# Easty's treats - P300 LED grow



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey all, time for a new journal with some new beans. I'll be testing 4 strains plus a few others. Details of the grow follows:

Strains:
Blue Kimbo - Bigworm
Space Wookie - Bigworm
Zero Dark #30 (purple pheno) x longbottom leaf (LBL) - Bad Dawg
Starfighter F2 x LBL - Bad Dawg
Forum Glue - Chunky's bagseeds
Nightcap x TK cookies - Easty

All strains will be mainlined for 4 heads. 

Lighting:
Advanced Platinum P300 LED
6000k 65w CFL's (veg)
2700k 26w CFL's (flower)

Grow area:
Fully insulated 800mm x 400mm x 1200m box inside a wardrobe.

Fans:
1 x 150cfm exhaust fan
1 x 150cfm intake fan

Medium:
Amended organic soil - Aussie style and perlite
In 100mm pots at the moment but will be up-potted to 140mm once sex is known.

Feeding:
Compost teas fortnightly

So yeah, feel free to comment or just tag a long for the ride, hopefully this one will work as well as the Sin City grow 
Sorry, pic is taken on my phone through some Method 7 glasses


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

@greencropper @akhiymjames @SSHZ @Thefarmer12 @AlphaPhase 
In case you guys want to tag along


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pulling up a seat my friend..


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks bro, great variety you have there, lookin forward to how these grow out!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Pulling up a seat my friend..


Great stuff mate, welcome  



greencropper said:


> thanks bro, great variety you have there, lookin forward to how these grow out!


Cheers bro, should be an interesting ride!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great stuff mate, welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro, should be an interesting ride!!


are you going to grow all those out under the P300? or add more lighting? just been checking out the Platinum LED site...looks like top gear they manufacture, i ve gotta learn about indoors cos hoping at a later date to try it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are you going to grow all those out under the P300? or add more lighting? just been checking out the Platinum LED site...looks like top gear they manufacture, i ve gotta learn about indoors cos hoping at a later date to try it


I'll be flowering out 8 bro. 8 seemed to work well last grow, got some decent buds out of the sin city girls! The P300 seems to be a decent light, perfect for my small grow box. The P450 and P600's I reckon for any larger space. I'm sure you'd kill it indoors bro, just use soil to start with and go from there!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'll be flowering out 8 bro. 8 seemed to work well last grow, got some decent buds out of the sin city girls! The P300 seems to be a decent light, perfect for my small grow box. The P450 and P600's I reckon for any larger space. I'm sure you'd kill it indoors bro, just use soil to start with and go from there!!


sounds good man, im like you preferring soil to soiless, theres just a much better buffer against nute deficiencies with soil & a person can be more relaxed about the medium in general


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds good man, im like you preferring soil to soiless, theres just a much better buffer against nute deficiencies with soil & a person can be more relaxed about the medium in general


Exactly mate, I love using hydro to get bulk but organic just tastes better and gives better quality in the high imho.


----------



## MassHeads (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Eastcoastmo, pulling up a seat for the action. What size is you grow tent? I'm doing a 2x2 LED grow right now. Interested to see how you fair!


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm in!!!! Do me proud, bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

MassHeads said:


> Hey Eastcoastmo, pulling up a seat for the action. What size is you grow tent? I'm doing a 2x2 LED grow right now. Interested to see how you fair!


Hey buddy, welcome to the ride  
My grow box is only 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 4ft high. Pretty small but I can flower out 8 plants in there! Do you have a journal going? I'll sub up if you do!! 



SSHZ said:


> I'm in!!!! Do me proud, bro!


Welcome bro, and I will do my utmost best!! 
How you been? Hows your grow going? They'd be massive by now!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2016)

So it looks like I committed the cardinal sin of putting the ona gel in with my flowering plants..I was wondering why I had a chemical flavour in my joints and why it was in all the strains. Turns out it has absorbed into the terps and now I'm left with buds that smell and taste like friggen ona gel  at least it hasn't affected the high lol. Lesson learnt for next time!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So it looks like I committed the cardinal sin of putting the ona gel in with my flowering plants..I was wondering why I had a chemical flavour in my joints and why it was in all the strains. Turns out it has absorbed into the terps and now I'm left with buds that smell and taste like friggen ona gel  at least it hasn't affected the high lol. Lesson learnt for next time!


that sucks bro, i remember years ago i had heaps of butterflies laying grubs on my half budded plants, i put derris dust on the buds to deter the butterflies...but it totally screwed my buds, the dust stuck to the resin and toxed it out, tasted like burnt rubber lol, can laugh now but i lost 2 elbows out of that mistake sheeeesh!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that sucks bro, i remember years ago i had heaps of butterflies laying grubs on my half budded plants, i put derris dust on the buds to deter the butterflies...but it totally screwed my buds, the dust stuck to the resin and toxed it out, tasted like burnt rubber lol, can laugh now but i lost 2 elbows out of that mistake sheeeesh!


Yeah it sucks but all isnt lost, it still tastes ok, not as good as it should but still good. Potent af too lol. 
Man, that sucks about yours too, I won't be using anything but o-naturel this time!!


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 13, 2016)

I noticed the same thing when I used the Ona gel too.....


----------



## MassHeads (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey buddy, welcome to the ride
> My grow box is only 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 4ft high. Pretty small but I can flower out 8 plants in there! Do you have a journal going? I'll sub up if you do!!


Nice, how long do you veg for? I am doing 4 plants and 1 small straggler in a solo cup (didn't have the heart to kill it, but didn't have the space to repot it) in my 2x2x4 right now. Using a Cheapo LED, Galaxy Hydro 300w. I got carried away on vegging though - it's a THICK canopy. 

Ya I have a journal going now, check it out! embarrassed to say I'm not exactly sure what subbing is yet lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I noticed the same thing when I used the Ona gel too.....


Oh no, seems it has fooled the best of us ha ha. Never again!! 



MassHeads said:


> Nice, how long do you veg for? I am doing 4 plants and 1 small straggler in a solo cup (didn't have the heart to kill it, but didn't have the space to repot it) in my 2x2x4 right now. Using a Cheapo LED, Galaxy Hydro 300w. I got carried away on vegging though - it's a THICK canopy.
> 
> Ya I have a journal going now, check it out! embarrassed to say I'm not exactly sure what subbing is yet lol


I usually veg for about 4 weeks and then flip, once the girls show their pretty faces I transplant and they usually end up a pretty good size. Lol, it's quite easy to get carried away hey, it's easy just to cut off what you don't want but expect it to get big buds! I'll check out your thread mate. Subbing means 'subscribing'


----------



## MassHeads (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh no, seems it has fooled the best of us ha ha. Never again!!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually veg for about 4 weeks and then flip, once the girls show their pretty faces I transplant and they usually end up a pretty good size. Lol, it's quite easy to get carried away hey, it's easy just to cut off what you don't want but expect it to get big buds! I'll check out your thread mate. Subbing means 'subscribing'


Ahh that would make sense haha. I went about 8 weeks this time on veg. Definitely aiming for a faster grow next time around


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking great bro subbed for the show sounds like a awesome line up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking great bro subbed for the show sounds like a awesome line up


Good to have you along for the ride bro, I'm looking forward to seeing what these strains can do. One thing I must say, this forum glue is getting big already, so vigorous


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2016)

Quick update:

Day 14 of veg for the Forum glue, Blue kimbo, Zero dark x LBL and the Nightcap x TK cookies. 

Day 7 of veg for the Starfighter x LBL and the Space wookie. 

All are looking very healthy and loving the amended soil recipe. 

Most have been topped (besides the Starfighter X LBL and the space wookies) so I can take cuttings. Planning on mainling them if all works out well. All were fed with activated compost tea this morning. Otherwise they get rainwater every 2 days.

Applogies for the shitty phone pic, I'll start using the SLR again once they go into flower in a few weeks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2016)

Subbed my brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Subbed my brother


Great to have you on board brother


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey EastcoastMo,

I'll be watching on in the background.
Looking good so far buddy!

Indefinately
"Let there be Green in 2016"


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Hey EastcoastMo,
> 
> I'll be watching on in the background.
> Looking good so far buddy!
> ...


Gday mate, welcome aboard and feel free to join in on the banter. Cheers for joining in mate!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

Update for end of week 3. Week 2 for the space wookies. 

Just being feeding with rainwater and will do until next weekend when they get some compost tea. Hopefully you can see the different strains. All have been topped now, most are starting the mainline for 4 heads. The Space wookie's have been topped once for 4 heads, as well as the starfighter F2 x LBL. All will go to flower next weekend.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Update for end of week 3. Week 2 for the space wookies.
> 
> Just being feeding with rainwater and will do until next weekend when they get some compost tea. Hopefully you can see the different strains. All have been topped now, most are starting the mainline for 4 heads. The Space wookie's have been topped once for 4 heads, as well as the starfighter F2 x LBL. All will go to flower next weekend.
> 
> ...


lookin lush man, they love rainwater!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lookin lush man, they love rainwater!


Thanks brother!! They sure do and we've had heaps of it lately so have kept a few buckets of it!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

Since I never leave home without one...."Pulls up camping chair"...I was going to say trailer but I didn't want to sound to white trashy today


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm all over this


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

I think the starfighterf2 x LBL will be funky, frosty, photogenic and borderline pornographic. I'm gonna look at your photos while making love to my woman.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> I think the starfighterf2 x LBL will be funky, frosty, photogenic and borderline pornographic. I'm gonna look at your photos while making love to my woman.


man that was a belly laugh type LOL you gave me sir


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Since I never leave home without one...."Pulls up camping chair"...I was going to say trailer but I didn't want to sound to white trashy today


Lol, good to have you on board man!! Camping chairs and trailers welcome  



limonene said:


> I'm all over this





limonene said:


> I think the starfighterf2 x LBL will be funky, frosty, photogenic and borderline pornographic. I'm gonna look at your photos while making love to my woman.


Great to have you here bro and LOL, that is some funny shit right there! Keep it up ha ha.


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

I look at @Phatlewtz photos when i need to add an extra 10 minutes to my sessions (15 minutes)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> I look at @Phatlewtz photos when i need to add an extra 10 minutes to my sessions (15 minutes)


Ha ha ha ha awesome!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

Have a squiz at this page in my last journal...should give you an idea of what I'm hoping to achieve with this grow  

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-few-pics-before-the-journal.890361/page-16


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Have a squiz at this page in my last journal...should give you an idea of what I'm hoping to achieve with this grow
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-few-pics-before-the-journal.890361/page-16


not too bad at all pal! Are you a dirt grower or hydro? Im guessing dirt looking at the great quality of your buds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> not too bad at all pal! Are you a dirt grower or hydro? Im guessing dirt looking at the great quality of your buds.


Thanks champ, the genetics speak for themselves really!! 
Last round I used both, the sin city and bigworm plants were in soil and my cross girls were in hydro. The hydro only had 4-5g more in yield so went with soil for this round.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> I look at @Phatlewtz photos when i need to add an extra 10 minutes to my sessions (15 minutes)


My internet manhood is taking a beating


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> My internet manhood is taking a beating


Ha ha ha it sure is!


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> My internet manhood is taking a beating


haha its all love you know that but that neon photo you took haunts my dreams..


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey all, time for a new journal with some new beans. I'll be testing 4 strains plus a few others. Details of the grow follows:
> 
> Strains:
> Blue Kimbo - Bigworm
> ...


Hot damn it's on  pulling up a stump .


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha its all love you know that but that neon photo you took haunts my dreams..


Well, the abuse I take means that when I'm out in your part of the world...I'm crashing on the couch!


----------



## limonene (Jun 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well, the abuse I take means that when I'm out in your part of the world...I'm crashing on the couch!


anytime bro haha but we aren't letting any foreigners into the UK any more.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Mo......checking in buddy! Where the hell do you find these strains???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hot damn it's on  pulling up a stump .


Good shit bro, glad to have you  



SSHZ said:


> Hey Mo......checking in buddy! Where the hell do you find these strains???


Hey man, the bad dog strains were freebies from Great Lakes Genetics. The Blue Kimbo and space wookie are testers from @bigworm6969 the Forum glue (sluggo apparently) is one I picked up from Chunky's bagseeds at great lakes genetics!! Some interesting strains around hey!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> anytime bro haha but we aren't letting any foreigners into the UK any more.


haha I will swim in from France!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

Couple of quick pics to update. Put these into flower on wednesday so should hopefully start seeing the girls raise their heads in the next 2 weeks. Gave them some compost tea this morning. Sorry its hard to make out the strains, it will be easier once the females go into their final pot when they show sex. So far though, the Sluggo (forum glue) and the starfighter f2 x LBL are showing good vigor, the space wookies are staying short and squat  


 


Edit- sorry, really shit pics, was in a rush


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Couple of quick pics to update. Put these into flower on wednesday so should hopefully start seeing the girls raise their heads in the next 2 weeks. Gave them some compost tea this morning. Sorry its hard to make out the strains, it will be easier once the females go into their final pot when they show sex. So far though, the Sluggo (forum glue) and the starfighter f2 x LBL are showing good vigor, the space wookies are staying short and squat
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722367
> ...


They look lush Easty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They look lush Easty


Thanks brother, they are definitely keeping nice and healthy, I hope they stay that way


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks brother, they are definitely keeping nice and healthy, I hope they stay that way


I'm positive that all is good in your hands brother !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm positive that all is good in your hands brother !


Thanks man, that's a lovely thing to say


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking good my man! Can't wait to see them throwing some pistils and laying down those trichs!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking good my man! Can't wait to see them throwing some pistils and laying down those trichs!


Thanks brother  me too hey, I just want them to show already so I can transplant into their bigger pots and then...it's frost time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2016)

Quick update for the week. Fed them all with some potash yesterday. They have been on 12/12 for 9 days now, no signs yet of pistills or balls as they weren't mature before flowering. Only shitty phone pics until I transplant next weekend. All are going along nicely though, they should produce some nice buds!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Quick update for the week. Fed them all with some potash yesterday. They have been on 12/12 for 9 days now, no signs yet of pistills or balls as they weren't mature before flowering. Only shitty phone pics until I transplant next weekend. All are going along nicely though, they should produce some nice buds!
> View attachment 3727624
> View attachment 3727626


Looking awesome brother a great green not to much food not to little just right got to love winter growing makes life so much easier so long as the temps don't drop to much on lights off keep up the good work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome brother a great green not to much food not to little just right got to love winter growing makes life so much easier so long as the temps don't drop to much on lights off keep up the good work


Thanks brother, was thinking the same thing, not too dark! Happy with that! 
Yeah man, winter is heaps easier. I ended up putting a home brew heater (one that goes round the keg) in the box and it keeps the temps perfect! Much easier.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2016)

So I've started culling the boys...so far I have removed 2 x space wookie, 1 x zero dark x LBL and 1 x Starfighter F2 x LBL. The other starfighter is a definite girl and I'm hopeful the other space wookies and Zero dark x LBLs are girls. Pretty sure at least 3, maybe 4/4 of the blue kimbo's are girls too  they will all get repotted this wknd for the remainder of flower. 
The boys:
Space wookie #4
 

Starfighter f2 x LBL #2


Space wookie #2
 

Zero dark #30 (purple pheno) x LBL #1
 


Pics of the girls will follow on the weekend


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2016)

Day 17 of flowering. Girls got transplanted and tied out on Friday. Compost tea feeding today. 

I ended up with:
2 x Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x LBL
1 x Starfighter F2 x LBL
2 x @bigworm6969 Space wookie
2 x @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo
1 x Sluggo (forum glue)

Here's a group shot with the light on, I'll post up the individual pics in the mext few days.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 17 of flowering. Girls got transplanted and tied out on Friday. Compost tea feeding today.
> 
> I ended up with:
> 2 x Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x LBL
> ...



Set up looks awesome!! And just in case someone hasn't said it, your light is epic!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2016)

BMWEATER said:


> Set up looks awesome!! And just in case someone hasn't said it, your light is epic!!


Thanks mate  And lol, it's just a normal LED but I've taken the pic through a pair of method 7 LED glasses so it's not so full on!!


----------



## TheRealAntics (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the link, I see it was definitely worth heading over here. You've got a nice grow going on, and some really rich leaf color. They look pretty happy right now. Happy plants = Happy you!

Keep up the great work, I'm watching the thread to see how well you do. Have a good one brother!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> Thanks for sharing the link, I see it was definitely worth heading over here. You've got a nice grow going on, and some really rich leaf color. They look pretty happy right now. Happy plants = Happy you!
> 
> Keep up the great work, I'm watching the thread to see how well you do. Have a good one brother!


No worries man, cheers for chiming in!! The girls are definitely happy with the organic mix, hoping they keep the green for the rest of the grow, they should do. 

Thanks man, good to have you here. Cheers brother.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

Here are the girls. They are from Sunday (Day 17 of flower) and were a bit droopy after being fed the compost tea. 

Blue kimbo #1
 

Blue kimbo #4
 

Starfighter F2 x LBL

 

Zero Dark 30 #5 (Purple pheno) x LBL #2
 

Zero Dark 30 #5 (Purple pheno) x LBL #3

 

@bigworm6969 Space wookie #1
 

Space wookie #3
 

Sluggo (forum glue)


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here are the girls. They are from Sunday (Day 17 of flower) and were a bit droopy after being fed the compost tea.
> 
> Blue kimbo #1
> View attachment 3735966
> ...


Looking good bro but you need to control them temps girls look like the temps are to cold purple stems wilting a little change that and they should be on the road to recovery


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking good bro but you need to control them temps girls look like the temps are to cold purple stems wilting a little change that and they should be on the road to recovery


Good pick up bro, i put a home brew heater in there to keep the temps a bit warmer, they are looking a lot better today! Hard to control the temp when one day we get -8 and the next we get 8 over night lol.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good pick up bro, i put a home brew heater in there to keep the temps a bit warmer, they are looking a lot better today! Hard to control the temp when one day we get -8 and the next we get 8 over night lol.


Yeah I know tell me about it and the humidity is so high its doing my head in was 87% the other day in my room


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah I know tell me about it and the humidity is so high its doing my head in was 87% the other day in my room


Holy shit, yeah that's heaps high. I'm struggling to keep humidity in mine...until it pisses down with rain anyway!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit, yeah that's heaps high. I'm struggling to keep humidity in mine...until it pisses down with rain anyway!


Yeah mines only on the raining days but its been raining a lot was trying to find a dehumidifier the other day was driving around for hours with no luck gone back to 50 lights on and 60 lights off now as it was sunny


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah mines only on the raining days but its been raining a lot was trying to find a dehumidifier the other day was driving around for hours with no luck gone back to 50 lights on and 60 lights off now as it was sunny


Yeah we've had heaps of rain too, then heaps of frosts..makes it real hard to keep an even temp lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, had visitors staying for the last week, I'll get a group shot tonight and put it up, that should get you through until the weekend when I do single shots


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2016)

Apologies for the shitty phone pic, hard to get out to the grow room with people here. As you can see, they are all doing pretty well. I will do a little defol this weekend to open them up.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Apologies for the shitty phone pic, hard to get out to the grow room with people here. As you can see, they are all doing pretty well. I will do a little defol this weekend to open them up.
> 
> View attachment 3741809


Looking awesome brother keep up the good work


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 26, 2016)

Looking really healthy!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking awesome brother keep up the good work


Thanks brother, things are picking up nicely now  



BMWEATER said:


> Looking really healthy!!


Cheers mate


----------



## TheRealAntics (Jul 28, 2016)

Really great job on the training. I'll be dropping in to keep checking out how you're doing. I can see learning some cool methods here for sure. 

Have a good one!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> Really great job on the training. I'll be dropping in to keep checking out how you're doing. I can see learning some cool methods here for sure.
> 
> Have a good one!


Cheers buddy, have to keep them low due to height restrictions, I train all my plants this way. 
Great to have you here mate! You have a good one too bud!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's the update from day 24. This will be the last update until after chop as a precautionary method.
These girls are all in 120mm pots so will only yield small, but qill give quality meds  

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo (x2). These are very frosty ladies and smell of my favorite scent....blueberry  





Space wookie (x2). One of these is suffering badly from overwatering so she won't be fed for 5 days now. Both are smelling fruity at the moment. Can't quite pick it. 





Bad Dawg Starfighter F2 x longbottom leaf



Bad Dawg Zero Dark 30 #5 x LBL (x2). Both have a weird stem rot thing going on but only on one branch. I'll be cutting them off tomorrow as I don't wan't the mould to spread, if that's what it is. One of them has also thrown a few balls (5) so I've picked them off and will keep a close eye for any more.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Chunky's Bagseeds Sluggo (Forum GSC x GG#4). This plant has also thrown a few nanners which popped. I've removed them and haven't found more since so hopefully it's a one off.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 4, 2016)

Im here!! Better late than never for me to join i see. I definitely dont want to miss out on anymore fun. Those babies look great. 
The gsc x gg4 sounds like it will be fiya! 
Im sub'd.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im here!! Better late than never for me to join i see. I definitely dont want to miss out on anymore fun. Those babies look great.
> The gsc x gg4 sounds like it will be fiya!
> Im sub'd.


Great to have you on board bro  
My crisis was averted so I will be updating the thread more regularly again. I'll also be documenting my skunk project here too, will have pics of the seedlings up over the next few days!!
Man, the GSC x GG4 is smelling DANK! Has a very citrus tang to it hey, she looks like she's a gg4 leaner!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Great to have you on board bro
> My crisis was averted so I will be updating the thread more regularly again. I'll also be documenting my skunk project here too, will have pics of the seedlings up over the next few days!!
> Man, the GSC x GG4 is smelling DANK! Has a very citrus tang to it hey, she looks like she's a gg4 leaner!!


My SM #5 is a definite gg leaner. Mmmmm.....citrusy tang. Thats exactly what i would describe it as. Almost like an orange peel chem funk lol
Skunk project sounds very interesting as well...cant wait to see em!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> My SM #5 is a definite gg leaner. Mmmmm.....citrusy tang. Thats exactly what i would describe it as. Almost like an orange peel chem funk lol
> Skunk project sounds very interesting as well...cant wait to see em!


Lol, yeah spot on man, orange peel chem funk is exactly it!! 

Stick around bro, I'm about to set out what I want from this skunk project!!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's the update from day 24. This will be the last update until after chop as a precautionary method.
> These girls are all in 120mm pots so will only yield small, but qill give quality meds
> 
> @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo (x2). These are very frosty ladies and smell of my favorite scent....blueberry
> ...


great combination of types there bro, bet theres some nice terps floating around that area!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> great combination of types there bro, bet theres some nice terps floating around that area!


Dude, the mix of terps is insane. I have citrus, berry, earth, chem funk and one that smells like old school northern lights, it near knocks me out when I open the box!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> My SM #5 is a definite gg leaner. Mmmmm.....citrusy tang. Thats exactly what i would describe it as. Almost like an orange peel chem funk lol
> Skunk project sounds very interesting as well...cant wait to see em!


Ditto


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, yeah spot on man, orange peel chem funk is exactly it!!
> 
> Stick around bro, I'm about to set out what I want from this skunk project!!


Most definitely subbed for the Skunk show .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Most definitely subbed for the Skunk show .


Good shit brother! Can't guarantee I'll find the holy grail but it will be a fun ride either way!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 5, 2016)

[QUOTE="eastcoastmo, post: 12838871, member: 437961"]Good shit brother! Can't guarantee I'll find the holy grail but it will be a fun ride either way!![/QUOTE]
It's not the destination brother but the ride


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> [QUOTE="eastcoastmo, post: 12838871, member: 437961"]Good shit brother! Can't guarantee I'll find the holy grail but it will be a fun ride either way!!


It's not the destination brother but the ride [/QUOTE]

Haha so true bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

So now that the crisis has been averted (yes, it was purely paranoia on my part but can't be too careful), I can continue to update this journal. It appears I mucked up the day count last update, they were in fact at day 30, not day 25 as I thought. Here are the girls at day 38 of flower. They are only being fed rainwater this week, compost tea next week and may need some mag sulphate at some point. 

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo's 

#1


#4



@bigworm6969 Space wookie's

#1


#3


Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x LBL's

#2


#3


Starfighter F2 x LBL



Chunky's bagseeds 'Sluggo"



Group shot


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm also embarking on my last little project for some time. My aim is to try and find the elusive 'road kill' pheno of skunk. Also as part of this journey I'm going to make some Jack Herer x skunk (after Flowamasta's grows). I will be documenting the process in here so you guys can help me choose the mum's and dad. 

So, I was gifted some old seeds that I was told are from original parent seed stock of the strain 'Shit' by Mr Nice. Apparently the road kill pheno can be found by using these seeds to cross with original afghani from Sensi. I also have some of sam the skunk man's original skunk from around 2000. The Afghani seeds I have are from around 2000 as well, these were very cheap back in the day from Marc Emery.

So, to start with, I'm going to find a suitable (smelly and dank) female afghani as, in my experience, the male passes on a lot of the terpene profiles when being crossed, so I want the male to be the skunk. It will be difficult, but I will be picking the stinkiest and latest showing male, in the hope it carries the road kill terpene profile and then crossing it to the afghani. Out of 20 seeds of Sensi afghani, I only ended up with 5 seeds that sprouted, these seeds have been in my fridge for god knows how long so I'm not surprised. Hopefully that doesn't stuff my chances. I also sprouted some afghan kush from white label just to see if they have any resemblence and can be used. Here's a pic of the hopeful seedlings so far. Only a week from sprouting.

 

For the second part of the project, I'll be crossing Jack Herer from Sensi, also to the skunk male. I hope to find a similar structured and poitent plant to what Flowamasta usedto grow. I always loved his plants and his weed was extremely potent. So I popped 14 Jack Herer seeds and I ended up with 9 (culled one due to being too sativa looking). My goal is to find the indica dom pheno female and use it to cross to the skunk. Here's a pic of the Jack's, they are at 10 days since sprouting.
 

If anyone has any questions or wants to chime in to help me choose the girls/boy, please feel free  

Cheers
Easty


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm also embarking on my last little project for some time. My aim is to try and find the elusive 'road kill' pheno of skunk. Also as part of this journey I'm going to make some Jack Herer x skunk (after Flowamasta's grows). I will be documenting the process in here so you guys can help me choose the mum's and dad.
> 
> So, I was gifted some old seeds that I was told are from original parent seed stock of the strain 'Shit' by Mr Nice. Apparently the road kill pheno can be found by using these seeds to cross with original afghani from Sensi. I also have some of sam the skunk man's original skunk from around 2000. The Afghani seeds I have are from around 2000 as well, these were very cheap back in the day from Marc Emery.
> 
> ...


Oh bro i hope you find that phenotype it was awesome can't wait to see what becomes your the mix master also the flowering girls are looking awesome keep up the great work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Oh bro i hope you find that phenotype it was awesome can't wait to see what becomes your the mix master also the flowering girls are looking awesome keep up the great work


Thanks brother!! If I find it, I'll let you have first dibs!! 
And cheers for the compliment too, these girls are doing pretty well hey, very happy with them!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So now that the crisis has been averted (yes, it was purely paranoia on my part but can't be too careful), I can continue to update this journal. It appears I mucked up the day count last update, they were in fact at day 30, not day 25 as I thought. Here are the girls at day 38 of flower. They are only being fed rainwater this week, compost tea next week and may need some mag sulphate at some point.
> 
> ...


Looking real damn good Easty.....you are killing it with all those different strains.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Looking real damn good Easty.....you are killing it with all those different strains.


Cheers brother! Doesn't take much when using soil hey. They are going extremely well though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, update for day 45 of flower. These girls are really starting to pack on the frost now, I'd say most will be finished by day 60. 

@bigworm6969 Blue kimbo's

#1

#4


Bigworms Space wookie's


#1


#3


Chunky's bagseeds 'Sluggo'



Bad Dawg Zero Dark 30 (purple pheno) x Longbottom leaf

#2


#3


Starfighter F2 x LBL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

My little pollen chuck is progressing well too. They will be put back to flower tomorrow so I can start looking for the 2 females to use. I'll also be numbering them so I know which ones are which. Really looking forward to seeing the females in these plants, they are looking nice so far!

Afghani's
 

Jack Herer's


----------



## TheRealAntics (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn! You have some really frosty looking buds. Nice job man!

All the little ones are looking happy as well. You know what you're doing in the garden for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Shit man I just found this. Caught it early it looks like . Good stuff


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

Better late than never. I'm in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 15, 2016)

@TheRealAntics thanks man, the frost is definitely starting to pile on for sure! I appreciate the kind words mate, thank you!! 

@Vnsmkr all good bro, welcome to the interesting part  

@Az-uar Iam welcome buddy


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2016)

Getting a little crowded in here eh? It'd make for a nice session


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey buddy, welcome to the ride
> My grow box is only 2.5 ft x 1.5ft x 4ft high. Pretty small but I can flower out 8 plants in there! Do you have a journal going? I'll sub up if you do!!
> 
> 
> ...


That puts my mind at ease. Got 6 I just put into flower in the same dimensions and wasn't sure about having enough space.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Getting a little crowded in here eh? It'd make for a nice session


Ha ha ha the more the merrier  would love to share a bowl with you all!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> That puts my mind at ease. Got 6 I just put into flower in the same dimensions and wasn't sure about having enough space.


As long as you keep them short (topped and tied out) you'll be sweet mate!!


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 17, 2016)

Where the hell do you come up with some of these strains MO.......and I thought I had you at the Kurple Fantasy.......LOL

Looking very nice Mo!!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Where the hell do you come up with some of these strains MO.......and I thought I had you at the Kurple Fantasy.......LOL
> 
> Looking very nice Mo!!!!!!


Ha ha I know right! All but one of these strains are testers from @bigworm6969 and great lakes genetics. The sluggo is from Chunky's bagseeds! Some classic names though hey! 
I'm just glad I can do them justice!!


----------



## Gothams_buds (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking good. I just signed up and I'm doing my first indoor grow using quality equipment and seeds. I subbed for the show to


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2016)

Gothams_buds said:


> Looking good. I just signed up and I'm doing my first indoor grow using quality equipment and seeds. I subbed for the show to


G'day mate, welcome to RIU and thanks for coming along for the ride! I wish you all the best for your first grow, if you have any questions, feel free to ask away


----------



## Gothams_buds (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks brother I will be sure to do that


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 19, 2016)

Killing it as always brother. Excited to see those zero dark x LBL's especially as I have a few of em.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Killing it as always brother. Excited to see those zero dark x LBL's especially as I have a few of em.


Good to have you in here bro, welcome  Just uploading some pics now!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, day 54 of flower and these girls are starting to ripen nicely. The blue kimbo's and sluggo are frosty as hell, love it. The mixture of smells I'm getting range from straight blueberry (blue kimbo) to earthy, piney and sweet sugar lol. A fine mix of tasty treats  I think most of these girls will be picked next weekend!! 

Anyway, some pics for you all. 

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo
#1


#4


@bigworm6969 Space wookie

SW#1


#3


Bad Dawg Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x Longbottom leaf

#2



#3




Starfighter F2 x LBL



Chunky's bagseeds Sluggo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Update for my little project too. All I have to say is these Jack Herer's are super vigorous, they are so damn thick!! Once they show sex I'll be culling the males and that should make it easier to tell which is which lol. Until then, bare with me 

Jack Herer's

 

Afghani's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks awesome brother. All of em


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks awesome brother. All of em


Thanks bro, the genetics are speaking for themselves really, I just give them water ha ha!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

You're giving them the right bit of love along with that water


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're giving them the right bit of love along with that water


Ha ha always bro


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey everyone, day 54 of flower and these girls are starting to ripen nicely. The blue kimbo's and sluggo are frosty as hell, love it. The mixture of smells I'm getting range from straight blueberry (blue kimbo) to earthy, piney and sweet sugar lol. A fine mix of tasty treats  I think most of these girls will be picked next weekend!!
> 
> Anyway, some pics for you all.
> 
> ...


Lovely my friend. I miss that blueberry smell. Had a freebie ww x bb that smelled like straight blueberries. Wish i had a whole garden of those. Im just not sure if i want to eff with fem seeds ? Keep those tasty treats coming


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Lovely my friend. I miss that blueberry smell. Had a freebie ww x bb that smelled like straight blueberries. Wish i had a whole garden of those. Im just not sure if i want to eff with fem seeds ? Keep those tasty treats coming


Thanks mate, I appreciate the kind words  
My favourite strain is blueberry, the smell and flavour gets me everytime. Ive grown heaps of crosses too, some fem and some reg, never had any issues. 
If you want some reg blueberry crosses, I've got some blueberry x shark shock, bb f2, bb x skunk and bb x shiva skunk. I can send you some if you like. Just PM me if you do


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate, I appreciate the kind words
> My favourite strain is blueberry, the smell and flavour gets me everytime. Ive grown heaps of crosses too, some fem and some reg, never had any issues.
> If you want some reg blueberry crosses, I've got some blueberry x shark shock, bb f2, bb x skunk and bb x shiva skunk. I can send you some if you like. Just PM me if you do


I definitely appreciate the offer but as of now i have all seed purchases/gifts on hold per my gf . We are in the process of looking for a place to live and we (she) dont to want move with more plants than the 7 bushes we moved across several nonmed states . I'd say in about a month or so i will gladly take you up on that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate, I appreciate the kind words
> My favourite strain is blueberry, the smell and flavour gets me everytime. Ive grown heaps of crosses too, some fem and some reg, never had any issues.
> If you want some reg blueberry crosses, I've got some blueberry x shark shock, bb f2, bb x skunk and bb x shiva skunk. I can send you some if you like. Just PM me if you do


oooo those sound nice. I'll take some of those  I have run shiva skunk here quite a few times and it does well. I can only assume the blueberry side would too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I definitely appreciate the offer but as of now i have all seed purchases/gifts on hold per my gf . We are in the process of looking for a place to live and we (she) dont to want move with more plants than the 7 bushes we moved across several nonmed states . I'd say in about a month or so i will gladly take you up on that.


No worries at all mate, let me know when everything settles down and I'll send some over to you  good luck with the move too, I'll be doing the same in the next 12 months!! 



Vnsmkr said:


> oooo those sound nice. I'll take some of those  I have run shiva skunk here quite a few times and it does well. I can only assume the blueberry side would too


Yeah for sure mate, happy to send some over  
I they would do very well, the sativa might come out more from the blueberry, being in the equatorial zone  I'll get some off to you in the next few days bro!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Fuck yeah, appreciate it mate. Just watching the storm of the week dump rain that looks like the size of golf balls and the wind is blowing shit sideways. Gotta love it. Thankfully had a chance ot secure everything under cover today before it slammed me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yeah, appreciate it mate. Just watching the storm of the week dump rain that looks like the size of golf balls and the wind is blowing shit sideways. Gotta love it. Thankfully had a chance ot secure everything under cover today before it slammed me


Any time bro  
Bloody hell, sounds like you're in the middle of a typhoon  stay safe mate!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time bro
> Bloody hell, sounds like you're in the middle of a typhoon  stay safe mate!!


Pissed for an hour hard and filled up some of the empty starter cups, 5" (17.5cm) or there about. Everytime I have planted new seeds, 4-5 hrs later it comes a fucking fucking, no matter how clear it looks early in the day


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pissed for an hour hard and filled up some of the empty starter cups, 5" (17.5cm) or there about. Everytime I have planted new seeds, 4-5 hrs later it comes a fucking fucking, no matter how clear it looks early in the day


Crikey, I don't think I could deal with that shit ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Crikey, I don't think I could deal with that shit ha ha.


Well its sorta like this, deal with it, or dont have any weed during wet season. I cant deal with that part


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well its sorta like this, deal with it, or dont have any weed during wet season. I cant deal with that part


Yeah you're fucked if you do and fucked if you don't really lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Exactly, well put lmao. I usually have a big scream fest at the sky (since that seems to do alot of good, haha), but today I was just cursing under my breath, you motherfucker close that fucking sky back up, I dont want any more of your wet season


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Exactly, well put lmao. I usually have a big scream fest at the sky (since that seems to do alot of good, haha), but today I was just cursing under my breath, you motherfucker close that fucking sky back up, I dont want any more of your wet season


Ha ha ha I often curse the weather too. I'm fascinated by it but it pisses me off sometimes, when I want to go fishing lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

It seems I may have a little (not bad) dilemma...After 14 days of flowering, I can usually start to pick the males and females. I either have some really late showing males or all my jacks and afghanis are female....that's 9 of each to choose which ones to take forward. I really wanted to take cuttings this weekend but still have no idea which ones are the girls lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

I will crack up if you pull 18 females Lol I hope you do !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I will crack up if you pull 18 females Lol I hope you do !


You and me both bro, I'm puzzled at this point lol. The more girls the better though hey


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> The more girls the better though hey


That's my philosophy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Unless you are the only male in the house surrounded by a range of ages of them


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Unless you are the only male in the house surrounded by a range of ages of them


Yeah no shit right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

4 year old, 7 year old, 36 year old, 60 year old and me  AND I been out of weed for a long mf minute


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Unless you are the only male in the house surrounded by a range of ages of them


Fuckin WORD bro! Too many in this house hold too, I don't get a say in shit! 

Did you get my PM bro? That should have bought a smile to your dial


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> , I don't get a say in shit!


I feel you're pain brother !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

I


eastcoastmo said:


> Fuckin WORD bro! Too many in this house hold too, I don't get a say in shit!
> 
> Did you get my PM bro? That should have bought a smile to your dial


I dont have any PM's in my box, but I reckon I know what thats about . Maybe the riu police are intercepting lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I feel you're pain brother !


It's bullshit hey...I'm either watching kids shows or my wife's crappy ass reality shows! Masterchef is about the only one I'll tolerate..the rest are just plain crap lol. 



Vnsmkr said:


> I
> 
> I dont have any PM's in my box, but I reckon I know what thats about . Maybe the riu police are intercepting lmao


Those pesky varmints...yeah, was just saying that a little envelope left my hands on Thursday and it MAY end up at your place  ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's bullshit hey...I'm either watching kids shows or my wife's crappy ass reality shows! Masterchef is about the only one I'll tolerate..the rest are just plain crap lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky varmints...yeah, was just saying that a little envelope left my hands on Thursday and it MAY end up at your place  ha ha ha


Thanks brother. I'll look for it early this coming week then. Its all Vietnamese tv here, but since my wife working lately at night I got dibs over my kids for National Geographic or Animal Planet


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks brother. I'll look for it early this coming week then. Its all Vietnamese tv here, but since my wife working lately at night I got dibs over my kids for National Geographic or Animal Planet


I'd probably wait till the next week bro, only sent it this thursday gone  

Lol, at least you got Nat Geo and animal planet...I have to stay up til 1-2am to watch the EPL lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

@skunkwreck do you by chance know what's in the alien tarantula? I'm trying to work out flowering times so I can pick my space wookie's. The rest of my girls are ready!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @skunkwreck do you by chance know what's in the alien tarantula? I'm trying to work out flowering times so I can pick my space wookie's. The rest of my girls are ready!


Fire OG x Alien Kush
9+ weeks maybe


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Fire OG x Alien Kush


Legend, thanks buddy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, update for day 60 of flower. Going to give these girls one more week in the hope that the Space wookie's ripen, they are still a fair way behind so I'm hoping 9 weeks will be enough. I need these out of the box though so I can get the jacks and afghanis in there. I'll post an update of the Jack's and Afghani's when I can snap some pics.

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo

BK#1



BK#4



@bigworm6969 Space Wookie

SW#1



SW #3

 

Bad Dawg - Zero Dark 30 #6 (purple pheno) x longbottom leaf - apologies, I've been labelling this as #5 when it's in fact #6.

ZD #2



ZD #3



Bad Dawg Starfighter F2 x LBL



Chunky's Bagseeds - Sluggo (Forum Glue)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Killing it in there! Great genetics or not gotta have somewhat of a green (or purple) thumb to get those results


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Killing it in there! Great genetics or not gotta have somewhat of a green (or purple) thumb to get those results


Ha ha thanks bro, that means a lot  gardening is just one of those things that I can do easily lol. When you love it, it really is simple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha thanks bro, that means a lot  gardening is just one of those things that I can do easily lol. When you love it, it really is simple


True that brother. Do things easily that we love


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey everyone, update for day 60 of flower. Going to give these girls one more week in the hope that the Space wookie's ripen, they are still a fair way behind so I'm hoping 9 weeks will be enough. I need these out of the box though so I can get the jacks and afghanis in there. I'll post an update of the Jack's and Afghani's when I can snap some pics.
> 
> @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo
> 
> ...


all lookin fire bro, aint it great with the variety at our fingertips these days, ffs remember when we only had the choice of a few bagseeds? lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> all lookin fire bro, aint it great with the variety at our fingertips these days, ffs remember when we only had the choice of a few bagseeds? lol


Thanks brother 

Lol, yep, I remember those days well. Still to this day though, there was one bagseed that I would walk to Bourke backwards to get again. That shit grew massive and was a total one hit wonder...I had mates green off it after 2 hits and they smoked a lot of weed lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> Lol, yep, I remember those days well. Still to this day though, there was one bagseed that I would walk to Bourke backwards to get again. That shit grew massive and was a total one hit wonder...I had mates green off it after 2 hits and they smoked a lot of weed lol


absolutely there was some mad(unknown) types around, same here chasing certain beans many yrs ago there was a sativa in my area with light green super glossy leaves like a clear lacquer had been sprayed on them, it was toxic potent, buds were a dark brown with golden pistils, ive never seen a plant with leaves like it since?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> absolutely there was some mad(unknown) types around, same here chasing certain beans many yrs ago there was a sativa in my area with light green super glossy leaves like a clear lacquer had been sprayed on them, it was toxic potent, buds were a dark brown with golden pistils, ive never seen a plant with leaves like it since?


Ahhh it's nice to reminisce lol. 
Wow, never heard of that sativa mate, the only ones we smoked back in the day were durban, haze and mullum madness...they were good strains too! 
I have a feeling that the plant I grew was the sativa pheno of skunk 1 or super skunk.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Arent you growing some of Sam the Skunkman's now?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahhh it's nice to reminisce lol.
> Wow, never heard of that sativa mate, the only ones we smoked back in the day were durban, haze and mullum madness...they were good strains too!
> I have a feeling that the plant I grew was the sativa pheno of skunk 1 or super skunk.


im not sure what that sativa was but there were bricks of thai sticks & buddha sticks as well as some afghani seeds that had made it to our zone...around mid 1970's, possibly an offspring of a combo of the above mentioned types? but those super glossy upper surface of the leaves? unusual?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im not sure what that sativa was but there were bricks of thai sticks & buddha sticks as well as some afghani seeds that had made it to our zone...around mid 1970's, possibly an offspring of a combo of the above mentioned types? but those super glossy upper surface of the leaves? unusual?


Ohhh thai sticks and thai buddah...I'd kill for some of that again too!! 

Mate, I got no idea about the sativa you had, I wouldn't mind trying it if you ever find it!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Arent you growing some of Sam the Skunkman's now?


Sorry bro, missed your reply! 
Haven't started the skunks yet, but yes the skunkmans will be in there


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ohhh thai sticks and thai buddah...I'd kill for some of that again too!!
> 
> Mate, I got no idea about the sativa you had, I wouldn't mind trying it if you ever find it!!


lol for sure bro me too though i do not know anyone in the zone with it for many years, hey i wonder what that thai weed seeds gypsy nirvana has had for sale for long times was like? its not listed anymore? gypsy swore it was real deal thai stick genes? i never went for it cos i cant bear the 6mth flower cycle lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Its funny to see other peeps call it Buddah, same as my wife calls all weed. All the stuff from the region here is like that in regards to long flower times. I am sure there are some gems still floating about, but would take a hell of a hunt to find those diamonds you speak of. Gypsy is out eh, maybe he still has some; He's in the UK now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry bro, missed your reply!
> Haven't started the skunks yet, but yes the skunkmans will be in there


Nae worries mate. Hey how'd you get your hands on his stuff?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its funny to see other peeps call it Buddah, same as my wife calls all weed. All the stuff from the region here is like that in regards to long flower times. I am sure there are some gems still floating about, but would take a hell of a hunt to find those diamonds you speak of. Gypsy is out eh, maybe he still has some; He's in the UK now


yes the seedboutique had gypsy nirvana thai seeds for sale for quite a few years, i think from about 8yrs ago up to a few years ago they had those thai beans advertised, now only luang prabang & a few others for sale, but again the super long flower times are just a bit hard to take these days so im happy with the sat/ind types meeting in the middle road


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol for sure bro me too though i do not know anyone in the zone with it for many years, hey i wonder what that thai weed seeds gypsy nirvana has had for sale for long times was like? its not listed anymore? gypsy swore it was real deal thai stick genes? i never went for it cos i cant bear the 6mth flower cycle lol


Same here man, haven't seen it in almost 20 years lol. I wondered about the Gypsy beans too and didnt go with them for the exact same reason as you, too long flowering time. We used to buy it from china town in Sydney, really redish looking and bundled up in chinese paper and butchers twine ha ha. Pretty sure that shit was laced with something though, fuck we used to trip on it  



Vnsmkr said:


> Its funny to see other peeps call it Buddah, same as my wife calls all weed. All the stuff from the region here is like that in regards to long flower times. I am sure there are some gems still floating about, but would take a hell of a hunt to find those diamonds you speak of. Gypsy is out eh, maybe he still has some; He's in the UK now


Ah ok, funny how it's called different names in different countries...at least you live in the area where it comes from ha ha. 



Vnsmkr said:


> Nae worries mate. Hey how'd you get your hands on his stuff?


I got sams skunk back in late 1999 from marc emery, they were really stinky back then, I remember my mum came round one day and asked if I had a dead possum in my roof lol. I have kept about 20 or so in a fridge ever since so I really hope they sprout! 
I got the 'shit' seeds from my cousin in Amsterdam, who got them from a friend at Mr Nice some 10-12 years ago. Haven't grown them but Shanti has said before that the road kill pheno is in there and can be coaxed out. He also said that the road kill smell is more when it's fully flowered and ready to go past it's prime, it goes from a sweet smell to a rotten smell when ready! I've also got a pack of 'original skunk' from Seedsman which are apparently from Sams original line too, we'll find out soon enough!! I'm almost positive I can find a stinky boy in them, you can help me choose


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

On another note, I still don't have any boys in the Jacks and Afghan's lol. They all genuinely look like girls too so that's 17/17 that would be girls..that is just unheard of...they are not fem beans either


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> really redish looking and bundled up in chinese paper and butchers twine ha ha. Pretty sure that shit was laced with something though, fuck we used to trip on it


We get the same thing here still though its probably packaged like that for a reason ($$$$). Its a bunch of little redish haired buds wrapped together with red butchers string. It can be strong if you arent used to it, but I got so used to it was like smoking hemp .

Awesome on those skunk seeds. Should be able to find some nice ones in there. Yeah hope they pop for you too!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We get the same thing here still though its probably packaged like that for a reason ($$$$). Its a bunch of little redish haired buds wrapped together with red butchers string. It can be strong if you arent used to it, but I got so used to it was like smoking hemp .
> 
> Awesome on those skunk seeds. Should be able to find some nice ones in there. Yeah hope they pop for you too!


Oh sick, I'll have to come visit so we can smoke some buddah  I can imagine you'd get used to it pretty quickly! 
Yeah bro, been hoarding them for a while and kept getting sidetracked. They will babied heavily to help them crack!! I only have room for 16 and I have over 50 beans so hopefully I can get enough to fill it!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh sick, I'll have to come visit so we can smoke some buddah  I can imagine you'd get used to it pretty quickly!
> Yeah bro, been hoarding them for a while and kept getting sidetracked. They will babied heavily to help them crack!! I only have room for 16 and I have over 50 beans so hopefully I can get enough to fill it!!


Aye when you are buying 2 and 300 grams a pop and going through 7-10 a day you get pretty accustomed . Welcome any time!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

My younger brother used to say I smoke weed like a heavy cig smoker, always had a new joint lit. He wasnt far off


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye when you are buying 2 and 300 grams a pop and going through 7-10 a day you get pretty accustomed . Welcome any time!





Vnsmkr said:


> My younger brother used to say I smoke weed like a heavy cig smoker, always had a new joint lit. He wasnt far off


Ha ha ha holy shit, that's a lot of weed lol. You're a machine  Cheers bro, one day, if my kids don't send me broke!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha holy shit, that's a lot of weed lol. You're a machine  Cheers bro, one day, if my kids don't send me broke!!


Thats why I have more plants than could fit on my roof


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats why I have more plants than could fit on my roof


Tou che' mate, tou che


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Same here man, haven't seen it in almost 20 years lol. I wondered about the Gypsy beans too and didnt go with them for the exact same reason as you, too long flowering time. We used to buy it from china town in Sydney, really redish looking and bundled up in chinese paper and butchers twine ha ha. Pretty sure that shit was laced with something though, fuck we used to trip on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a great seed story. And i know you can coax out some gems for sure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I love a great seed story. And i know you can coax out some gems for sure.


Thanks man, I hope so


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I chopped my girls today at day 66. Most were ready last week but I wanted to give the space wookies and extra week to ripen. I'm very impressed with all the strains to be honest. The blue kimbo's and the sluggo surprised me with their colours, the purple is wicked. It was pretty cold here though so I'm not surprised. 

I'll have to get some pics of the afghans and jack herer's too, they are getting big and are now under the LED. 

Anyway, on with some pics. 

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo

BK#1





BK#4





Bigworm Space Wookie

SW#1





SW#3


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Chunky's bagseeds - Sluggo

 

 

Bad Dawg - Starfighter F2 x Longbottom leaf

 

 

Zero Dark 30 #6 (purple pheno) x LBL

ZD#2

 

 

ZD #3


----------



## greencropper (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I chopped my girls today at day 66. Most were ready last week but I wanted to give the space wookies and extra week to ripen. I'm very impressed with all the strains to be honest. The blue kimbo's and the sluggo surprised me with their colours, the purple is wicked. It was pretty cold here though so I'm not surprised.
> 
> ...


great colours there bro, and frosty AF! nuff there to keep a grin on the dial for awhile, well done eastcoast!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> great colours there bro, and frosty AF! nuff there to keep a grin on the dial for awhile, well done eastcoast!


Hell yeah bro, the frost is most impressive hey! 
Thanks man, this part of the journey has been fun. Now to get on with the skunk project!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice bro


Thanks man!! They came out pretty nice hey. Just wish I lived closer to you guys so we can try it together!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Now to get on with the skunk project!!


ooo yeah, awesome. yeah bru wish we were closer. maybe someday it will be easier than it is now to hop on a plane with a p of the finest


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ooo yeah, awesome. yeah bru wish we were closer. maybe someday it will be easier than it is now to hop on a plane with a p of the finest


Yeah bro, fingers crossed. I'm sure it will someday!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Quick pic of the Jack Herer and Afghani's. 
So far, out of 18, I've got 13 left. 7 Jacks and 6 Afghans. I've only had one afghani show sex (male) and the rest are still not sexed yet but appear to be females. I've culled 3 afghan's and a jack due to being runts. I've taken clones of all 13 now, just to be safe.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2016)

Very lush canopy....I'm jealous


----------



## higher self (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice thread! You rockin the hell outta that p300. I love mine!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Very lush canopy....I'm jealous


Thanks brother! It's funny, these girls have only had water, haven't fed with compost tea yet and they are thriving. Will have to hit them with some potash this evening though, in the hope they start shooting pistills!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nice thread! You rockin the hell outta that p300. I love mine!


Cheers buddy, appreciate the kind words!! I love my P300 too, certainly does the job for me!! Have you got a grow thread going mate? Hit me up with the link if you do. 
@TheRealAntics has a wicked comparison grow thread going too, he's using the P300 vs P450. He's got some dank buds too!!


----------



## higher self (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers buddy, appreciate the kind words!! I love my P300 too, certainly does the job for me!! Have you got a grow thread going mate? Hit me up with the link if you do.
> @TheRealAntics has a wicked comparison grow thread going too, he's using the P300 vs P450. He's got some dank buds too!!


Just stated one lol! https://www.rollitup.org/t/mostly-sativa.919899/

Ive got the t5's running right now. I have 2 other cheap but effective "300W" led along side the P300. The special plants get the P300 love lol!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

higher self said:


> Just stated one lol! https://www.rollitup.org/t/mostly-sativa.919899/
> 
> Ive got the t5's running right now. I have 2 other cheap but effective "300W" led along side the P300. The special plants get the P300 love lol!


Awesome man, I'll go and take a look


----------



## TheRealAntics (Sep 5, 2016)

Major apologies. I don't know where the time goes sometimes. I think it's been about a month since I last checked in, and your grow has changed dramatically since I was last here. 

What kind of night temps do you have? Nothing looks better than a colorful Cannabis plant.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 5, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> Major apologies. I don't know where the time goes sometimes. I think it's been about a month since I last checked in, and your grow has changed dramatically since I was last here.
> 
> What kind of night temps do you have? Nothing looks better than a colorful Cannabis plant.


No need to apologise mate, I'm glad you stopped in to see the final product!! 

My night temps get down to 10 celcius in the box, that was when it was -8 outside. Most times it stays about 12-15 though. I love the colours too but wish I could have a normal temp environment ha ha.


----------



## TheRealAntics (Sep 12, 2016)

You still have an amazing grow. I've known folks that have used small heaters to keep things a little warmer in their grows.

How is the drying coming along with the girls you chopped? They should be getting close to done, if they're not done already. I'd love to see some pictures of the dried buds as well when they're finished!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> You still have an amazing grow. I've known folks that have used small heaters to keep things a little warmer in their grows.
> 
> How is the drying coming along with the girls you chopped? They should be getting close to done, if they're not done already. I'd love to see some pictures of the dried buds as well when they're finished!


Hey man, sorry for the late reply, not sure why it didn't come up in my alerts!! 

Yeah I had a beer brewing heater in there for the last few weeks which helped a bit. Could probably have another one in there during winter. 

Buds are in the jar and curing as we speak. Have tried the Starfighter cross and the sluggo. Starfighter was smooth and a clear high, the sluggo seems to be uppy but with a couchlock high after an hour. 

I'll get some dried bud shots over the next few days mate!!


----------



## TheRealAntics (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds good! For me, nothing beats pictures of the ready to smoke bud. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> Sounds good! For me, nothing beats pictures of the ready to smoke bud. I'm looking forward to it!


I took some last night but got waaaayy too stoned to reduce the size and post them up. Bigworms Blue Kimbo is a one hit wonder ha ha. I'll get them up shortly!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

Oohhhhhweeeee!!!! I cant wait!! I'm smoking one before the show.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Oohhhhhweeeee!!!! I cant wait!! I'm smoking one before the show.


Ha ha, me too drum roll..........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

I was going to roll up a small joint but after couple tokes on the ssv (vape) Ima stick with that this morning as I can have 2-3 bowls on vape where it would only be 1 joint


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was going to roll up a small joint but after couple tokes on the ssv (vape) Ima stick with that this morning as I can have 2-3 bowls on vape where it would only be 1 joint


I wish i could vape or smoke a joint. My girl enjoys blunts , she runs that department.....for now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Update later on today folks, just have to drop the kids at school and do some shopping first


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Update later on today folks, just have to drop the kids at school and do some shopping first


First thought was ....kids to school? So late? 
Then the fog cleared....
And i realised you're on the other side of the world lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> First thought was ....kids to school? So late?
> Then the fog cleared....
> And i realised you're on the other side of the world lol


Yeah same here too Easty, had a few vapes, now off to wake the oldest for the same routine. Windy you oughtta get her convinced on a good hot vape, smoky as a blunt if thats what shes into. I prefer lower temp hits myself, about that flavor


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> First thought was ....kids to school? So late?
> Then the fog cleared....
> And i realised you're on the other side of the world lol


Ha ha yeah mate lol. Just going on 9am here!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

Good looking plants bro sorry I'm so late to the party here


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good looking plants bro sorry I'm so late to the party here


It's all good bro, glad you got to check them out!! Bud pics will be up in about an hour


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's all good bro, glad you got to check them out!! Bud pics will be up in about an hour


Sweet I can't wait!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Alrighty guys, some dried bud shots as requested. Apologies about the photo's, they are very bright. Need to check my flash! 

@bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo - My favourites out of the lot for sure! Very hard hitting indica stone, locks you to the couch  

BK1


BK4



Bigworms Space Wookie - These girls could've gone another week to get a few more amber trichs however, they have a nice 'oldschool' kind of flavour. The initial smell when trimming was similar to the sluggo, fuely and burnt rubber, so glad it didn't come through in the flavour. Nice strain though! 

SW1



SW3



Chunky's Sluggo - This has a really nice high but god damn, the smell is just too much. It is fuely and like burnt rubber...



Bad Dog Zero Dark 30 #6 (Purp pheno) x Longbottom leaf - Haven't tried these girls yet, planning to over the weekend. 

ZD2




ZD3



Bad Dog Starfighter F2 x LBL - This girl is really nice as well, has an even body to head stone and I woke up pretty clear the next day! 



So yeah, there we have it. Not sure I'll have another journal for a while as I have to pack my grow box up in anticipation of moving to a new state, which may not be till next year but I still have to be ready at any time and would hate to have to trash another grow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Not sure I'll have another journal for a while as I have to pack my grow box up in anticipation of moving to a new state, which may not be till next year but I still have to be ready at any time and would hate to have to trash another grow.


Ended up nice eh bro. I didnt know you were making a move. Good luck with that eh. Yeah, best be prepared than doing shit last minute


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alrighty guys, some dried bud shots as requested. Apologies about the photo's, they are very bright. Need to check my flash!
> 
> @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo - My favourites out of the lot for sure! Very hard hitting indica stone, locks you to the couch
> 
> ...


Awesome job lnon all those Easty! That Blue Kimbo looks tasty. 
Are you gonna finish the skunk project?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wish i could vape or smoke a joint. My girl enjoys blunts , she runs that department.....for now.


I can't stand blunts unless there's no other way lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't stand blunts unless there's no other way lol


She lets me hit it raw....i mean smoke a raw once in a while lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

@eastcoastmo great looking bud porn there brother , I hope the move is quick so you can get back into action .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> She lets me hit it raw....i mean smoke a raw once in a while lol


I would have stuck with the first story lmao. I like raws and OCB slim premium, both in king size. I like rolling cones


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ended up nice eh bro. I didnt know you were making a move. Good luck with that eh. Yeah, best be prepared than doing shit last minute


Thanks man, they sure did. All of them have completely different effects too, which is good. Liking the ones I've tried so far. 
Yeah bro, moving for work so as you said, rather be prepared than doing shit last minute. I'm hanging just to get there already though so I can buy a house lol. No more fuckin landlords! 



WindyCityKush said:


> Awesome job lnon all those Easty! That Blue Kimbo looks tasty.
> Are you gonna finish the skunk project?


Thanks champ and yep, that BK is out of this world, frosty, smells like blueberry pancakes and smokes like a 450 big block!! I am still doing a skunk project mate but won't be as in depth as I wanted as I had to trash 18 plants due to security issues. The security issues are still there, I just have no idea who the fuck it is  I did manage to keep 1 jack herer and 1 afghani though, the best ones I thought. I tried popping about 50 of the old skunk and shit seeds and only got about 6 to pop so they'll have to do, only need one good male and I'm set. I doubt I'll find the elusive road kill pheno in there but hey, at least I'll have some Jack Shit and Afghan Shit seeds, if the shit is the winner ha ha. I should have quite a few seeds too so if any one in this thread wants some, holla at me via PM and I'll hook you up 



skunkwreck said:


> I can't stand blunts unless there's no other way lol


I'm the same now I've stopped smoking cigarettes. Cookies or brownies these days with a vape or two on the side  



WindyCityKush said:


> She lets me hit it raw....i mean smoke a raw once in a while lol


Ha ha ha you funny fucker! Last time I hit my missus raw, she got pregnant lol. 



skunkwreck said:


> @eastcoastmo great looking bud porn there brother , I hope the move is quick so you can get back into action .


Thanks heaps mate, glad you enjoyed the ride and cheers, I'm sure the move will work out well!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't stand blunts unless there's no other way lol


Once in a blue moon when I have a shitload of product *usually some local* I spin them up, just to remind me of old times. I end up smoking the whole thing myself so its not often


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice brother really nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice brother really nice


Thanks brother, appreciate the love


----------



## CannabisNerd (Sep 24, 2016)

Mmmmm, I love flavors! Which one was your favorite?


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2016)

Try the Zero Dark crosses yet?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Mmmmm, I love flavors! Which one was your favorite?


The blue kimbo is definitely my favourite, has that true berry flavour....and then knocks you out ha ha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Try the Zero Dark crosses yet?


I did mate, they have a nice even body to head stone ratio, it's clear for the most part but then your eyes get heavy and it's very easy to sleep. The flavour is of old school northern lights and skunk for some reason, took me back to the outdoor strain I used to grow!


----------



## higher self (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I did mate, they have a nice even body to head stone ratio, it's clear for the most part but then your eyes get heavy and it's very easy to sleep. The flavour is of old school northern lights and skunk for some reason, took me back to the outdoor strain I used to grow!



Nice! I haven't ran a "high" CBD strain yet. I'm thinking it would be cool to have some in the headstash.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nice! I haven't ran a "high" CBD strain yet. I'm thinking it would be cool to have some in the headstash.


Yeah for sure man, always good to have some high cbd gear on hand!!


----------



## TheRealAntics (Sep 25, 2016)

I would feel like a kid in a candy store. Every bud looks amazing. I've always been a fan of the colorful varieties, that's the bud you put in the jar on the coffee table when you have company 

You did a nice trim on them too, clean and professional looking. You definitely don't mess around, it's been a pleasure following along!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> I would feel like a kid in a candy store. Every bud looks amazing. I've always been a fan of the colorful varieties, that's the bud you put in the jar on the coffee table when you have company
> 
> You did a nice trim on them too, clean and professional looking. You definitely don't mess around, it's been a pleasure following along!


I know what you mean mate, I'm finding it hard working out which one to smoke, they all have different flavours and different stone's...it's a nice position to be in  
Thanks for the kind words too man, it's been a great ride and I'm glad you enjoyed following along, as I did following your grow  cheers buddy!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 26, 2016)

Im way late to this thread...

Nice job man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im way late to this thread...
> 
> Nice job man!


Ha ha all good man, you got to see it at least!! Cheers for stopping in man and cheers for the love


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 27, 2016)

Man I'm not sure how I miss this thread. Hope them girls flower out fat!

Good looking girls too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I'm not sure how I miss this thread. Hope them girls flower out fat!
> 
> Good looking girls too.


Ha ha all good mate, I do it all the time!! 
All done and dusted now man, smoking on them girls at the moment...they are all really good in their own ways!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 7, 2016)

Are any of you cool cats members over at Mr Nice forums?? I've entered a pic of my nightcap x nightmare og in a pic of the month contest....hoping some of you may be able to swing me a vote?? 

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/17-monthly-contests/14724-vote-here-july-sept-2016-bud-month-contest.html


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are any of you cool cats members over at Mr Nice forums?? I've entered a pic of my nightcap x nightmare og in a pic of the month contest....hoping some of you may be able to swing me a vote??
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/17-monthly-contests/14724-vote-here-july-sept-2016-bud-month-contest.html


im not a member but that picture goes hard. Well done and Good luck


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> im not a member but that picture goes hard. Well done and Good luck


Thanks man!! Would love to win a pack of super silver haze hey!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man!! Would love to win a pack of super silver haze hey!!


im in the same boat lol and i put a similar post on my thread a before i seen yours lol 
trying to win some bb gear and a dab rig


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2016)

Ended up scoring a free pack of CBD crew seeds...now to make a choice lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice! What are the options?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> im in the same boat lol and i put a similar post on my thread a before i seen yours lol
> trying to win some bb gear and a dab rig


Whats the score Windy?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats the score Windy?


21-20 gnoot's lead , last i looked


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 21-20 gnoot's lead , last i looked


Damn its tight eh


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn its tight eh


That's what he said


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Nice! What are the options?


I can have whatever I like apparently....here's a link to their strains..

http://cbdcrew.org/our-seeds/


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I can have whatever I like apparently....here's a link to their strains..
> 
> http://cbdcrew.org/our-seeds/


Congrats on the free gear! I personally thought your pic should have took 1st place but I know your not complaining lol!

I would get the Medi Haze or Critical Mass. I love the Critical but have only grown it from Dinafem.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> Congrats on the free gear! I personally thought your pic should have took 1st place but I know your not complaining lol!
> 
> I would get the Medi Haze or Critical Mass. I love the Critical but have only grown it from Dinafem.


Thanks man, I appreciate the sentiments and for sure, nothing to complain about here!! 
I think I'm going to go with the critical mass too, seems the best option hey. I would've loved a pack of SSH though lol.


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the sentiments and for sure, nothing to complain about here!!
> I think I'm going to go with the critical mass too, seems the best option hey. I would've loved a pack of SSH though lol.


Just picked up 2 SSH crosses myself but the Medihaze is SSH x Nevil Haze that sounds pretty nice.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I can have whatever I like apparently....here's a link to their strains..
> 
> http://cbdcrew.org/our-seeds/


so many to choose from I wouldnt know where to start


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> Just picked up 2 SSH crosses myself but the Medihaze is SSH x Nevil Haze that sounds pretty nice.


Oh sweet, might go with the medihaze then, sounds close to what I wanted originally!!



WindyCityKush said:


> so many to choose from I wouldnt know where to start


Way too many hey, I think the medihaze wins though!!


----------



## higher self (Oct 8, 2016)

Sounds like a good cbd sativa. I would get it!

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/medihaze

https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-experience-with-cbd-medi-haze.831790/



boboman said:


> I have grown The Crews Shark, and just finished growing Medi-Haze. (Both indoors,in soil, with CFLs) Yes. Shark is a stinker. And due to its Indica heritage, I find it better for evening use before I go to bed. But, from what you said, you are even more sensitive than me to the differences in various meds. I find Medi-Haze is more uplifting than the Shark. But with none of the anxiety that get from a strain such as Thai X Skunk which I grew last yr. which has virtually no CBD. If I us someYummy, along with the Thai, it smoothes the edges out for me. But the MH is now my go to medicine for daytime use. I deal with ADD. No pain issues. So you will need to experiment if it helps you. I hope to test all of my plants, but have no idea yet what the CBD and THC ratio is. MH does not smell a much as Shark, but I recomend a filter all the same. Such a nice smell though.
> Regarding height, my indoor MH grew to 85 cm. 33 inches in a 1 1/2 gal. pot. I topped it after 8 wks. and it stretched another 10 inches. I have 2 in a green house which will be harvested in Oct. that are close to 6 ft. Both are in much bigger clay pots, and look like they will be heavy producers compared to my indoor plant.
> You also might want to try harvesting a plant first, when most Trichomes are clear, and then some later when more are milky with some amber. Label and store them seprately. Then compare the effect of the two on your anxiety. You may be surprised at the difference. And this will help you in the future. The same strain different ways can have differing effects. Buy a pocket magnifier at Radio Shack for 10 bucks and study your trichomes. It makes a difference.
> I know this is a bit late for your grow, but hope it can help you and others in the future. In closing, I recomend Medi-Haze for those who need meds in the daytime, but may be sensitive to too much THC. It works well for mental clarity, stress, anxiety and migraines for me when I vape only 2/10 of a gram. Peace.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2016)

higher self said:


> Sounds like a good cbd sativa. I would get it!
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/sativa/medihaze
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/any-experience-with-cbd-medi-haze.831790/


Thanks for reminding me man, better send in my request hey lol.


----------



## higher self (Oct 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks for reminding me man, better send in my request hey lol.


No problem. Either you find a nice cbd pheno or you end up with the SSH x Nevil dom, win win IMO.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2016)

higher self said:


> No problem. Either you find a nice cbd pheno or you end up with the SSH x Nevil dom, win win IMO.


Hell yeah, definitely a win win there for sure


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Lookin solid brotha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lookin solid brotha


Thanks brother


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 16, 2016)

Dang brother, I missed the whole thing. The last grow looked great, and it was kind of cool to see from beginning to end in just a couple days. Hopefully your new place will let your ladies have a bigger room for the haze to stretch out in. I just dealt with selling a house and moving cross country, it makes it really hard to run a grow or even keep clones. Good luck, looking forward to seeing your next run!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Dang brother, I missed the whole thing. The last grow looked great, and it was kind of cool to see from beginning to end in just a couple days. Hopefully your new place will let your ladies have a bigger room for the haze to stretch out in. I just dealt with selling a house and moving cross country, it makes it really hard to run a grow or even keep clones. Good luck, looking forward to seeing your next run!


Hey man, welcome and thanks for the kind words!! I'm glad you liked the grow, I must say I was pretty chuffed with how it all went, it's going to be hard packing it all up for 12 months! Definitely keen to get some more room too, would love to grow a monster haze plant!! 
Thanks for the good luck bro and I'll have some more pics up soon of the skunk's I have going!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, welcome and thanks for the kind words!! I'm glad you liked the grow, I must say I was pretty chuffed with how it all went, it's going to be hard packing it all up for 12 months! Definitely keen to get some more room too, would love to grow a monster haze plant!!
> Thanks for the good luck bro and I'll have some more pics up soon of the skunk's I have going!!


It sucks to have to pack up the lights but sometimes life has other plans. Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It sucks to have to pack up the lights but sometimes life has other plans. Cheers


Yeah that's it Eso, life is dragging me in a different direction for the moment and it's the best thing for my family so have to walk through that open door! Won't take too long to get up and running again at least, going to take all my soil additives to get my soil cooking while I wait!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2016)

There you go. Cook soil and wait for the right time. Cheers and just enjoy the up coming summer.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There you go. Cook soil and wait for the right time. Cheers and just enjoy the up coming summer.


Thanks man, I plan on kicking back with my kids and lapping up some well needed sunshine!! Might even chuck down an auto or 2 in small pots, just for shits and giggles!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2016)

Just found this link in the @CannabisNerd thread!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Just found this link in the @CannabisNerd thread!


Lol, sorry Mo, next time I do a journal I'll make sure I tag you in


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

@CannabisNerd had all kinds of tags and I still missed his.

I am here now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @CannabisNerd had all kinds of tags and I still missed his.
> 
> I am here now


Ha ha yeah they are easy to miss! All good mate, hope you enjoyed the look through


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

Still going!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!! 
Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!!
> Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock
> View attachment 3816291


if the reeker also has some nice stature and not too stretchy imo choose that motherfucker, without even seeing him


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!!
> Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock
> View attachment 3816291


Love it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> if the reeker also has some nice stature and not too stretchy imo choose that motherfucker, without even seeing him


Ha ha I love your thinking, he has captured my imagination already with his stench and....he just looks the goods. My only issue with him is he showed sex before any of the others. I'm very keen to show his potential to you though  



CannabisNerd said:


> Love it!


Thanks brother! You and @Vnsmkr will have to help me choose this stud


----------



## greencropper (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!!
> Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock
> View attachment 3816291


all looking healthy as man! hope you find that real stinker in there, amazing what can be found in a handful of skunk beans...from the right source, goodluck with the hunt bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> My only issue with him is he showed sex before any of the others. I'm very keen to show his potential to you though


thats not necessarily a bad trait I dont think espec if the other traits outweigh that. I look fwd to seeing him. sounds like the business


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> all looking healthy as man! hope you find that real stinker in there, amazing what can be found in a handful of skunk beans...from the right source, goodluck with the hunt bro!


Thanks brother, I'm almost sure I have the ONE there!! 



Vnsmkr said:


> thats not necessarily a bad trait I dont think espec if the other traits outweigh that. I look fwd to seeing him. sounds like the business


Yeah bro, he is calling out to be used lol. Will get some more pics up so you can check him out


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks brother, I'm almost sure I have the ONE there!!
> 
> 
> Yeah bro, he is calling out to be used lol. Will get some more pics up so you can check him out


Bring on the skunk brother


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!!
> Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock
> View attachment 3816291


Looking great! I am with everyone else, the super stanky guy needs to get a shot. If you put the male(s) in a separate box, you could test more than one on different branches or just save some of your colas from being seeded.


----------



## Sheikster403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey man I just found your thread. I'm growing using a p300 as well. Curious, what was your weight on the first grow logged here?

Those buds look super tasty. Keep up the good work.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Looking great! I am with everyone else, the super stanky guy needs to get a shot. If you put the male(s) in a separate box, you could test more than one on different branches or just save some of your colas from being seeded.


He'll definitely get a shot man, he'll be put up against the other males for comparison, if he makes the cut, he'll get to shoot his load  one of the other males smells pretty dank too so we'll see!!



Sheikster403 said:


> Hey man I just found your thread. I'm growing using a p300 as well. Curious, what was your weight on the first grow logged here?
> 
> Those buds look super tasty. Keep up the good work.


Hey mate, welcome to the thread  
The yield of the first grow was 134g as veg time was only 2 weeks. My cupboard is only small too. @TheRealAntics grows with the P300 and P450 and gets solid yields!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Bring on the skunk brother


It's coming brother, it's coming


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Damn glad I found my way here. Seems as though I'm absorbing useful knowledge already. Always been curious about keeper males. Guess I'll be sticking around. Thanks east.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn glad I found my way here. Seems as though I'm absorbing useful knowledge already. Always been curious about keeper males. Guess I'll be sticking around. Thanks east.


Hey man, glad to have you on board and happy to hear you are getting something out of the thread!! I'll be putting some pics up today of the males so things are about to get interesting!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, glad to have you on board and happy to hear you are getting something out of the thread!! I'll be putting some pics up today of the males so things are about to get interesting!!


Sounds good. Glad to be on board bud!


----------



## Sheikster403 (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> He'll definitely get a shot man, he'll be put up against the other males for comparison, if he makes the cut, he'll get to shoot his load  one of the other males smells pretty dank too so we'll see!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 weeks from sprout? 134g is solid in that size tent. I'm hoping for about 150g in my 2x3x4.5 ft tent.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheikster403 said:


> 2 weeks from sprout? 134g is solid in that size tent. I'm hoping for about 150g in my 2x3x4.5 ft tent.


If I don't get a lb out of 4x8x9 per side every 2 months, so 1 lb a month per side I'm upset lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Alrighty, lets get this rolling.....I've got 5 boys to play with, 3 Skunk 1 and 2 shit. Got 1 confirmed shit female and 1 confirmed skunk female too so they will be kept to make more beans  @Vnsmkr @CannabisNerd 

So help me choose which one to use....Pick your number 1 and say why  

Here are the stats.....

*Skunk #1 number 2:*
Strong smell on the stem rub, smells like menthol/pinesol.
Short, stocky, close nodal structure.
Strong lateral branching. 
Tight ball clusters
Showed sex @10 days

*Skunk #1 number 5: *
Strongish smell on the stem rub, not as strong as number 2, smells more pinesol. 
Short, stocky, close nodal structure
Few lateral branches, not strong. 
Tight ball clusters
Showed sex @9 days

*Skunk #1 number 6:*
Strong smell on stem rub, same as number 2, menthol/pinesol
Taller with spaced nodal structure, strong whorled phyllotaxy (quad foliate)
No lateral branching
Tight ball clusters, some early trichome coverage. 
Showed sex @8 days

*Shit #4:*
Strongish smell on stem rub, more piney, sweet smell. 
Medium height (in between skunk #1 number 2 and Skunk #1 number 6)
Strong lateral branching
loved being topped, formed multiple, even sized branches
Should have tight ball clusters
Showed sex @10 days

*Shit #2:*
Really strong smell on stem rub, piney, sweet, most skunkish smell. 
Short, stocky nodal structure
Lower lateral branching, no uppers
Should have tight ball clusters
Showed sex @10 days

Meet the boys! 

*Skunk #1 number 2*

 
 
*
Skunk #1 number 5*

 
 

*Skunk #1 number 6*

 

 

*Shit #4*

 

 

*Shit #2*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheikster403 said:


> 2 weeks from sprout? 134g is solid in that size tent. I'm hoping for about 150g in my 2x3x4.5 ft tent.


Yeah mate, was 2 weeks from spout (was actually 16 days to be accurate). Cheers mate, was a good yield considering cookies don't usually yield well. If you veg for longer, I don't think you'll have any issues getting 150g hey!! Good luck man and let me know if you journal your grow!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alrighty, lets get this rolling.....I've got 5 boys to play with, 3 Skunk 1 and 2 shit. Got 1 confirmed shit female and 1 confirmed skunk female too so they will be kept to make more beans  @Vnsmkr @CannabisNerd
> 
> So help me choose which one to use....Pick your number 1 and say why
> 
> ...


I was always told use the later flowering males from what I heard. Sounds like they are all pretty equal in quality so that makes it a tough pick.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I was always told use the later flowering males from what I heard. Sounds like they are all pretty equal in quality so that makes it a tough pick.


Yeah I usually use the latest showing males and earliest showing females...this will be a hard pick as that first showing male (sk number 6) has all the other attributes for dankness. I'm undecided if I want a stretchy male or short and stocky...hmmm


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Really sucks that the earliest male is the stinkiest. But then again maybe it's a fluke plant. Rules don't always abide. Kinda like the dude.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Really sucks that the earliest male is the stinkiest. But then again maybe it's a fluke plant. Rules don't always abide. Kinda like the dude.


Yeah it's a bit of a bummer for sure, he was also the most vigorous as well...you're right too, rules don't always apply to biology!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2016)

I like to use all of the males and let the genetics decide who wins. Never sure what will increase vigor.

You know them best - I defer to your judgement.


----------



## Sheikster403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I like to use all of the males and let the genetics decide who wins. Never sure what will increase vigor.
> 
> You know them best - I defer to your judgement.


I like that idea. Natural selection.


----------



## Sheikster403 (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah mate, was 2 weeks from spout (was actually 16 days to be accurate). Cheers mate, was a good yield considering cookies don't usually yield well. If you veg for longer, I don't think you'll have any issues getting 150g hey!! Good luck man and let me know if you journal your grow!


Here's the link to my journal. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-ever-grow-chocolope-in-kind-soil.921163/

It's my first ever grow so any tips would be appreciated


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I like to use all of the males and let the genetics decide who wins. Never sure what will increase vigor.
> 
> You know them best - I defer to your judgement.


That's a lot of truth right there, Mo! I probably have room for 2, maybe 3 in the box, so could do that! Great input mate, appreciate it 



Sheikster403 said:


> I like that idea. Natural selection.


Makes a lot of sense hey!! 



Sheikster403 said:


> Here's the link to my journal.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-ever-grow-chocolope-in-kind-soil.921163/
> 
> It's my first ever grow so any tips would be appreciated


Oh sweet, thanks man, will sub up for the ride!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I like to use all of the males and let the genetics decide who wins. Never sure what will increase vigor.
> 
> You know them best - I defer to your judgement.


That's the way I'd go. Find the most vigor and stank.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's the way I'd go. Find the most vigor and stank.


I think I'll go with 3 males and let nature do it's thang!!


So everyone...pick 3


----------



## Sheikster403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Skunk #1 number 2
Shit 2
Skunk #1 number 5

I picked the short stocky men because of your grow space.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

I go with Sk1 #2 due to the fact its got tight node spacing, and lateral branching, and shit #4, shit #2 due to the same characteristics. and of course the stem rubs, but to me the traits I mention are important. and they also showed later than rest......


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 28, 2016)

Cheers - three was all the more I could narrow the selection down. 

Skunk 1 #2 - strong smell, short internode spacing, showed late

Skunk 1 #6 - strong smell, early trichomes, quad foliate could be interesting genetic influence, and looks like it could be great SOG candidate. 

Shit #2 - most skunkish smell. Skunk is your goal so seems like a good start. Very indica structure, could yield well at short height.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheikster403 said:


> Skunk #1 number 2
> Shit 2
> Skunk #1 number 5
> 
> I picked the short stocky men because of your grow space.


Thanks man, good suggestions  



Vnsmkr said:


> I go with Sk1 #2 due to the fact its got tight node spacing, and lateral branching, and shit #4, shit #2 due to the same characteristics. and of course the stem rubs, but to me the traits I mention are important. and they also showed later than rest......


Cheers bro, I had mine in this order as well, great minds think alike  



hayrolld said:


> Cheers - three was all the more I could narrow the selection down.
> 
> Skunk 1 #2 - strong smell, short internode spacing, showed late
> 
> ...


Thanks man, all very valid suggestions!! This is going to be a hard choice ha ha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

Still got Skunk 1 number 6 in my list though, he has some fine attributes...


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alrighty, lets get this rolling.....I've got 5 boys to play with, 3 Skunk 1 and 2 shit. Got 1 confirmed shit female and 1 confirmed skunk female too so they will be kept to make more beans  @Vnsmkr @CannabisNerd
> 
> So help me choose which one to use....Pick your number 1 and say why
> 
> ...


I'm liking the sounds of skunk #1 #2 ! ! I like the looks of shit #2 as well, oh man this shall be a nice journey


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 28, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> I'm liking the sounds of skunk #1 #2 ! ! I like the looks of shit #2 as well, oh man this shall be a nice journey


Yeah, I think skunk number 2 is a definite....shit 2 is also very close behind. I think the 3rd (if I can fit 3) will be between skunk number 6 and shit number 4! I wish I had the room to leave them all in there ha ha.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, at least we helped eliminate one option lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alrighty, lets get this rolling.....I've got 5 boys to play with, 3 Skunk 1 and 2 shit. Got 1 confirmed shit female and 1 confirmed skunk female too so they will be kept to make more beans  @Vnsmkr @CannabisNerd
> 
> So help me choose which one to use....Pick your number 1 and say why
> 
> ...


I'd have to say Shit #4 based on your description and the pics of him , #2 I'd play with based on the strong smell as well but I've had several plants that reeked in veg only to smell like absolutely nothing in flower so that's why #4 would be my favorite. The even branching after being topped is something I enjoy. 

Decisions decisions ....lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

1 - 6 was my pick.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Well, at least we helped eliminate one option lol


Ha ha yep, it helped...a little bit lol. 



WindyCityKush said:


> I'd have to say Shit #4 based on your description and the pics of him , #2 I'd play with based on the strong smell as well but I've had several plants that reeked in veg only to smell like absolutely nothing in flower so that's why #4 would be my favorite. The even branching after being topped is something I enjoy.
> 
> Decisions decisions ....lol


Cheers Windy!! Hmm yeah you make a good point, I do like a good brancher too...



Mohican said:


> 1 - 6 was my pick.


Number 6 does look nice Mo, he's also got some early frost which is always good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

Just checked on them this mornimg and we have another male to add to the list. I was hoping it would be a girl so I could make F2's with it but now that I'll be using 2 or 3 boys, I can add him to the list. I'll get a photo of him. He's short, stocky, super fat leaves, completely different to the other boys (mostly indica) and has a real dank smell to the stem rub...oh and he appeared @12 days! I think he's definitely a contender!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sounds like u kinda got the best of both worlds with the males. Now with the short fat stocky indica guy, Plus u got the #2 with really nice branching. Makes it a tough pick. I always like lateral branchers as I top most my plants just to get a more even canopy but then again that's just me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like u kinda got the best of both worlds with the males. Now with the short fat stocky indica guy, Plus u got the #2 with really nice branching. Makes it a tough pick. I always like lateral branchers as I top most my plants just to get a more even canopy but then again that's just me.


I agree mate, I have some solid males to choose from. I'm thinking branching is a desirable trait as well...ahh too many decisions! 

Here's the other boy


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 29, 2016)

That's one seems to have some frost on the leaves a bit. Damn he super short and fat. Totally female looking at first glance. Looks really nice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's one seems to have some frost on the leaves a bit. Damn he super short and fat. Totally female looking at first glance. Looks really nice.


Yeah you're right mate, there is some early frost, hadn't picked that up!! I love his structure and he just looks the goods, had my eye on him since the start!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah you're right mate, there is some early frost, hadn't picked that up!! I love his structure and he just looks the goods, had my eye on him since the start!


@Mohican probably has the best suggestion IMO. 
But I know whatever you choose will bring some winners to the table


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

So, I ended up going with Skunk #1 no. 2, Shit no. 1 and Skunk #1 no. 6. I wanted to keep Shit 4 in there but just didn't have the room! Ah well, there is plenty of dank in there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2016)

Sounds like some good choices. Creating beans reminds me of my years playing role playing games like Dragon Quest series in which you can mix different products to make superior new products. Kind of like creating f1 and f2s. Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sounds like some good choices. Creating beans reminds me of my years playing role playing games like Dragon Quest series in which you can mix different products to make superior new products. Kind of like creating f1 and f2s. Cheers


Thanks man!! 
Lol, yeah man, always fun playing mix and match. Here's hoping for some fire in the offspring hey!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man!!
> Lol, yeah man, always fun playing mix and match. Here's hoping for some fire in the offspring hey!!


Honestly I tend to get better results from my crosses than I do with the parents. My cross of critical sensi star and buddha's dream turned out better than both the parents. My crosses of grape god and several nirvana strains were better. Just something about those random f1s that make it easy. Cheers and good luck man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Honestly I tend to get better results from my crosses than I do with the parents. My cross of critical sensi star and buddha's dream turned out better than both the parents. My crosses of grape god and several nirvana strains were better. Just something about those random f1s that make it easy. Cheers and good luck man!


I know what you mean mate, I had the same happen with my blueberry crosses, it definitely improved them, for me anyway! Cheers man!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

I knew I liked this Shit #1 for a reason, as you said @jrock420 check out the resin on this bad boy  I'm tossing up whether to just have him and dump the other 2....he looks and smells the goods!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I knew I liked this Shit #1 for a reason, as you said @jrock420 check out the resin on this bad boy  I'm tossing up whether to just have him and dump the other 2....he looks and smells the goods!
> 
> View attachment 3819872


Looks like he is tossing out a little purple too on the tips of the new foliage in the center. Looking much frostier than a few days ago too I may add.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks like he is tossing out a little purple too on the tips of the new foliage in the center. Looking much frostier than a few days ago too I may add.


You're right mate, he is throwing out some purps...we have had a couple cool nights this last week though so may be due to temp drop...but I'll take it! 
The frost is coming on strong hey, I had my eye on him from the start and he hasn't disappointed!!


----------



## TheRealAntics (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey hey. I forgot to tell you about the Miracle Grow grow. Sorry, I've been excited about trying this grow for quite a while now. There's a link in my sig for you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

TheRealAntics said:


> Hey hey. I forgot to tell you about the Miracle Grow grow. Sorry, I've been excited about trying this grow for quite a while now. There's a link in my sig for you.


Hey man, no worries at all, I get a bit excited sometimes too ha ha. Cheers bro, I'll check it out


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I knew I liked this Shit #1 for a reason, as you said @jrock420 check out the resin on this bad boy  I'm tossing up whether to just have him and dump the other 2....he looks and smells the goods!
> 
> View attachment 3819872


Whats the stem rub like on that bad boy? Man on my computer he looks super frosty.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Whats the stem rub like on that bad boy? Man on my computer he looks super frosty.


After 2 weeks in flower, he is the smelliest in the box, has a real strong menthol/pine smell! he is straight up dank hey!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> After 2 weeks in flower, he is the smelliest in the box, has a real strong menthol/pine smell! he is straight up dank hey!


He certainly has the looks. I am a heavy smell kinda guy i love a stank ass nugget. I was always told stick with ur stickiest, stankiest male. seems like a nice choice to me bud.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> He certainly has the looks. I am a heavy smell kinda guy i love a stank ass nugget. I was always told stick with ur stickiest, stankiest male. seems like a nice choice to me bud.


I'm with you man, he is a good choice, I think! Think I might just remove the other 2 and leave the stank master in there!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm with you man, he is a good choice, I think! Think I might just remove the other 2 and leave the stank master in there!!


thats exactly it "i think" i never had that killer male to dust the ladies with. im building a collection so i can persue the search once i got some more space. finding a winning queen is so much easier imo than finding that king male!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> thats exactly it "i think" i never had that killer male to dust the ladies with. im building a collection so i can persue the search once i got some more space. finding a winning queen is so much easier imo than finding that king male!


I'm sure you'll find something when you are ready man, this hunt took me through over 60 beans, some never popped, others were culled etc. Just takes patience ha ha. You're right too, it's definitely harder to find the right king as opposed to the right queen!!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> thats exactly it "i think" i never had that killer male to dust the ladies with. im building a collection so i can persue the search once i got some more space. finding a winning queen is so much easier imo than finding that king male!


That is so true about the females, their traits and phenos carry through a cross much more predictably. You can stem rub, taste, smoke, etc with the males but you won't know until you grow out a cross. More males will give you better odds of finding a great pair.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

Funny thing is, if I just keep the shit as the one male, I can call the jack herer cross 'Jack Shit' ha ha ha. I seriously should be a comedian!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> That is so true about the females, their traits and phenos carry through a cross much more predictably. You can stem rub, taste, smoke, etc with the males but you won't know until you grow out a cross. More males will give you better odds of finding a great pair.


Yeah this is true too


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 3, 2016)

A bowl of jack shit sounds right up my alley. Or how about a bowl of Easty's jack shit?? Just a suggestion lmao.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> A bowl of jack shit sounds right up my alley. Or how about a bowl of Easty's jack shit?? Just a suggestion lmao.


Ha ha ha love it mate, definitely has a ring to it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Aye love the name brother!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye love the name brother!


It's definitely original


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Funny thing is, if I just keep the shit as the one male, I can call the jack herer cross 'Jack Shit' ha ha ha. I seriously should be a comedian!!


Or shitty jack. 
"Yo, whatcha you smoking?"
"Oh this? Just some shitty jack"

But Jack shit is good too
"Whatcha smoking?"
"Jack shit, now piss off you moocher."

lmao good stuff though! Cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

LMAO, love the perspectives


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Or shitty jack.
> "Yo, whatcha you smoking?"
> "Oh this? Just some shitty jack"
> 
> ...


Ha ha yeah both sound good mate, going to be hard to choose!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks champ, the genetics speak for themselves really!!
> Last round I used both, the sin city and bigworm plants were in soil and my cross girls were in hydro. The hydro only had 4-5g more in yield so went with soil for this round.


Just joining in.

I run recycled organic soil now as I get better yield and its easier.
Not that great with chemicals ferts, always wait too long to flush or ph issue etc...forget that mess


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of my little skunk project. So far I've got 3 confirmed males to choose from with a few more possible. 2 of my old skunk's seem to be quad foliate which is interesting, a male and a female. The male absolutely reeks!!
> Will post up pics so you can help me choose the male on Sunday! The Sensi Jack Herer is back right and the afghani is front right. The rest are either skunk 1 or shit's parent stock
> View attachment 3816291


You doing 12/12 from seed to sex them?
I need help working with regs since I have small space to work with.

I have shit also and several other seeds from MrNice I never popped.
Very interested to see what them and the other strains you have will do.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 4, 2016)

What's the difference between Shit and Skunk #1. I always thought Shit was SK #1 renamed after ole boy left to start Mr. Nice seed bank he took SK #1 cuts with him , he also took White Widow cuts then renamed it Black Widow .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

I think you are dead on Skunk, but that was the plan Easty had anyhow wasnt it, to hunt for the killer skunk?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

*Mr Nice Seedbank - Shit
An absolute classic and original Skunk/Afghani that has won more awards than you have had hot dinners!
*

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Shit* »»» Skunk #1 Dom. afghan x Skunk #1
Skunk #1 Dom. afghan
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa


Skunk #1 (specified above)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

I think my 4 year old just sucked down a VN black coffee, twirling around dancing, singing at the top of her lungs while dad hasnt had any weed or hash in about a week. Have never told her to shut her fkn trap, but I feel it coming, fuck me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You doing 12/12 from seed to sex them?
> I need help working with regs since I have small space to work with.
> 
> I have shit also and several other seeds from MrNice I never popped.
> Very interested to see what them and the other strains you have will do.


Welcome mate! Great to have you in here! Organic soil is my thing now too hey, bit over the chemicals as well!! 
Nah mate, just did the normal 4 week veg and put back to flower. I found the jack and afghani a little while ago and kept cuttings. I usually grow out 2 trays worth in small pots, put them to flower and then when they show sex, up pot the ones I want to keep!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the difference between Shit and Skunk #1. I always thought Shit was SK #1 renamed after ole boy left to start Mr. Nice seed bank he took SK #1 cuts with him , he also took White Widow cuts then renamed it Black Widow .


As @Vnsmkr posted, skunk 1 is the original skunk (called the pure by sam the skunkman) and shit is the afghan dom skunk x skunk 1. The shit I'm using are supposedly from the parent seed stock and by the looks of all the plants I think they were the afghan dom side. 

Mr Nice has the original parents of white widow too, Arjan took seeds when he started up his seed bank. Shanti still has Neville's cuts of skunk, ortega etc. 



Vnsmkr said:


> I think you are dead on Skunk, but that was the plan Easty had anyhow wasnt it, to hunt for the killer skunk?


That is correct mate, hunting for the elusive road kill. Who knows if i'll find it hey!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think my 4 year old just sucked down a VN black coffee, twirling around dancing, singing at the top of her lungs while dad hasnt had any weed or hash in about a week. Have never told her to shut her fkn trap, but I feel it coming, fuck me


Fark, I got 2 of them making a shit load of noise right now too, I'm supposed to still be sleeping


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Welcome mate! Great to have you in here! Organic soil is my thing now too hey, bit over the chemicals as well!!
> Nah mate, just did the normal 4 week veg and put back to flower. I found the jack and afghani a little while ago and kept cuttings. I usually grow out 2 trays worth in small pots, put them to flower and then when they show sex, up pot the ones I want to keep!


Do they show sex in the 4 weeks veg?
I have so many reg seeds, but only a 2x4 tent atm to flower and a 1x2 veg area lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Do they show sex in the 4 weeks veg?
> I have so many reg seeds, but only a 2x4 tent atm to flower and a 1x2 veg area lol


I believe it is pretty strain dependant as to when sex shows, some show early and some are later. i wanna say its more like 6 weeks to definately sex them by eye but if u got a scope u can spot the males crab claw looking flowers earlier like 4 weeks from what ive found threw my grows


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Do they show sex in the 4 weeks veg?
> I have so many reg seeds, but only a 2x4 tent atm to flower and a 1x2 veg area lol


Nah they didn't this time mate, had to wait a week to find out. I took clones and just put them in jars of tap water, put them under a cfl in a black plastic box on 10/14 to show sex. 



jrock420 said:


> I believe it is pretty strain dependant as to when sex shows, some show early and some are later. i wanna say its more like 6 weeks to definately sex them by eye but if u got a scope u can spot the males crab claw looking flowers earlier like 4 weeks from what ive found threw my grows


Yeah I think 6 weeks is a better estimate of timing. Hard to keep them alive that long though, in the small pots that I use.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

I also find that when I stress them a bit they will show sex early. If I say, up pot from cups to 1 gallon pots when they are 3-4 weeks old, if they are males, I will know it quick


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah they didn't this time mate, had to wait a week to find out. I took clones and just put them in jars of tap water, put them under a cfl in a black plastic box on 10/14 to show sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think 6 weeks is a better estimate of timing. Hard to keep them alive that long though, in the small pots that I use.


They dont need to root to show sex?
That is a great trick, and I think Ill try it.
Does it matter how old they are to do that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They dont need to root to show sex?
> That is a great trick, and I think Ill try it.
> Does it matter how old they are to do that?


no they dont need to root first, you should be fine as long as 5 or so nodes tall.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> no they dont need to root first, you should be fine as long as 5 or so nodes tall.


Great I thought I needed to put rooted clones into flower or flower my mains to see if they are moms or dads lol and then reveg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Great I thought I needed to put rooted clones into flower or flower my mains to see if they are moms or dads lol and then reveg


the cuts are still alive , still going their paces


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> the cuts are still alive , still going their paces


So cuts need 10days to 2 weeks plus strain dependent to show sex at that point I guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So cuts need 10days to 2 weeks plus strain dependent to show sex at that point I guess


always strain dependent but easty puts them on 10/14 light schedule and they showed within a week. some may show very quickly like 3-4 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

with the up potting to stress them the males popped balls pretty well straight away, think it was 2 days after xplant


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is correct mate, hunting for the elusive road kill. Who knows if i'll find it hey!


Pretty sure I have seen you over on the bodhi thread, but maybe it has been a while? Anyhow, you should check out Chem Kesey next time you are gonna order from glg. It is Skunk VA x 88g13hp. So skunk x skunk/afghani basically, with selections made by great breeders for the parents. I grabbed a couple packs of triad (nl5 x ortega) to hunt through when I was questing for old school northern lights like you are for skunk. Standing on the shoulders of giants is a great head start. Looks like you are well on your way already though, and those males seem promising!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Pretty sure I have seen you over on the bodhi thread, but maybe it has been a while? Anyhow, you should check out Chem Kesey next time you are gonna order from glg. It is Skunk VA x 88g13hp. So skunk x skunk/afghani basically, with selections made by great breeders for the parents. I grabbed a couple packs of triad (nl5 x ortega) to hunt through when I was questing for old school northern lights like you are for skunk. Standing on the shoulders of giants is a great head start. Looks like you are well on your way already though, and those males seem promising!


I read they bead out the roadkill on purpose from SK1, but still in thee somewhere I am sure!
I usually end up with fruity skunks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I read they bead out the roadkill on purpose from SK1, but still in thee somewhere I am sure!


We can probably blame that on the prohibition fuckwits


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We can probably blame that on the prohibition fuckwits


Roadkill unicorn has that stench in some phenos, but you are probably right. I know I could not hunt for something like that unless I moved.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So cuts need 10days to 2 weeks plus strain dependent to show sex at that point I guess


I see @Vnsmkr answered your questions. Exactly how I do it. Up potting and a little stress will make up show up. If you are seeing alternating internodes, you can start to take the cuts and in around 7-10 days you'll see the sex. I took cuts and they showed around 8-10 days. 



hayrolld said:


> Pretty sure I have seen you over on the bodhi thread, but maybe it has been a while? Anyhow, you should check out Chem Kesey next time you are gonna order from glg. It is Skunk VA x 88g13hp. So skunk x skunk/afghani basically, with selections made by great breeders for the parents. I grabbed a couple packs of triad (nl5 x ortega) to hunt through when I was questing for old school northern lights like you are for skunk. Standing on the shoulders of giants is a great head start. Looks like you are well on your way already though, and those males seem promising!


Yeah man, been lurking in the bodhi thread for a while, got heaps of his strains in my bank too!! I saw his road kill unicorn but was too late to get them. 
The skunk 1 I'm using is from around '99 and the shit I got from my cousin in the Dam so I'm sure it's in there, just have to find it!! 



bassman999 said:


> I read they bead out the roadkill on purpose from SK1, but still in thee somewhere I am sure!
> I usually end up with fruity skunks


Yeah man, Sam said on another forum some time ago that it was bred out because of people getting busted. He also said he still had the road kill pheno in production but could never prove it!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok I am going to take cuts when they are ready and maybe buy a tiny tiny tent


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ok I am going to take cuts when they are ready and maybe buy a tiny tiny tent


Like this? LMFAO


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Like this? LMFAO


HAHA nice!

Just looking for something small to veg in.
If I can get something going with my regs I can maybe go perpetual. I hate smoking the same bud for 5 months 

I need to clear space in my bedroom for a small tent


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Like this? LMFAO


Ha ha ha ha LMFAO. love your work bro! 



bassman999 said:


> HAHA nice!
> 
> Just looking for something small to veg in.
> If I can get something going with my regs I can maybe go perpetual. I hate smoking the same bud for 5 months
> ...


You can pick up little veg tents for about $40US I'm pretty sure. Just look up grow tents on ebay/amazon and there'll be heaps to choose from


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha ha LMFAO. love your work bro!
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick up little veg tents for about $40US I'm pretty sure. Just look up grow tents on ebay/amazon and there'll be heaps to choose from


But are they as tiny as the ones above lmao, sorry I'm in jackass mode today


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> But are they as tiny as the ones above lmao, sorry I'm in jackass mode today


Hmm probably just a little bigger lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

You could get a few micro cuts in there with some tiny ass bulbs . Maybe could hire some little elves to look after it all. 

^ yeah this is me, not on any sorts of drugs, just imagine if I had my normal dose of maryjane and her sisters. think I may be delirious


----------



## rob333 (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuckin WORD bro! Too many in this house hold too, I don't get a say in shit!
> 
> Did you get my PM bro? That should have bought a smile to your dial


were bouts in aus are you ?? do you wanna do a strain swap ??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You could get a few micro cuts in there with some tiny ass bulbs . Maybe could hire some little elves to look after it all.
> 
> ^ yeah this is me, not on any sorts of drugs, just imagine if I had my normal dose of maryjane and her sisters. think I may be delirious


Ha ha ha oh fuck I wish we lived closer man, we would be very close mates I reckon  love your humour, right up my alley!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 4, 2016)

rob333 said:


> were bouts in aus are you ?? do you wanna do a strain swap ??


In NSW buddy...happy to talk over PM if you want?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha oh fuck I wish we lived closer man, we would be very close mates I reckon  love your humour, right up my alley!!


Absolutely we would


----------



## rob333 (Nov 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> In NSW buddy...happy to talk over PM if you want?


ahh nice im in s.a ill send you a pm


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2016)

rob333 said:


> ahh nice im in s.a ill send you a pm


Sounds good buddy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey all, sorry for the lack of updates, been busy with work so havent had time to snap pics! My girls are in week 5 of flower so seeds are forming up nicely. Some phone pics to keep you happy for a bit lol.

Jack herer


Afghani


Shit female (identical to the male I kept and she is LOUD!)

And here's a (TK Cookies x Nightcap) x Blue lime pie knocked up with some shit pollen 

 and the male Shit



Edit - whoops, that shit female isnt the right pic lol. Please disregard


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2016)

He is a stud!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> He is a stud!


He sure is Mo, his smell has only gotten stronger too!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey all, sorry for the lack of updates, been busy with work so havent had time to snap pics! My girls are in week 5 of flower so seeds are forming up nicely. Some phone pics to keep you happy for a bit lol.
> 
> Jack herer
> View attachment 3836049
> ...


Tis a nice male sir. How far along are those gals


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tis a nice male sir. How far along are those gals


Thanks man, very happy with this lad!! They are just finishing up week 5 from flip so I'd guess another 4-5 weeks left!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 21, 2016)

You're gonna have lots of beans to pop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You're gonna have lots of beans to pop


Shit yeah mate, will be giving a lot of them away too


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah mate, will be giving a lot of them away too


Just make sure you keep enough for yourself bud lol. Everything is looking very nice. Is that the shit male from just a few weeks back?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking good bro!


----------



## higher self (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey all, sorry for the lack of updates, been busy with work so havent had time to snap pics! My girls are in week 5 of flower so seeds are forming up nicely. Some phone pics to keep you happy for a bit lol.
> 
> Jack herer
> View attachment 3836049
> ...


Looking great @eastcoastmo that male is a beast!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Just make sure you keep enough for yourself bud lol. Everything is looking very nice. Is that the shit male from just a few weeks back?


Oh hell yeah man, will definitely keep enough for myself!! Thanks mate! 
Yep, that is the Shit male from a few weeks back, the skunk #1 has blown his load already ha ha. Forgot to grab a pic of him, he looked very similar, just a little taller with tighter clusters of flowers!! 



bassman999 said:


> Looking good bro!


Thanks bro! Appreciate it  



higher self said:


> Looking great @eastcoastmo that male is a beast!


Thanks mate!! He sure is hey, I'll be drying and smoking him once he's finished blowing his load too  I'll also keep some pollen to dust some outdoory's and maybe Bx if it keeps!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2016)

What are the temps like down under?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What are the temps like down under?


Hey Mo, where I am, we're getting mid 30's (celcius) during the day and 12-15 celcius over night. Perfect time for growing outdoors so next full moon, I'll get some seeds going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2016)

We are about the same during the day but not there at night, we only hit mid 20's. Whens the move looking like?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We are about the same during the day but not there at night, we only hit mid 20's. Whens the move looking like?
> 
> View attachment 3837393
> View attachment 3837394


Seems to be good growing weather at least, patches of rain in between hot weather, my veges are going BONKERS! Corn is the best I've seen it here and my tomatoes area nearly 6 feet tall already ha ha ha. 
Move is looking like mid next year bro but still not confirmed. At this stage I'll do some small outdoory's but no indoor as of xmas!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought I should give you all some better and more accurate pics of the girls. Seems I totally stuffed up with the last lot ha ha. They are all preggers with skunk #1 and shit seeds! Here they are:

Afghani
 

Jack Herer (she's got very little frost compared to the last run, hope she's putting that energy into the beans!) 
 

Shit #5 (this girl absolutely reeks and her frost is wild!) 
 

Skunk #1 number 4 (this girl has that old skunk smell too, one rub against her and you stink to high heaven!) 
 

Nightcap x TK cookies x Blue lime pie (this cross was an accident so just wanted to see how she came out, now she's up the duff as well lol).
 

NC x TK cookies -short pheno (she smells of sweet fruit salad, loving her!) 


NC x TK cookies - tall pheno (smells like sweet mangoes and raspberries. Have to watch her offspring though, this girl threw a couple of balls at the start of flower, none since). 
 
@flowamasta if you want to take a look broski


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gonna have lots of nice new crosses, that smelly skunk sounds good.

Makes me wanna pop some of my shit


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have many seeds and no space to pop them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Gonna have lots of nice new crosses, that smelly skunk sounds good.
> 
> Makes me wanna pop some of my shit


Hell yeah mate, looking forward to them! If you can hold out till these are done, I'll send you some Shit and Skunk 1 crosses to compare with 



bassman999 said:


> I have many seeds and no space to pop them


Lol, I hear ya man, I'm in the same boat ha ha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah mate, looking forward to them! If you can hold out till these are done, I'll send you some Shit and Skunk 1 crosses to compare with
> 
> 
> Lol, I hear ya man, I'm in the same boat ha ha


I can hold out, because I am full up right now esp if the Psy Killers are girls
8 confirmed girls and three PK still not showing their tits


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking good mate. You're going to have a bunch of good beans to pop, that shit looks like the shit! Kudos


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I can hold out, because I am full up right now esp if the Psy Killers are girls
> 8 confirmed girls and three PK still not showing their tits


I can send you some seeds for future crosses if you like.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I thought I should give you all some better and more accurate pics of the girls. Seems I totally stuffed up with the last lot ha ha. They are all preggers with skunk #1 and shit seeds! Here they are:
> 
> Afghani
> View attachment 3840601
> ...


Beans!! I found a few yesterday too, Chernobyl squared


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I can hold out, because I am full up right now esp if the Psy Killers are girls
> 8 confirmed girls and three PK still not showing their tits


Sweet as man, happy to send you some to pop with the Shit you have!! great work with the female Psy Killers too!! 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good mate. You're going to have a bunch of good beans to pop, that shit looks like the shit! Kudos


Cheers my man, yeah there should be some fire in there for sure! Offer is always there if you want to try any mate!! 



bassman999 said:


> I can send you some seeds for future crosses if you like.


Sounds awesome man, happy to do a collab with you if you are ever keen!! 



Vnsmkr said:


> Beans!! I found a few yesterday too, Chernobyl squared


Beans, beans, the magical fruit, the more you eat, the more you toot  
Awesome mate, Chernobyl squared sounds dangerous LMAO


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 27, 2016)

How did it take me so long to find this junking thread?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2016)

You're all too kind ECM but I still have so many seeds I need to pop! I'll be good for awhile but thanks man.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as man, happy to send you some to pop with the Shit you have!! great work with the female Psy Killers too!!
> I mean I have 8 female combined (Dog, Tangie Purp Caddy etc...), but the 3 PK arent sexed yet, but still hoping


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I thought I should give you all some better and more accurate pics of the girls. Seems I totally stuffed up with the last lot ha ha. They are all preggers with skunk #1 and shit seeds! Here they are:
> 
> Afghani
> View attachment 3840601
> ...




That Skunk #1 would have my interest as well! Everything is looking lovely though. Will have some nice crosses to grow out for sure. I know I cant wait to start pollen chucking.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

Ahhh cool man, sorry got mixed up lol. I hope the last ones are female for you mate!! 



higher self said:


> That Skunk #1 would have my interest as well! Everything is looking lovely though. Will have some nice crosses to grow out for sure. I know I cant wait to start pollen chucking.


Yeah man, that skunk 1 has the smell I was looking for. I toned down the phosphorus in flower this time so I can get them over the line. They reek, but nowhere near what they would if I gave them more P lol. It's a pity I'm moving, I'd love to grow out some of these crosses straight away!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> How did it take me so long to find this junking thread?


lol, I like to live mysteriously mate  



thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're all too kind ECM but I still have so many seeds I need to pop! I'll be good for awhile but thanks man.


No probs man, offer is always there mate


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahhh cool man, sorry got mixed up lol. I hope the last ones are female for you mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, that skunk 1 has the smell I was looking for. I toned down the phosphorus in flower this time so I can get them over the line. They reek, but nowhere near what they would if I gave them more P lol. It's a pity I'm moving, I'd love to grow out some of these crosses straight away!


I feel you, your doing it right though by making seeds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

higher self said:


> I feel you, your doing it right though by making seeds.


Yeah I agree man, can always hide seeds and get em going after moving!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah hopefully at least one fem from the 3.
They should show soon I think being 6 or 7 weeks from seed
The Dogs are fem seeds, but they showed last week


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah hopefully at least one fem from the 3.
> They should show soon I think being 6 or 7 weeks from seed
> The Dogs are fem seeds, but they showed last week


I'll keep my fingers crossed mate!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 28, 2016)

Loving this thread @eastcoastmo , seeing lots of stuff I've got in the bank, planning on running Jack Herer and SSH in the not too distant future and got loads of the MNS strains from the auctions, people actually ridiculed me for buying 'Shit', LOL


bassman999 said:


> Yeah hopefully at least one fem from the 3.
> They should show soon I think being 6 or 7 weeks from seed
> The Dogs are fem seeds, but they showed last week


.........and lookin forward to seeing your PK's, I've got 6 PK x Livers ladies going into flower soon, it'll be interesting to compare em


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Loving this thread @eastcoastmo , seeing lots of stuff I've got in the bank, planning on running Jack Herer and SSH in the not too distant future and got loads of the MNS strains from the auctions, people actually ridiculed me for buying 'Shit', LOL
> 
> .........and lookin forward to seeing your PK's, I've got 6 PK x Livers ladies going into flower soon, it'll be interesting to compare em


Hey man, glad to have you in here! cheers for the mad compliment too  
The Jack was real nice hey, she has a hint of spice but mostly sweetish skunk. SSH is another one I want, been trying to win a pic of the month contest, have come second but not first, which gets a free pack of Mr Nice seeds! I did get a free pack of medi haze for coming second though! I've got their, shark shock, black widow, NL 5 x skunk and ortega too, got a lot of respect for Shanti and his work!! Nothing wrong with SHIT hey, got a nice frosty girl and a frosty stud!! 

Not sure which PK's you mean bro, I've got TK Cookie crosses? Have you got some purple kush crosses going? You got a journal bro?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I thought I should give you all some better and more accurate pics of the girls. Seems I totally stuffed up with the last lot ha ha. They are all preggers with skunk #1 and shit seeds! Here they are:
> 
> Afghani
> View attachment 3840601
> ...


all good man, be smoking some nice varieties during Xmas there, hoping some of mine will be ready by then too...maybe a few early chops ha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> all good man, be smoking some nice varieties during Xmas there, hoping some of mine will be ready by then too...maybe a few early chops ha


Hell yeah man, some good terps coming off these too, should go down well!! You might have to give one or two the chop mate, gotta have smoke!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, glad to have you in here! cheers for the mad compliment too
> The Jack was real nice hey, she has a hint of spice but mostly sweetish skunk. SSH is another one I want, been trying to win a pic of the month contest, have come second but not first, which gets a free pack of Mr Nice seeds! I did get a free pack of medi haze for coming second though! I've got their, shark shock, black widow, NL 5 x skunk and ortega too, got a lot of respect for Shanti and his work!! Nothing wrong with SHIT hey, got a nice frosty girl and a frosty stud!!
> 
> Not sure which PK's you mean bro, I've got TK Cookie crosses? Have you got some purple kush crosses going? You got a journal bro?


Sorry for the confusion bro, was referring to @bassman999 s PK's

Really looking forward to running the Jack herer again, ran it from cuttings years ago, hope I find a similar pheno, she was proper greasy


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Loving this thread @eastcoastmo , seeing lots of stuff I've got in the bank, planning on running Jack Herer and SSH in the not too distant future and got loads of the MNS strains from the auctions, people actually ridiculed me for buying 'Shit', LOL
> 
> .........and lookin forward to seeing your PK's, I've got 6 PK x Livers ladies going into flower soon, it'll be interesting to compare em


So far my PK arent looking like sativas, but still high hopes as they are the survivors of the feline attack and were the strongest ones....girls...girls....girls...that me hoping outloud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Sorry for the confusion bro, was referring to @bassman999 s PK's
> 
> Really looking forward to running the Jack herer again, ran it from cuttings years ago, hope I find a similar pheno, she was proper greasy


Ah ha, no sweat bro, makes more sense now  
Highly recommend the Jack hey, she has been a staple in many gardens for years, always knocks you for six too!!



bassman999 said:


> So far my PK arent looking like sativas, but still high hopes as they are the survivors of the feline attack and were the strongest ones....girls...girls....girls...that me hoping outloud


GIRLS...GIRLS...GIRLS...maybe if we all do it, it will happen!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ha, no sweat bro, makes more sense now
> Highly recommend the Jack hey, she has been a staple in many gardens for years, always knocks you for six too!!
> 
> *Did your Jack have a good smell/taste?*
> GIRLS...GIRLS...GIRLS...maybe if we all do it, it will happen!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


>


Hell yeah bro, smells of sweetish skunk but with a hint of hazey spice! Tastes really sweet on the inhale and flavour lingers for little while on the tongue


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah bro, smells of sweetish skunk but with a hint of hazey spice! Tastes really sweet on the inhale and flavour lingers for little while on the tongue


What breeder Jack you have?
My Sannies both phenos taste like shit.
Smells and tastes like chemicals. Really nasty, grown organically.
High is nice though, but cant smoke it without mixing it so I can stand it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What breeder Jack you have?
> My Sannies both phenos taste like shit.
> Smells and tastes like chemicals. Really nasty, grown organically.
> High is nice though, but cant smoke it without mixing it so I can stand it


sounds like you need to make a jungle mix with that Jack, mix it with something else, for good


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> sounds like you need to make a jungle mix with that Jack, mix it with something else, for good


Im smoking some now, mixed with Blue Dream and Clementine.
I rolled 4 that way in case I like the combo.
No bad so far, also the Jack doesnt burn well. 
Weirdest bud ever, yielded like crazy, but cant give it away lol with that horrible taste. It just got worse with cure too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im smoking some now, mixed with Blue Dream and Clementine.
> I rolled 4 that way in case I like the combo.
> No bad so far, also the Jack doesnt burn well.
> Weirdest bud ever, yielded like crazy, but cant give it away lol with that horrible taste. It just got worse with cure too


I was thinking weird too, must be in the genetics considering grown organically then even cured out tasting bad. Yeah I like to jungle mix all my stuff, great results like that


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was thinking weird too, must be in the genetics considering grown organically then even cured out tasting bad. Yeah I like to jungle mix all my stuff, great results like that


The high is pretty nice, but not as up as I like still clean high.
I was wondering if my organic diy mix was too strong or too much of something to cause it.
It smelled fruity in weeks 3-6 flowering, but then went away.
Mixing is cool, first started that as a teen when friends had weed and so did I, and we wanted a change we just put them together and rolled it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

The Jack was one of the frostiest Ive grown in my 6 yrs and 100+ strains.
leaves a fine dust all over when touching or breaking up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What breeder Jack you have?
> My Sannies both phenos taste like shit.
> Smells and tastes like chemicals. Really nasty, grown organically.
> High is nice though, but cant smoke it without mixing it so I can stand it


This is the original from Sensi mate. I've had them for over 10 years LOL. She smokes and tastes unreal hey! 



Vnsmkr said:


> sounds like you need to make a jungle mix with that Jack, mix it with something else, for good


Yep, this sounds like the only way forward lol. 



bassman999 said:


> Im smoking some now, mixed with Blue Dream and Clementine.
> I rolled 4 that way in case I like the combo.
> No bad so far, also the Jack doesnt burn well.
> Weirdest bud ever, yielded like crazy, but cant give it away lol with that horrible taste. It just got worse with cure too


Oh man, that sucks hey! I know there is a pheno that tastes like licorice but nothing that nasty for me!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

If I try her again Ill get the Sensi one then, taste is very important to me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If I try her again Ill get the Sensi one then, taste is very important to me


I agree man, taste is paramount for me too! I got some 'sluggo' (see pics back in this thread) that looked awesome, smelt great in flower but tasted like sour burnt rubber after a cure, needless to say I won't be growing the rest of those out lol. 
I'm happy to send you a pack of the Jack x skunk when it's done mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Taste didnt use to mean much to me, but once I got a flavor some few years back I gotta have it too, though I find even if there is a crap taste in the burn have you tried vaping it? Even Viet schwagg tastes decent in vape. And if still tastes shat mix that bitch into some coco oil or butter


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree man, taste is paramount for me too! I got some 'sluggo' (see pics back in this thread) that looked awesome, smelt great in flower but tasted like sour burnt rubber after a cure, needless to say I won't be growing the rest of those out lol.
> I'm happy to send you a pack of the Jack x skunk when it's done mate


So disappointing to watch her grow flower her and cure then find out it tastes like a toilet.
Some of those beans would be awesome!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Taste didnt use to mean much to me, but once I got a flavor some few years back I gotta have it too, though I find even if there is a crap taste in the burn have you tried vaping it? Even Viet schwagg tastes decent in vape. And if still tastes shat mix that bitch into some coco oil or butter


Same here as a youngster I never noticed or didnt care, but now that I grow I cant settle for yucky.
I need a new vape, as mine has a taste that covers all strains and all the same now.
Pax design is bad, and weed on bottom and resin gets all through machine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Same here as a youngster I never noticed or didnt care, but now that I grow I cant settle for yucky.
> I need a new vape, as mine has a taste that covers all strains and all the same now.
> Pax design is bad, and weed on bottom and resin gets all through machine


Get you a desktop. SSV from 7th floor is a good choice and not too pensive 225~


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Taste didnt use to mean much to me, but once I got a flavor some few years back I gotta have it too, though I find even if there is a crap taste in the burn have you tried vaping it? Even Viet schwagg tastes decent in vape. And if still tastes shat mix that bitch into some coco oil or butter


Yeah same here man, but we only used to get skunk and skunk hybrids so they all tasted fairly similar! As soon as i tasted blueberry back in the early 90's I was sold on flavour!! 



bassman999 said:


> So disappointing to watch her grow flower her and cure then find out it tastes like a toilet.
> Some of those beans would be awesome!


It sure is man, I was stoked with how my sluggo grew and first smell after a week I thought someone had pissed on them and then spilt rubber on it, so disappointing! I feel ya man and no probs, happy to send you a pack, just remind me in here when I say they are ready, so I don't forget


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Get you a desktop. SSV from 7th floor is a good choice and not too pensive 225~


Thats like $5k to me lol
Still need new dryer, new tent, more cobs, x-mas lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah same here man, but we only used to get skunk and skunk hybrids so they all tasted fairly similar! As soon as i tasted blueberry back in the early 90's I was sold on flavour!!
> 
> I just remember back then some tasted bad, and others were not bad, but nothing stands out really.
> We used to say green bud and bammer. Good weed and bad basically
> ...


I cant believe I still have some of that Jack left after 7-8 months, but nobody including me wanted to smoke it especially as it cures..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats like $5k to me lol
> Still need new dryer, new tent, more cobs, x-mas lol


I feel ya buddy, 10 bucks is like the bees knees at the moment. other day my wife goes, its christmas in a few weeks. I replied, who gives a fuck. Which I really dont as I dont believe in bullshit christmas, but yeah its nice to grab the kids 1 or 2 things just to grab them sometimes. Necessities at the moment only if even them


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I feel ya buddy, 10 bucks is like the bees knees at the moment. other day my wife goes, its christmas in a few weeks. I replied, who gives a fuck. Which I really dont as I dont believe in bullshit christmas, but yeah its nice to grab the kids 1 or 2 things just to grab them sometimes. Necessities at the moment only if even them


I told my daughter 2 days ago same thing that xmas isnt shit to me.
The wife is going to have me charging all kinds of crap I bet though instead of buying important. shit. Im not religious, but I know xmas isnt about 1000 presents and spoiling kids and making them think Santa is the reason for the holiday.
I cant wait till after New Yrs is over and get back to normalcy, oh and I dont believe in resolutions either.
Everyone knows what they need to do, so no need to lie to yourself while drunk and give up your new endeavor in 2 weeks.
Bassman is ranting again....

Sorry not trying to offend anyone as my beliefs are my own and I respect others views and choices


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I told my daughter 2 days ago same thing that xmas isnt shit to me.
> The wife is going to have me charging all kinds of crap I bet though instead of buying important. shit. Im not religious, but I know xmas isnt about 1000 presents and spoiling kids and making them think Santa is the reason for the holiday.
> I cant wait till after New Yrs is over and get back to normalcy, oh and I dont believe in resolutions either.
> Everyone knows what they need to do, so no need to lie to yourself while drunk and give up your new endeavor in 2 weeks.
> ...


lmao hell I agree with you!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I cant believe I still have some of that Jack left after 7-8 months, but nobody including me wanted to smoke it especially as it cures..


Yeah that's harsh hey  



bassman999 said:


> I told my daughter 2 days ago same thing that xmas isnt shit to me.
> The wife is going to have me charging all kinds of crap I bet though instead of buying important. shit. Im not religious, but I know xmas isnt about 1000 presents and spoiling kids and making them think Santa is the reason for the holiday.
> I cant wait till after New Yrs is over and get back to normalcy, oh and I dont believe in resolutions either.
> Everyone knows what they need to do, so no need to lie to yourself while drunk and give up your new endeavor in 2 weeks.
> ...





Vnsmkr said:


> lmao hell I agree with you!


No qualms in here brother, we all respect each other's views and choices! I tend to lean with you, I give my kids 1 present for xmas and it's something I make them work for all year, they have more respect for it that way!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's harsh hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had it down as well as you do with your kids.
Afraid the younger is spoiled.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

My kids dont get shit and they dont really ask for it though the more and more youtube they watch they will start questioning me. My mother in law buys them treats to eat and I used to buy them a shirt or two and maybe a dress when I was travelling but thats been a while; wife picks them up school supplies and they get pumped when they get colors. They never have gotten birthday gifts. Only time they get a few things is during Tet and that's because everyone is handing shit out to everyone. This is not your typical American family by any means. Fuck all that holiday shit these days, its all about how much a company can sell, its fucking sick (easter sell, christmas sell, thanksgiving sell, fuckwit day sell, knock up your girlfriend day sell). LMAO you get the picture


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wish I had it down as well as you do with your kids.
> Afraid the younger is spoiled.


Ah it's not easy man, my wife and my family spoil my kids too much, I've had to put my foot down a bit lately. My girls know what it takes to earn things, that's my gift ha ha. 



Vnsmkr said:


> My kids dont get shit and they dont really ask for it though the more and more youtube they watch they will start questioning me. My mother in law buys them treats to eat and I used to buy them a shirt or two and maybe a dress when I was travelling but thats been a while; wife picks them up school supplies and they get pumped when they get colors. They never have gotten birthday gifts. Only time they get a few things is during Tet and that's because everyone is handing shit out to everyone. This is not your typical American family by any means. Fuck all that holiday shit these days, its all about how much a company can sell, its fucking sick (easter sell, christmas sell, thanksgiving sell, fuckwit day sell, knock up your girlfriend day sell). LMAO you get the picture


That's actually a good way to be man!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My kids dont get shit and they dont really ask for it though the more and more youtube they watch they will start questioning me. My mother in law buys them treats to eat and I used to buy them a shirt or two and maybe a dress when I was travelling but thats been a while; wife picks them up school supplies and they get pumped when they get colors. They never have gotten birthday gifts. Only time they get a few things is during Tet and that's because everyone is handing shit out to everyone. This is not your typical American family by any means. Fuck all that holiday shit these days, its all about how much a company can sell, its fucking sick (easter sell, christmas sell, thanksgiving sell, fuckwit day sell, knock up your girlfriend day sell). LMAO you get the picture


I usually buy something during that time as its the ony time I can afford to replace a tv or washer etc..but this yr nothing.
Too bad all thsee sales dont support local jobs or the economy.


eastcoastmo said:


> Ah it's not easy man, my wife and my family spoil my kids too much, I've had to put my foot down a bit lately. My girls know what it takes to earn things, that's my gift ha ha.


My mom tried to make up for letting our stepdad beat and molest my brother and I for a decade by overdoing xmas and then did it with my kids. Just a bunch of $store garbage, but 100s of gifts. She steals money from the family any way she can the twat.
I cut that bitch outta my life though, but the damage is done.


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My kids dont get shit and they dont really ask for it though the more and more youtube they watch they will start questioning me. My mother in law buys them treats to eat and I used to buy them a shirt or two and maybe a dress when I was travelling but thats been a while; wife picks them up school supplies and they get pumped when they get colors. They never have gotten birthday gifts. Only time they get a few things is during Tet and that's because everyone is handing shit out to everyone. This is not your typical American family by any means. Fuck all that holiday shit these days, its all about how much a company can sell, its fucking sick (easter sell, christmas sell, thanksgiving sell, fuckwit day sell, knock up your girlfriend day sell). LMAO you get the picture


Same for me never celebrated a holiday ever & no birthdays either.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I usually buy something during that time as its the ony time I can afford to replace a tv or washer etc..but this yr nothing.
> Too bad all thsee sales dont support local jobs or the economy.
> 
> My mom tried to make up for letting our stepdad beat and molest my brother and I for a decade by overdoing xmas and then did it with my kids. Just a bunch of $store garbage, but 100s of gifts. She steals money from the family any way she can the twat.
> I cut that bitch outta my life though, but the damage is done.


Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear that hey! I hope you and your brother aren't too affected by it all? Sounds like you did the right thing by cutting your mum out of the picture!


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2016)

I love the Jack as well though I have only grown crosses made with it. The last one I grew out was Jack O'Nesia from Karma, its fire but had that catpiss smell when cured too long. More than likely from the Amnesia cut in it im sure. 

What are yall disliking about the flavors from the Jack?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear that hey! I hope you and your brother aren't too affected by it all? Sounds like you did the right thing by cutting your mum out of the picture!


It fucked us both up pretty bad to be honest.
Ruined my ability to trust, rage against the world.
My aggressive nature comes from this, but I hate hurting ppl like I said. Its a constant internal fight. but anyone that hits women or rapes them or especially ones who molest kids Ill beat the shit outta them or kill them without thinking twice.

Always assumed my mom didnt know, but the reality is she just didnt care. She didnt want to be bothered with us and was glad not to have to deal with us anymore.
She got me addicted to drugs at 10 yrs old FFS


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

higher self said:


> I love the Jack as well though I have only grown crosses made with it. The last one I grew out was Jack O'Nesia from Karma, its fire but had that catpiss smell when cured too long. More than likely from the Amnesia cut in it im sure.
> 
> What are yall disliking about the flavors from the Jack?


The Jack I grew tastes like crap, ashes or wet cigarette, acrid, and like rust or chemicals...complete crap.
Worst weed Ive ever had, but nice high
Moldy weed tastes better


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> It fucked us both up pretty bad to be honest.
> Ruined my ability to trust, rage against the world.
> My aggressive nature comes from this, but I hate hurting ppl like I said. Its a constant internal fight. but anyone that hits women or rapes them or especially ones who molest kids Ill beat the shit outta them or kill them without thinking twice.
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell bro, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that hey. I am of the same opinion, anyone who touches a female or child, I'm more than happy to knock off, they are parasites and don't deserve to walk this earth! 
While ever you keep wanting to be a better person, you are on the right track. It's your choice how that is portrayed to people around you. It's ok to be angry sometimes, it's what you do with the anger that makes you who you are. Never give up bro, you are fighting a massive fight every day!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuckin hell bro, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that hey. I am of the same opinion, anyone who touches a female or child, I'm more than happy to knock off, they are parasites and don't deserve to walk this earth!
> While ever you keep wanting to be a better person, you are on the right track. It's your choice how that is portrayed to people around you. It's ok to be angry sometimes, it's what you do with the anger that makes you who you are. Never give up bro, you are fighting a massive fight every day!


My fight lately is with depression. Stuck in bed and everyone annoyed with me not being ale to do things I need to and having to take on my share of the work.

I think my postings are becoming morbid lol.
Going to try to post positive stuff and not be a bummer to others.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My fight lately is with depression. Stuck in bed and everyone annoyed with me not being ale to do things I need to and having to take on my share of the work.
> 
> I think my postings are becoming morbid lol.
> Going to try to post positive stuff and not be a bummer to others.


You're arent bumming anyone out bro, simply venting that off in my opinion. Thats healthy, whats not healthy is not talking about shit ever......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My fight lately is with depression. Stuck in bed and everyone annoyed with me not being ale to do things I need to and having to take on my share of the work.
> 
> I think my postings are becoming morbid lol.
> Going to try to post positive stuff and not be a bummer to others.


I have a similar feeling as of late and though its no comparison to being down like you are with your back, depression is a motherfucker, I dont care who you are. My deal is my wife has been working, but being an expat here I cant find anyone here to put me to work earning money so I feel pretty fucking inept. I feel like everyone is annoyed with me too, maybe not, but thats what I feel. I was raised seeing the man of the house take care of everything so not being able to do that...fucking sucks to say the least. Anyway bro, dont not talk about it, thats fucks things up even more believe me. Hope things get better for you


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a similar feeling as of late and though its no comparison to being down like you are with your back, depression is a motherfucker, I dont care who you are. My deal is my wife has been working, but being an expat here I cant find anyone here to put me to work earning money so I feel pretty fucking inept. I feel like everyone is annoyed with me too, maybe not, but thats what I feel. I was raised seeing the man of the house take care of everything so not being able to do that...fucking sucks to say the least. Anyway bro, dont not talk about it, thats fucks things up even more believe me. Hope things get better for you


Normally I would use just the gym as my anti-depressant.

Anyway I have vented enough and I think Ill be on track again for a while


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My fight lately is with depression. Stuck in bed and everyone annoyed with me not being ale to do things I need to and having to take on my share of the work.
> 
> I think my postings are becoming morbid lol.
> Going to try to post positive stuff and not be a bummer to others.


Don't even think that bro, you aren't a downer at all hey! I think we've got a pretty cool little group on here that can chew the fat and voice opinions without anyone getting upset. I'm so sorry you had to and continue to experience what happened to you. Please know that you have a sympathetic ear here mate!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey mo can't believe I just found your thread haha, it's been a very enjoyable and informative read so far keep up the good work man !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hey mo can't believe I just found your thread haha, it's been a very enjoyable and informative read so far keep up the good work man !


Hey man!! Welcome, I'm glad to have you in here. Stick around mate, we'll keep it interesting!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Mo!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice start to the week found this in the letterbox this morning


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Nice start to the week found this in the letterbox this morning


Nice seeing new seeds in the mail box!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

Sure is, a whole lot better than the other letters I usually find in there.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Sure is, a whole lot better than the other letters I usually find in there.


Yeah some mail isnt fun to get.
I really hate getting jury duty shit!
Not sure why they would want ME on a jury panel??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Nice start to the week found this in the letterbox this morning


So glad they arrived safe mate, enjoy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So glad they arrived safe mate, enjoy


Looks like you send seeds better than most banks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like you send seeds better than most banks!


Hahaha it sure looks that way hey


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha it sure looks that way hey


Worst I ever experienced was Female Seeds
They write seeds on the envelope and the price dude!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hahaha it sure looks that way hey


You can see we took a lesson from your book!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

Not one damaged seed so I can vouch for this packaging, great looking seeds aswell.
Wasnt going to run any more plants this season but I'm definitely having second thoughts now .
Thanks again @eastcoastmo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Worst I ever experienced was Female Seeds
> They write seeds on the envelope and the price dude!


Oh wow, that's just fucked up! What idiots! 



Vnsmkr said:


> You can see we took a lesson from your book!


I did see that bro, glad I could be of service  they work damb well too amd can go normal air mail due to the thickness!!



OzCocoLoco said:


> Not one damaged seed so I can vouch for this packaging, great looking seeds aswell.
> Wasnt going to run any more plants this season but I'm definitely having second thoughts now .
> Thanks again @eastcoastmo


That's great man, sounds like everyone's been happy with the method! Go hard son, get those beans popped ha ha.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

That's great man, sounds like everyone's been happy with the method! Go hard son, get those beans popped ha ha.[/QUOTE]

Alright you've talked me into it haha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> That's great man, sounds like everyone's been happy with the method! Go hard son, get those beans popped ha ha.


Alright you've talked me into it haha[/QUOTE]
Ha ha ha good man


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2016)

I've got a really nice Rare Dankness Night terror OG that I'd like to pollinate what would be a good one of your crosses to get a male to cross to it ?
I'm thinking your Blue Shark wouldn't be a bad one?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've got a really nice Rare Dankness Night terror OG that I'd like to pollinate what would be a good one of your crosses to get a male to cross to it ?
> I'm thinking your Blue Shark wouldn't be a bad one? View attachment 3845879


Oooh mate, she's pretty sexy!! Yeah I'd go for either the blue shark or even the freebie blue shiva x blue shark, both would be great contenders for straight up dank!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2016)

Quick update, as soon as I can sort out my computer, I'll have some pics! 
The girls are getting frosty and the beans are starting to fatten nicely. The smells coming off them are incredible. The two skunk females (one Shit, one skunk 1) are the strongest so far and the afghani is close behind. The real surprise is the frost and ripe mango smell on the TK cookies x Nightcap, I could nearly eat it raw it smells that good lol. The (TK Cookies x Nightcap) x sinmint cookies is doing well too, only a slight smell but lots of frost, i think the cross to the skunk should help it out in the smell department! 
So yeah, will get some pics up soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol, gonna become your official tester. You have the best crosses!

Speaking of that Land & Heir is looking for people to test some of his stuff if interested easty. I asked him to send Chernobyl x Purgatory and Chernobyl x Buddhas Sister. He had 5 or 6 I think to test. Also Afgan King will be testing some more pretty soon, Telekinetic Genetics, dude has some fukn killer crosses in there, you should get in on that.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol, gonna become your official tester. You have the best crosses!
> 
> Speaking of that Land & Heir is looking for people to test some of his stuff if interested easty. I asked him to send Chernobyl x Purgatory and Chernobyl x Buddhas Sister. He had 5 or 6 I think to test. Also Afgan King will be testing some more pretty soon, Telekinetic Genetics, dude has some fukn killer crosses in there, you should get in on that.


Lol, I'd be honoured mate! Once they're done, I'll let you have first choice  

Man, I'd really love to be testing but my grow gets shut down at xmas, until we move states. They sound like great testers though! I do have some outdoory's going though. Mainly want some F2's of the Highgrade Big Blue (NL #5 x Blueberry) from years ago but decided to also add in some tahoe og kush, hso bubba kush and G13 Blue og. Had some SSDD too but I think the snails got them! If I get a nice boy big blue he'll hit them all


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Quick update, as soon as I can sort out my computer, I'll have some pics!
> The girls are getting frosty and the beans are starting to fatten nicely. The smells coming off them are incredible. The two skunk females (one Shit, one skunk 1) are the strongest so far and the afghani is close behind. The real surprise is the frost and ripe mango smell on the TK cookies x Nightcap, I could nearly eat it raw it smells that good lol. The (TK Cookies x Nightcap) x sinmint cookies is doing well too, only a slight smell but lots of frost, i think the cross to the skunk should help it out in the smell department!
> So yeah, will get some pics up soon


Stinky stuff in da house!
I have another small tent coming so I can run more strains. I have a 2x4 with 1 plants right now and they are basically stacked on each other lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Stinky stuff in da house!
> I have another small tent coming so I can run more strains. I have a 2x4 with 1 plants right now and they are basically stacked on each other lol


Sick dude! I'll have to live vicariously through you guys for big grows, I'd love to grow more but wouldnt know what to do with it lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude! I'll have to live vicariously through you guys for big grows, I'd love to grow more but wouldnt know what to do with it lol.


Not a big grow with (2) 24"x48"x60" tall tents or 61x122x152cm
I have 11 plants to figure out how to fit.
IKD WTF I was thinking buy 6 clones when I had 5 from seed going.
The Dogs are outta control all of a sudden and the 2 of them could fill a tent right now if I flip today.
Ill need more lights too so cob shopping now with ZERO budget.
Maybe I should save myself some money and give some plants away lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not a big grow with (2) 24"x48"x60" tall tents or 61x122x152cm
> I have 11 plants to figure out how to fit.
> IKD WTF I was thinking buy 6 clones when I had 5 from seed going.
> The Dogs are outta control all of a sudden and the 2 of them could fill a tent right now if I flip today.
> ...


Ha ha holy fuck dude, what a situation to be in....you should pop more beans  
Nah just messin with ya, you may have to give some away hey!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not a big grow with (2) 24"x48"x60" tall tents or 61x122x152cm
> I have 11 plants to figure out how to fit.
> IKD WTF I was thinking buy 6 clones when I had 5 from seed going.
> The Dogs are outta control all of a sudden and the 2 of them could fill a tent right now if I flip today.
> ...


lmao zero budget, what you thinking. hell I got zero money, so I do zero shopping lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 14, 2016)

@eastcoastmo I'm putting you to task brother , I want BLUEBERRY SKUNK


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha holy fuck dude, what a situation to be in....you should pop more beans
> Nah just messin with ya, you may have to give some away hey!


Damn clones cost me $100 so hard to let go.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao zero budget, what you thinking. hell I got zero money, so I do zero shopping lol


Dumb fucks dame me credit cards


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao zero budget, what you thinking. hell I got zero money, so I do zero shopping lol


Ain't that the truth @Vnsmkr i'm in the same boat with ya brother.The window shopping gets old real quick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Dumb fucks dame me credit cards


Brother I watched my parents crash themselves with those plastic fucks, don't do anything with them you can't pull yourself easily out of. Ive never had a credit card, only small limit shits. If I cant pay with money in my bank acct or cash, both which happen to be be dry at the moment, I dont buy it. Yeah, sometimes it really fukn sucks especially when its a need not a want, but I feel fortunate to still have a roof over head. If I hadnt of been travelling for more than 10 years to some of the "dooziest" countries on this Earth seeing people seriously suffer I may have a different thought process, but people like us are fortunate with what we do have. That goes for me, and you, & @tommarijuana as well. I know it sucks, better believe I know it sucks, but theres some who have it much worse, Ive seen them brother. Keep your heads up!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Brother I watched my parents crash themselves with those plastic fucks, don't do anything with them you can't pull yourself easily out of. Ive never had a credit card, only small limit shits. If I cant pay with money in my bank acct or cash, both which happen to be be dry at the moment, I dont buy it. Yeah, sometimes it really fukn sucks especially when its a need not a want, but I feel fortunate to still have a roof over head. If I hadnt of been travelling for more than 10 years to some of the "dooziest" countries on this Earth seeing people seriously suffer I may have a different thought process, but people like us are fortunate with what we do have. That goes for me, and you, & @tommarijuana as well. I know it sucks, better believe I know it sucks, but theres some who have it much worse, Ive seen them brother. Keep your heads up!


Tires washer car repairs you name it. Cant do without a car or washer etc...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @eastcoastmo I'm putting you to task brother , I want BLUEBERRY SKUNK


I've already done some blueberry skunk brother but only have about 15 seeds left, gave the rest away last year lol. I would like to refine her with this new skunk though! 



bassman999 said:


> Damn clones cost me $100 so hard to let go.


Oh shit man, yeah I'd find it hard to part with them too. You don't know anyone to buy them off you?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've already done some blueberry skunk brother but only have about 15 seeds left, gave the rest away last year lol. I would like to refine her with this new skunk though!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit man, yeah I'd find it hard to part with them too. You don't know anyone to buy them off you?


I dont really know anyone doing indoor, and outdoor season is way off


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont really know anyone doing indoor, and outdoor season is way off


No good man! If it were me, I'd stick them in a tub under a 2 bulb t5 aquarium light in veg and keep trimming them. Then when you're ready for them, take a clone of each and grow them out. At least that way they arent wasted


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've already done some blueberry skunk brother but only have about 15 seeds left, gave the rest away last year lol. I would like to refine her with this new skunk though!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit man, yeah I'd find it hard to part with them too. You don't know anyone to buy them off you?


Well let me know brother , I'll have you something special I like to call "The Revelator" a few tokes and it'll reveal the secrets of all life's guestions lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> No good man! If it were me, I'd stick them in a tub under a 2 bulb t5 aquarium light in veg and keep trimming them. Then when you're ready for them, take a clone of each and grow them out. At least that way they arent wasted


I could push about 200 cobs watts per 2x4 tent that way. under powered though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well let me know brother , I'll have you something special I like to call "The Revelator" a few tokes and it'll reveal the secrets of all life's guestions lmao


Ha ha awesome brother, sounds wicked LMAO


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I could push about 200 cobs watts per 2x4 tent that way. under powered though


Anything just to keep them alive until you need them bro!


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not a big grow with (2) 24"x48"x60" tall tents or 61x122x152cm
> I have 11 plants to figure out how to fit.
> IKD WTF I was thinking buy 6 clones when I had 5 from seed going.
> The Dogs are outta control all of a sudden and the 2 of them could fill a tent right now if I flip today.
> ...


You could keep one tent veg and one grow. Put the clone mothers all in one on perpetual veg. I have a pretty small space, and keeping a separate area to keep trimmed up clone donors makes life easier. You lose out on yield this run, but you will be able to cycle plants through your flower tent faster moving forward. And it is free for now, cheap to add a dedicated veg light and move your cobs to the flower tent when you can.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 14, 2016)

Easty, glad to hear project skunk is progressing well. Looking forward to seeing the next generation when you get moved.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Easty, glad to hear project skunk is progressing well. Looking forward to seeing the next generation when you get moved.


Thanks my man, I'm hanging to move now so I can grow them out! It's going to take a lot of patience!!


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey all, time for a new journal with some new beans. I'll be testing 4 strains plus a few others. Details of the grow follows:
> 
> Strains:
> Blue Kimbo - Bigworm
> ...


I didnt read the full thread but was curious to know what was your final weight dry. I did see page 11 or 12 pics of buds. Looked great!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> I didnt read the full thread but was curious to know what was your final weight dry. I did see page 11 or 12 pics of buds. Looked great!


Thanks mate, I appreciate the kind words! 
Final weight was just over 120g so about 0.6g per watt. In hindsight I should've vegged for longer but hey, I got some top quality meds out of it anyway!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Just chucked some of your Blue Sharks in to soak been so busy but I'll squeeze in some time for them somehow haha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just chucked some of your Blue Sharks in to soak been so busy but I'll squeeze in some time for them somehow haha


Awesome bro, you'll love it hey, such good smoke!! 

Update on the skunk project..all plants were taken down today with ripe seeds so a few weeks time I will have some available!!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

Whats your opinion of the white shark compared to the white widow and white rhino ? I used to run a really nice rhino cut but I haven't been super impressed with the widow that I've sampled


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Whats your opinion of the white shark compared to the white widow and white rhino ? I used to run a really nice rhino cut but I haven't been super impressed with the widow that I've sampled


The white shark has that punch from the skunk but is still pretty uplifting, I found the flavour to be nicer than the widow too. I used all 3 in blueberry crosses and while they all have their own qualities, the shark outshone them all. The Rhino (Medicine Man) is what I used in the Nightcap and the widow was just to the blueberry. Some more pics for you  

Blue shark:
 

2 different phenos of blueberry x black widow (white widow)


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> The white shark has that punch from the skunk but is still pretty uplifting, I found the flavour to be nicer than the widow too. I used all 3 in blueberry crosses and while they all have their own qualities, the shark outshone them all. The Rhino (Medicine Man) is what I used in the Nightcap and the widow was just to the blueberry. Some more pics for you
> 
> Blue shark:
> View attachment 3854754
> ...


I love when you see a picture of some straight fire dank and you already have the beans in the fridge waiting. I'm amazed with all the blue shark pics. Very nice job with that cross. Absolutely killing it!!! Hope all is going well with the move brotherman!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I love when you see a picture of some straight fire dank and you already have the beans in the fridge waiting. I'm amazed with all the blue shark pics. Very nice job with that cross. Absolutely killing it!!! Hope all is going well with the move brotherman!


I agree bro and cheers for the mad compliment hey! Gets me a little excited and I'm glad to hear you are too! You'll enjoy her and the blue shiva x blue shark will be bomb too 
This was the Blue shiva mum, put her with the blue shark dad and we have magic!!





As for the move man, my transfer hasnt come through yet, probably wont until mid Jan, so a move in June is more likely at this stage. I've got some outdoor girls going that I'm going to get some seeds from before I pack up, other than that the indoor box is getting packed up at christmas as its too hot to grow here in summer!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree bro and cheers for the mad compliment hey! Gets me a little excited and I'm glad to hear you are too! You'll enjoy her and the blue shiva x blue shark will be bomb too
> This was the Blue shiva mum, put her with the blue shark dad and we have magic!!
> 
> View attachment 3854759
> ...


Yeah I'll say that's for sure! I need to clone you so I can have your knowledge at all times lmao.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I'll say that's for sure! I need to clone you so I can have your knowledge at all times lmao.


Ha ha LOL, my boss says the same thing!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome bro, you'll love it hey, such good smoke!!
> 
> Update on the skunk project..all plants were taken down today with ripe seeds so a few weeks time I will have some available!!


Awesome bro! I know gonna be some fire!!


eastcoastmo said:


> The white shark has that punch from the skunk but is still pretty uplifting, I found the flavour to be nicer than the widow too. I used all 3 in blueberry crosses and while they all have their own qualities, the shark outshone them all. The Rhino (Medicine Man) is what I used in the Nightcap and the widow was just to the blueberry. Some more pics for you
> 
> Blue shark:
> View attachment 3854754
> ...


Those look sweet, and when I pop mine Im in for a treat!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Awesome bro! I know gonna be some fire!!
> Those look sweet, and when I pop mine Im in for a treat!


Hell yeah man, I have no doubt there will be fire in dem beans!! You'll love the blueberry crosses too mate!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah man, I have no doubt there will be fire in dem beans!! You'll love the blueberry crosses too mate!!


I didnt think Blue Dream was strong, but my 7 month old cured ones say a different story.
I found a jar in the closet last week with a few grams in it dated from late April

So I know Blue crosses can kick


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt think Blue Dream was strong, but my 7 month old cured ones say a different story.
> I found a jar in the closet last week with a few grams in it dated from late April
> 
> So I know Blue crosses can kick


I always found blue dream more on the hazey sativa side hey, more of an uplifting stone as opposed to a couch lock like the blueberry. I'm glad to hear you found a nice little stash too mate, that would be killer! 
I've still got a bit of the blue kimbo left which is pushing 4 months since chop, she is only getting better too!! Found a few dark beans in the buds too so thinking of popping them for my outdoor adventure!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I always found blue dream more on the hazey sativa side hey, more of an uplifting stone as opposed to a couch lock like the blueberry. I'm glad to hear you found a nice little stash too mate, that would be killer!
> I've still got a bit of the blue kimbo left which is pushing 4 months since chop, she is only getting better too!! Found a few dark beans in the buds too so thinking of popping them for my outdoor adventure!!


For the most part my BD cuts always are indica dom feeling.

I sometimes put jars away so it doesnt get smoked all at once and then forget.
Glad I found it before it got brown


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I always found blue dream more on the hazey sativa side hey, more of an uplifting stone as opposed to a couch lock like the blueberry. I'm glad to hear you found a nice little stash too mate, that would be killer!
> I've still got a bit of the blue kimbo left which is pushing 4 months since chop, she is only getting better too!! Found a few dark beans in the buds too so thinking of popping them for my outdoor adventure!!


What's the make up of the kimbo ? Is it from exotic genetics ?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Damn clones cost me $100 so hard to let go.


here its todays list of clones for sale at Kind Heart Collective,, a dispensary near me here in Oregon,, Rec Legal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> For the most part my BD cuts always are indica dom feeling.
> 
> I sometimes put jars away so it doesnt get smoked all at once and then forget.
> Glad I found it before it got brown


Yeah sweet, I'd be happy with an indica cut of it for sure! 
How good is it when you come across some mad dank a few months down the track? Like opening a bottle of Grange Hermitage from 1970 ha ha. Ah just realised, you wouldnt know what Grange is...it's a red wine worth a lot of money  



OzCocoLoco said:


> What's the make up of the kimbo ? Is it from exotic genetics ?


The Kimbo is Kimbo Kush from Exotic so it's got blackberry kush and starfighter f2 in it. It was crossed to Bigworms Blue moonshine x purple northern lights. Straight fire if you can ever get it again hey!! 



Tim Fox said:


> here its todays list of clones for sale at Kind Heart Collective,, a dispensary near me here in Oregon,, Rec LegalView attachment 3855120


That's a nice little list there, a few I would hit for sure!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah I remember when I found my Rascal OG after close to a yr.
That stuff lasts in a jar forever somehow...so damn dank! Might be the best tasting weed ever, and I pefer fruity strains usually.
Yielded crappy though


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've got a really nice Rare Dankness Night terror OG that I'd like to pollinate what would be a good one of your crosses to get a male to cross to it ?
> I'm thinking your Blue Shark wouldn't be a bad one? View attachment 3845879


looks good man, hows that night terror going now? did you pollinate her?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree bro and cheers for the mad compliment hey! Gets me a little excited and I'm glad to hear you are too! You'll enjoy her and the blue shiva x blue shark will be bomb too
> This was the Blue shiva mum, put her with the blue shark dad and we have magic!!
> 
> View attachment 3854759
> ...


gawd man havnt heard the shiva mentioned for a long time! there were some great pheno's amongst them, i never grew it but had a friend who did, shown me some classics that guy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I remember when I found my Rascal OG after close to a yr.
> That stuff lasts in a jar forever somehow...so damn dank! Might be the best tasting weed ever, and I pefer fruity strains usually.
> Yielded crappy though


Sounds bloody wicked mate! You should get it again and hit it with some blueberry pollen lol. Best of both worlds!! 



greencropper said:


> gawd man havnt heard the shiva mentioned for a long time! there were some great pheno's amongst them, i never grew it but had a friend who did, shown me some classics that guy!


Hell yeah brother, loved the shiva skunk so had to hit her with my blueberry stud...the rest is history! Going to F2 the ones I have left, I know there's more hidden gems in there to be found!! True classic DANK!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds bloody wicked mate! You should get it again and hit it with some blueberry pollen lol. Best of both worlds!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah brother, loved the shiva skunk so had to hit her with my blueberry stud...the rest is history! Going to F2 the ones I have left, I know there's more hidden gems in there to be found!! True classic DANK!!


I got it as a clone on Craigslist. That guy had really great genetics but he disappeared.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I got it as a clone on Craigslist. That guy had really great genetics but he disappeared.


Always the way hey! Bugger dude!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Always the way hey! Bugger dude!


Ah its cool so many strains to try, it will come around again somewhere possibly. There isnt any one best strain.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ah its cool so many strains to try, it will come around again somewhere possibly. There isnt any one best strain.


Yeah spot on bro, always something better round the corner....like some dank skunk cross etc LMFAO


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Dec 16, 2016)

Question off the topic. Has anyone ever weaved their plants into a scrog during week 5 of flower and forward? i saw my friend screen all his flowers on a scrog like a carpet. doesnt seem good for the the flowers or manybe he wants to see a ton of little tops raise up. any opinions?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> Question off the topic. Has anyone ever weaved their plants into a scrog during week 5 of flower and forward? i saw my friend screen all his flowers on a scrog like a carpet. doesnt seem good for the the flowers or manybe he wants to see a ton of little tops raise up. any opinions?


Nah man, I've only ever done it during first few weeks until the buds set, after that it's just a tuck until they stop stretching. Never seen anyone do it that far into flower but I dont see it hurting as it just opens up the plant so all heads get light. I'd be more worried about snapping main heads off!


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah man, I've only ever done it during first few weeks until the buds set, after that it's just a tuck until they stop stretching. Never seen anyone do it that far into flower but I dont see it hurting as it just opens up the plant so all heads get light. I'd be more worried about snapping main heads off!


he has all the main colas around the edges i guess before it began flowering, so it looks like high on the edges and flat in the middle.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> he has all the main colas around the edges i guess before it began flowering, so it looks like high on the edges and flat in the middle.


I don't see it as an issue hey, if it opens up the middle to light, those buds will fatten more than if they saw no light at all.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah spot on bro, always something better round the corner....like some dank skunk cross etc LMFAO


You know it!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> he has all the main colas around the edges i guess before it began flowering, so it looks like high on the edges and flat in the middle.


Sides high middle low is the way to go sometimes with hid lights and the weaker edge lighting, better than high middle for sure


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah man, I've only ever done it during first few weeks until the buds set, after that it's just a tuck until they stop stretching. Never seen anyone do it that far into flower but I dont see it hurting as it just opens up the plant so all heads get light. I'd be more worried about snapping main heads off!


I do the same if I am doing scrog, but this run is just toss em in and watch them go and tie down as needed I think


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sides high middle low is the way to go sometimes with hid lights and the weaker edge lighting, better than high middle for sure


Yeah man, makes sense hey! 



bassman999 said:


> I do the same if I am doing scrog, but this run is just toss em in and watch them go and tie down as needed I think


Nice! Always good to see how a strain will run first hey


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, makes sense hey!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Always good to see how a strain will run first hey


I took too long to get my shit together and get another tent.
They are too big and outta control. Hopefully I get good enough air flow as to not have issues late in flowering.
Ill be chopping lots of branches in the next few weeks to make it work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I took too long to get my shit together and get another tent.
> They are too big and outta control. Hopefully I get good enough air flow as to not have issues late in flowering.
> Ill be chopping lots of branches in the next few weeks to make it work


Ha ha shit ay, timing is a funny thing with plants, slip up ever so slightly and suddenly they get very unruly to manage...or other way round and you miss the boat on yield lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha shit ay, timing is a funny thing with plants, slip up ever so slightly and suddenly they get very unruly to manage...or other way round and you miss the boat on yield lol


They were all vegging slow then doubled in size suddenly in the span of 7 or 8 days it seems. The tent I ordered is taking a week to get here from the same state.
I was trying to be cheap and find best deal and best quality same time. I was reading literally hundreds of reviews.
I ended up with ebay 2'x4'x5' for $69. $10 moe and Amazon prime woulda had it here Tuesday.
Oh well maybe some of the PK will be boys and I wont feel bad culling or moving out to the cold to make pollen


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They were all vegging slow then doubled in size suddenly in the span of 7 or 8 days it seems. The tent I ordered is taking a week to get here from the same state.
> I was trying to be cheap and find best deal and best quality same time. I was reading literally hundreds of reviews.
> I ended up with ebay 2'x4'x5' for $69. $10 moe and Amazon prime woulda had it here Tuesday.
> Oh well maybe some of the PK will be boys and I wont feel bad culling or moving out to the cold to make pollen


Gotta love that amazon. That's why I always steer clear of ebay. You ask the seller if they shipped and it's always oh yeah in the mail. 3 weeks later kicking yourself in the ass and wishing you could kick the seller in the ass as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They were all vegging slow then doubled in size suddenly in the span of 7 or 8 days it seems. The tent I ordered is taking a week to get here from the same state.
> I was trying to be cheap and find best deal and best quality same time. I was reading literally hundreds of reviews.
> I ended up with ebay 2'x4'x5' for $69. $10 moe and Amazon prime woulda had it here Tuesday.
> Oh well maybe some of the PK will be boys and I wont feel bad culling or moving out to the cold to make pollen


Doesnt take much hey mate! Glad you got onto it though!! 



jrock420 said:


> Gotta love that amazon. That's why I always steer clear of ebay. You ask the seller if they shipped and it's always oh yeah in the mail. 3 weeks later kicking yourself in the ass and wishing you could kick the seller in the ass as well.


Agreed about Amazon too, fuck ebay, people suck on there!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Gotta love that amazon. That's why I always steer clear of ebay. You ask the seller if they shipped and it's always oh yeah in the mail. 3 weeks later kicking yourself in the ass and wishing you could kick the seller in the ass as well.


Yeah emailed again and said yeah its left. I get the update next days saying it JUST got picked up.
I should send it back just for his ass lying. Be honest and say I only ship on XXX day.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Doesnt take much hey mate! Glad you got onto it though!!


They went for the roof and side walls all of a sudden


----------



## Tjohnsoniv1200 (Dec 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Alrighty guys, some dried bud shots as requested. Apologies about the photo's, they are very bright. Need to check my flash!
> 
> @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo - My favourites out of the lot for sure! Very hard hitting indica stone, locks you to the couch
> 
> ...


What up @eastcoastmo ? Can't believe I missed this journal. You sure as hell, have some talent for growing some dank and frosty buds. Happy the P300 worked out for ya! Would love to share your pics on our facebook page if that's alright with you as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2016)

Tjohnsoniv1200 said:


> What up @eastcoastmo ? Can't believe I missed this journal. You sure as hell, have some talent for growing some dank and frosty buds. Happy the P300 worked out for ya! Would love to share your pics on our facebook page if that's alright with you as well.


Hey mate, thanks very much for the compliment, glad you got to see the results  
Mate, go for your life, more than happy for you to use the pics on your facebook page! 
Merry Christmas mate and hope you have a safe and happy New Year  

Cheers, Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

And the rest

NC x TK cookies
 
 

NC x TK cookies x Sinmints

 
 

Shit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Holy shit brother, yeah 16 is done pronto fortunately. Im with you there!!! Glad to hear everyone is alright in the general sense though. 20 bucks is easy for those imo


Thanks man, yeah it could've been a lot worse. It happened on 23 December, they day we were supposed to go on holidays that we had been saving for over 12 months! No refunds either. Ah well, at least everyone is alive  
Cheers for the feedback on the price too man, appreciate it!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

@bi polar express, not sure if you know this is here


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Damn I figured something was up after no mo for a awhile. Hopefully your girls are doing better brother, positive vibes! Always can get a new car tho so no worries as long as the fam safe!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn I figured something was up after no mo for a awhile. Hopefully your girls are doing better brother, positive vibes! Always can get a new car tho so no worries as long as the fam safe!


Thanks man, yeah been a tough couple of weeks but you are right, everyone is ok so that is all that matters! Thanks for the positive vibes bro, same back at you also


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sux bout the car dude, but just glad no serious damage to the family!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks Windy, such kind words  I'll let everyone know when they are ready too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said y truck was fixable 23 yrs go because they didnt want to pay it off, got back truck with a bent frame that wouldnt go into 1st gear right anymore


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They said y truck was fixable 23 yrs go because they didnt want to pay it off, got back truck with a bent frame that wouldnt go into 1st gear right anymore


Oh god, don't say that! I have hope that I can get them to write it off. There was basically no front end left and the whole passenger side was smashed in, the chassis is bent ao far out of shape too, surely they'll see it my way lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh god, don't say that! I have hope that I can get them to write it off. There was basically no front end left and the whole passenger side was smashed in, the chassis is bent ao far out of shape too, surely they'll see it my way lol


Oh well most likely they will. I was rear ended and rear axle went to the right a few inches and was even noticeable after seeing the car which took over a month ion the repair shop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Oh well most likely they will. I was rear ended and rear axle went to the right a few inches and was even noticeable after seeing the car which took over a month ion the repair shop


I really hope so man, will cost a bucket load to fix if they do though!!


----------



## Tjohnsoniv1200 (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year @eastcoastmo. Wanted to let you know we started 2017 off right by sharing a few of your frosty bush shots on our Facebook page. Thanks again for all the love!

https://www.facebook.com/platinum.grow.lights/posts/1908577449372201


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2017)

Tjohnsoniv1200 said:


> Happy New Year @eastcoastmo. Wanted to let you know we started 2017 off right by sharing a few of your frosty bush shots on our Facebook page. Thanks again for


Oh wow, thanks for the kind words mate! Really cool to see my pics up on facebook, just wish I could like them without people getting suss on me lol. I appreciate you doing so though so cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2017)

Why thank you kind Sir! 



elkamino said:


> Well that's nice to hear!


I do it in a way that comes through normal letter mail, if that makes sense?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I do it in a way that comes through normal letter mail, if that makes sense?


All good mo! AK is a legal state anyway so not at all worried about your pkging. Besides, no enforcement agency is worried about seeds anymore... bigger fish to fry. Unless crossing a border, then canna seeds are aterrible threat to agriculture and we gotta keep em out! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

elkamino said:


> All good mo! AK is a legal state anyway so not at all worried about your pkging. Besides, no enforcement agency is worried about seeds anymore... bigger fish to fry. Unless crossing a border, then canna seeds are aterrible threat to agriculture and we gotta keep em out! lol


My seeds from Female Seeds were taken and they said something to that effect


----------



## elkamino (Jan 3, 2017)

CanniHelpYou said:


> cnt imagine what christie would do to me if he knew i had seeds


He'd prolly just see em as calories... they're almost a third FAT


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

elkamino said:


> He'd prolly just see em as calories... they're almost a third FAT View attachment 3867136


Actually a pretty balanced food based on your graph lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2017)

CanniHelpYou said:


> OK good to know. but i live in the Chris Christie state they give you 3 years for 1 clone here. I cnt imagine what christie would do to me if he knew i had seeds.


Believe me mate, I'd get the same for supplying if they knew lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

CanniHelpYou said:


> OK good to know. but i live in the Chris Christie state they give you 3 years for 1 clone here. I cnt imagine what christie would do to me if he knew i had seeds.


That is crazy, how long till garlic and turmeric etc...are deemed too healthy and criminalized?


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> That is crazy, how long till garlic and turmeric etc...are deemed too healthy and criminalized?


freedom has been dead.



eastcoastmo said:


> Believe me mate, I'd get the same for supplying if they knew lol.


I believe you! Life is so not free its not even funny.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2017)

CanniHelpYou said:


> freedom has been dead.
> 
> 
> I believe you! Life is so not free its not even funny.


Correct! We are free to do as they tell us...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 12, 2017)

Purple Dream x Nitecapp


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Purple Dream x NitecappView attachment 3874429


Oh wow man, she looks awesome!! Nice and frosty. Does she smell like grapes? Thanks for posting brother


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey @eastcoastmo what would the flowering time be like on the sin mint x platinum delights cross ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hey @eastcoastmo what would the flowering time be like on the sin mint x platinum delights cross ?


Hey man, I took both of mine to 63 days and they were just ripe so I'd say 9 weeks mate!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh wow man, she looks awesome!! Nice and frosty. Does she smell like grapes? Thanks for posting brother


Smells like grapes and licorice bro


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Why thank you kind Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> I do it in a way that comes through normal letter mail, if that makes sense?


Yep, he does- simple and works great. Allows for some bonus beans too, lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> Smells like grapes and licorice bro


Oh hell yeah, that's awesome man


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, I took both of mine to 63 days and they were just ripe so I'd say 9 weeks mate!!


Cool I'm going to run a few in the second crop


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

I got a couple of pineapple express #2 clones of a mate and I'll run a few of your skunk crosses aswell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I got a couple of pineapple express #2 clones of a mate and I'll run a few of your skunk crosses aswell


Sounds like you've got a bomb crop coming soon man!! Keep me posted on how they all go hey!!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like you've got a bomb crop coming soon man!! Keep me posted on how they all go hey!!


Still gotto get to the finish line, not counting my chickens yet


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

You ever used BAC nutrients? I'm giving their organic bloom line a go at the moment


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Still gotto get to the finish line, not counting my chickens yet


Dude, you'll smash it, I know you will!! 



OzCocoLoco said:


> You ever used BAC nutrients? I'm giving their organic bloom line a go at the moment


I haven't used nutes in a few years man and doubt I will again hey. A plant can get everything it needs from the soil if it is prepared properly. I reckon I could grow just as good plants using a few bunnings ingredients and worm castings hey. That BAC stuff looks and sounds good but would be expensive if you are using a lot of it.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

I've got a pretty good soil mix going just using this as my insurance policy haha, 
Just using their bloom nutrient with the bloom stimulant, the base nutes aren't a bad price $160 for 5 litres but the stimulator goes for $80 for 250 ml I think but it's only 1ml - 10litres


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

That should get me through I've been feeding about 300 litres twice a week so you do go through a bit lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've got a pretty good soil mix going just using this as my insurance policy haha,
> Just using their bloom nutrient with the bloom stimulant, the base nutes aren't a bad price $160 for 5 litres but the stimulator goes for $80 for 250 ml I think but it's only 1ml - 10litres


Well mineralised soils is where it's at for sure! Yeah wow, you'd churn through that pretty quick hey. I suppose though, I use 10L of compost tea so in comparison, it would work out about the same 


OzCocoLoco said:


> That should get me through I've been feeding about 300 litres twice a week so you do go through a bit lol


That's crazy man, how many plants are you feeding and at what levels? I'd only be fertilising once a week maybe two weeks hey, the plants would have enough already


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well mineralised soils is where it's at for sure! Yeah wow, you'd churn through that pretty quick hey. I suppose though, I use 10L of compost tea so in comparison, it would work out about the same
> 
> That's crazy man, how many plants are you feeding and at what levels? I'd only be fertilising once a week maybe two weeks hey, the plants would have enough already


Doing 15 plants in 120 litre smart pots so they get 20 litres of feed twice a week and at least that of straight water, I foliar with some compost tea,fermented fruit extract(banana,mango) and fulvic every five days or so


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah wow, that's quite a few hey, nice work man! That would be a hell of a lot of maintenance!!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah wow, that's quite a few hey, nice work man! That would be a hell of a lot of maintenance!!


Yeah it's not too bad I do a bit everyday probably an hour or two a day


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah it's not too bad I do a bit everyday probably an hour or two a day


Well, your plants look damn good for it hey!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 13, 2017)

Cheers mate the lemon Crippler has started to get a really different smell going on hard to describe it kind of a funky earthy lemony smell it's quite interesting


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Cheers mate the lemon Crippler has started to get a really different smell going on hard to describe it kind of a funky earthy lemony smell it's quite interesting


Sounds pretty damn tasty mate, nice one. The only lemon strain I've ever grown was lemon thai back in the day and it was tasty, i hope this one is solid for you bro!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Doing 15 plants in 120 litre smart pots so they get 20 litres of feed twice a week and at least that of straight water, I foliar with some compost tea,fermented fruit extract(banana,mango) and fulvic every five days or so


How do they do sharing root space?
I have done 2 per 14 gallon tote, but never more than 2 per container.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> How do they do sharing root space?
> I have done 2 per 14 gallon tote, but never more than 2 per container.


I've got 10 in a little rectangular 8L pot lol. They just grow single colas and stay fairly small.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've got 10 in a little rectangular 8L pot lol. They just grow single colas and stay fairly small.


wow that is small!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> wow that is small!


Sure is bro, it's only way I can grow outside without my mrs ripping me to shit hahahaha


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> How do they do sharing root space?
> I have done 2 per 14 gallon tote, but never more than 2 per container.


The each have their own pot when these come out I'll put 2 in one pot for a late season run


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The each have their own pot when these come out I'll put 2 in one pot for a late season run


are you doing a journal bro?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 14, 2017)

greencropper said:


> are you doing a journal bro?


Nah never done one ,might start one now they are starting to flower


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Nah never done one ,might start one now they are starting to flower


I live through others journals since I wont do my own


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Nah never done one ,might start one now they are starting to flower


sounds good man!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

@eastcoastmo this is what I have been so busy with.
     

And made this for dinner


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> @eastcoastmo this is what I have been so busy with.
> View attachment 3876414 View attachment 3876415 View attachment 3876416 View attachment 3876417 View attachment 3876418
> 
> And made this for dinner
> View attachment 3876419


Dude! Those lights look PIMP! I'll be hitting you up when I'm ready to build mine for sure! So that would pump out 400 actual watts yeah? I bet you could pull a pound with that! 
Dinner looks delicious too man, is there lots of chilli in there?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude! Those lights look PIMP! I'll be hitting you up when I'm ready to build mine for sure! So that would pump out 400 actual watts yeah? I bet you could pull a pound with that!
> Dinner looks delicious too man, is there lots of chilli in there?


They are pulling at least 400 right now at the wall.
I could run with bigger driver(s) and put this setup in a much bigger area.
These cobs could easily handle double that power, but wouldnt be running as efficiently, and I like efficiency!
My other tent (same size) has 12 cobs also, and pulled 16.85 oz on my first run, so definitely achievable.
I run 1.5 cobs per ft^2, most ppl run 1 or less, usually less. Its all about maximizing space for me since I have small area.
This run they are not setup to do that though, and light was not in till today.
Best use of these short and small tents is a scrog.

Yeah homemade chicken chili, about 6 liters.
Chicken instead of beef, no canned food for dinner tonight. I also made peanut butter cookies.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They are pulling at least 400 right now at the wall.
> I could run with bigger driver(s) and put this setup in a much bigger area.
> These cobs could easily handle double that power, but wouldnt be running as efficiently, and I like efficiency!
> My other tent (same size) has 12 cobs also, and pulled 16.85 oz on my first run, so definitely achievable.
> ...


Yeah rad man, you've got that well sorted then! I reckon I'd run half of your setup in my tent so it would push 200w, that would be perfect! I'm mainly a scrog person too so that would work well. 

Oh yum, love me some chilli chicken! Good wholesome food, can't beat it hey!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah rad man, you've got that well sorted then! I reckon I'd run half of your setup in my tent so it would push 200w, that would be perfect! I'm mainly a scrog person too so that would work well.
> 
> Oh yum, love me some chilli chicken! Good wholesome food, can't beat it hey!!


Usually made with steak and bacon, but gotta be healthy sometimes.
I use whatever super peppers I have, and right ow that is just habaneros since I havent grown anything.

What size area would you use the 200 watts in?
I like 50 watts of under driver cobs per ft^2, but 25 watts per ft^2 still gives good results from what I have seen with others grows.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Usually made with steak and bacon, but gotta be healthy sometimes.
> I use whatever super peppers I have, and right ow that is just habaneros since I havent grown anything.
> 
> What size area would you use the 200 watts in?
> I like 50 watts of under driver cobs per ft^2, but 25 watts per ft^2 still gives good results from what I have seen with others grows.


Sounds bloody tasty to me mate, healthy is good!! 

My space is roughly 3 ft x 2 ft so 6 square feet. I'd love to put 300w in there but I don't need that much weed lol. I only grow a little bit for myself so don't need to grow 6 or 8 oz at a time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds bloody tasty to me mate, healthy is good!!
> 
> My space is roughly 3 ft x 2 ft so 6 square feet. I'd love to put 300w in there but I don't need that much weed lol. I only grow a little bit for myself so don't need to grow 6 or 8 oz at a time.


Being cold right now and drivers outside tent, I cant get it past 23.6*c in there with lights on.

Healthy is still tasty, and this pressure cooker it nice and like cheating.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

lol a little bit for myself is 6-8 oz at a time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Being cold right now and drivers outside tent, I cant get it past 23.6*c in there with lights on.
> 
> Healthy is still tasty, and this pressure cooker it nice and like cheating.


Wow, that's not warm at all hey, maybe I could push it to 300w and just give my left over weed to a mate lol. 

I use pressure cookers and slow cookers all the time, the meat always comes out nice and tender. 



Vnsmkr said:


> lol a little bit for myself is 6-8 oz at a time


I only use 3 oz at a time in my brownies so any more and I just bank up lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, that's not warm at all hey, maybe I could push it to 300w and just give my left over weed to a mate lol.
> 
> I use pressure cookers and slow cookers all the time, the meat always comes out nice and tender.
> 
> ...


I use 2 oz at a time in the cakes but I'll easily go through 2 per week or just shy of it in the vaporizer. Im a machine, always topping up the system


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, that's not warm at all hey, maybe I could push it to 300w and just give my left over weed to a mate lol.
> 
> I use pressure cookers and slow cookers all the time, the meat always comes out nice and tender.
> 
> ...


Cold day today so its hard to keep tent warm, but I bet Ill have no trouble in March and beyond, but I can dim and/or turn the intake fan higher.

Slow cooker and 8 hrs, Pressure cooker 40 min same result!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I use 2 oz at a time in the cakes but I'll easily go through 2 per week or just shy of it in the vaporizer. Im a machine, always topping up the system


Believe me man, if I could get away with smoking that much I would, I work in an office for 10 hrs a day so I have to be on the ball lol. 


bassman999 said:


> Cold day today so its hard to keep tent warm, but I bet Ill have no trouble in March and beyond, but I can dim and/or turn the intake fan higher.
> 
> Slow cooker and 8 hrs, Pressure cooker 40 min same result!


Yeah thats sweet man, good to be able to regulate the heat, unlike here where I get 2 seasons to grow. 

Damn straight man, i use a slow cooker if I remember it early enough otherwise its the pressure cooker!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Believe me man, if I could get away with smoking that much I would, I work in an office for 10 hrs a day so I have to be on the ball lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah thats sweet man, good to be able to regulate the heat, unlike here where I get 2 seasons to grow.
> ...


I can grow all yeah here if I'm willing to run the A/C and worry about mites which means use Forbid before flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I can grow all yeah here if I'm willing to run the A/C and worry about mites which means use Forbid before flower


Yeah I wish I could get some air con in my grow room but it was in my garage so too difficult! Sucks you get mites so bad man, is the forbid a synthetic spray or organic? I've got a natural spray that's made here in oz that you spray once and forget, works unbelievably well!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I wish I could get some air con in my grow room but it was in my garage so too difficult! Sucks you get mites so bad man, is the forbid a synthetic spray or organic? I've got a natural spray that's made here in oz that you spray once and forget, works unbelievably well!!


Nothing works for me unless its a preventative, once you have them ts all you can do to manage them till they hang then bleach and bomb and take time off for them to die. At least thats how its been for me.
I have spent hundreds and hundreds and gotten no where with dozens of chemicals and soaps and organics and accompanying plants etc. Pointless really, so gotta prevent them or have mite ridden weed.
Ive trashed entire grows to get rid of them. Summer and spring are worse with plants and veg outside and pets bring them in as well.
I use humidifier 24/7 to keep humidity up.
I mop the floor with bleach 2x weekly and sweep daily etc...that time of year lol.

Thats why I always grew outside that time of yr, but not an option anymore.

I have Forbid isnt bad like Floromite and Avid. I have all 3 and a half dozen other damn chemicals that are legal and omri listed like neem, permithrin, spinosad, azamax etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

When I wanted AC in garage made a diy tent with black/white poly (Panda film), and used portable AC, and vent hot air outside tent or into attic.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nothing works for me unless its a preventative, once you have them ts all you can do to manage them till they hang then bleach and bomb and take time off for them to die. At least thats how its been for me.
> I have spent hundreds and hundreds and gotten no where with dozens of chemicals and soaps and organics and accompanying plants etc. Pointless really, so gotta prevent them or have mite ridden weed.
> Ive trashed entire grows to get rid of them. Summer and spring are worse with plants and veg outside and pets bring them in as well.
> I use humidifier 24/7 to keep humidity up.
> ...


Bloody hell bro, that's a lot of effort, stupid bloody mites! I had them once and tried a few things, then my hydro guy gave me a bottle of this 'plant conditioner' that you spray once at about week 3 of veg and bam, they don't ever come in. I'll snap a pic for you man, this shit is crazy good! 



bassman999 said:


> When I wanted AC in garage made a diy tent with black/white poly (Panda film), and used portable AC, and vent hot air outside tent or into attic.


That's a good idea actually, hadnt thought of that!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell bro, that's a lot of effort, stupid bloody mites! I had them once and tried a few things, then my hydro guy gave me a bottle of this 'plant conditioner' that you spray once at about week 3 of veg and bam, they don't ever come in. I'll snap a pic for you man, this shit is crazy good!
> 
> 
> That's a good idea actually, hadnt thought of that!!


Ill be interested to see what you have.

I also used a window ac and sealed the outside part with a wooden box I built around it and added a fan and vented it out.
kinda like this


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Ill be interested to see what you have.
> 
> I also used a window ac and sealed the outside part with a wooden box I built around it and added a fan and vented it out.
> kinda like this


That looks pretty good too hey. I doubt I'll need a/c where I'm moving too though, doesn't get anywhere near as hit as where I am now!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That looks pretty good too hey. I doubt I'll need a/c where I'm moving too though, doesn't get anywhere near as hit as where I am now!!


Ya movin to the UK? Lmfao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Ya movin to the UK? Lmfao


Ha ha ha ha ha I wish mate, would love to be closer to Anfield so I could watch Liverpool smash Man U


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

@eastcoastmo I love this time of yr new tennis season. Aussie open in early rounds, not sure if I am a alone or if others are into tennis. Tennis is my football lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> @eastcoastmo I love this time of yr new tennis season. Aussie open in early rounds, not sure if I am a alone or if others are into tennis. Tennis is my football lol.


Yeah I don't mind a bit of tennis! So sick of our bloody Nick Kyrgios though, he can suck a fat one and fuck off ha ha.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I don't mind a bit of tennis! So sick of our bloody Nick Kyrgios though, he can suck a fat one and fuck off ha ha.


He isnt your preference lol?
Temperament is like a moody kid.
Like John Isner he preferred basketball, but was told he would excel better in tennis.
Basically he hates the game and lets everyone know.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> He isnt your preference lol?
> Temperament is like a moody kid.
> Like John Isner he preferred basketball, but was told he would excel better in tennis.
> Basically he hates the game and lets everyone know.


Yep, so true man! His ex trainer said today that he trains for less than 15 mins per day and expects to be like McEnroe ha ha. What a tosser. We've got no decent mens players at all, Tomic is a dick and Hewitt no longer plays because he's shit ha ha. We seriously suck at tennis at the moment!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep, so true man! His ex trainer said today that he trains for less than 15 mins per day and expects to be like McEnroe ha ha. What a tosser. We've got no decent mens players at all, Tomic is a dick and Hewitt no longer plays because he's shit ha ha. We seriously suck at tennis at the moment!


Hewitt was really good, but hes old, well for tennis at least.
Sam Stosur is all muscle and fit, but she isnt as good as she used to be either.
Im american, but I dont like Serina, I like Cibulkova, Kerber and Halep.
I like the thick girls that dont take steroids lol. I think its great when the short players can beat the tall ones with all the advantages


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Hewitt was really good, but hes old, well for tennis at least.
> Sam Stosur is all muscle and fit, but she isnt as good as she used to be either.
> Im american, but I dont like Serina, I like Cibulkova, Kerber and Halep.
> I like the thick girls that dont take steroids lol. I think its great when the short players can beat the tall ones with all the advantages


Lol, totally agree 100% hey!! 
There's a couple of Russian girls though that are absolutely smokin hot, gotta love a bit of tail on the court too ha ha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mens tennis I Like Stan Wawrinka, because hes doesnt sem arrogant at all.
I think Djokovic is a dick.
I really like Raphael Nadal, because he reminds me of myself.
He has so many mental issues and still gives his all!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, totally agree 100% hey!!
> There's a couple of Russian girls though that are absolutely smokin hot, gotta love a bit of tail on the court too ha ha


Sharopova out for a few years for doping, but says it was heart medicine lol
She is the closest to a Barbie doll of any girl I ever saw 6"2" and tiny waist and long legs lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Mens tennis I Like Stan Wawrinka, because hes doesnt sem arrogant at all.
> I think Djokovic is a dick.
> I really like Raphael Nadal, because he reminds me of myself.
> He has so many mental issues and still gives his all!


Massive, massive fan of Raph, he is an awesome player to watch. Don't mind Stan too, for sure! Agree about Djokovic too. Poor old Federer is having a hard time at the moment too, he was unstoppable for so long!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Sharopova out for a few years for doping, but says it was heart medicine lol
> She is the closest to a Barbie doll of any girl I ever saw 6"2" and tiny waist and long legs lol


Oh hell yeah, loved watching her play ha ha. Martina Hingis was another!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Massive, massive fan of Raph, he is an awesome player to watch. Don't mind Stan too, for sure! Agree about Djokovic too. Poor old Federer is having a hard time at the moment too, he was unstoppable for so long!!


Fed man is great so stable on the temperament and a role model for tennis, but alas he is aging and cant compete with the 20s players as well


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh hell yeah, loved watching her play ha ha. Martina Hingis was another!!


Haha ok so you are a tennis guy then!!
She still plays doubles and in the Power shares series sometimes


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Massive, massive fan of Raph, he is an awesome player to watch. Don't mind Stan too, for sure! Agree about Djokovic too. Poor old Federer is having a hard time at the moment too, he was unstoppable for so long!!


Before Djokovic was th top, he used to fake injuries to get time to mentally rehash. It really Pissed me off


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Haha ok so you are a tennis guy then!!
> She still plays doubles and in the Power shares series sometimes


Ha ha I do watch a bit, yep lol. I watch more EPL and cricket than tennis but I still watch it and follow it. Is Hingis still playing? Shit, I might have to watch more of it ha ha ha. 



bassman999 said:


> Before Djokovic was th top, he used to fake injuries to get time to mentally rehash. It really Pissed me off


Yeah that's true, nothing worse than an injury faker, either play or don't play, no meed to fake when you're that good!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha I do watch a bit, yep lol. I watch more EPL and cricket than tennis but I still watch it and follow it. Is Hingis still playing? Shit, I might have to watch more of it ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true, nothing worse than an injury faker, either play or don't play, no meed to fake when you're that good!


Yeah she still plays and is still hot.
She doesnt play singles aymore, bu I see her playing some doubles sometimes, and special tournaments

I dont see cricket on tv, but would be interesting to watch

He wasnt as good then, but faked asthma and other crap, more of a fitness and mental stability thing really. Just shows lack of character I think.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

Haha this ranked '#117 player Denis Istomin is putting the screws to Djokovic!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah she still plays and is still hot.
> She doesnt play singles aymore, bu I see her playing some doubles sometimes, and special tournaments
> 
> I dont see cricket on tv, but would be interesting to watch
> ...


Oh sweet, I'll have to look out for her, always loved watching her play!! 
I love cricket, I go out to see an Australia game every year, so much fun and there are so many yobbos pissed as farts ha ha. The one day games are the best, test matches get a bit boring sometimes. 

Yeah I agree man, definitely shows a lack of character, puts the game down as well. 



bassman999 said:


> Haha this ranked '#117 player Denis Istomin is putting the screws to Djokovic!


He sure is, good to see Djokovic getting a solid workout!! Andy Murray's good to watch too, pretty arrogant though lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm watching Gavrilova vs Konjuh....damn, two fine ladies indeed!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Massive, massive fan of Raph, he is an awesome player to watch. Don't mind Stan too, for sure! Agree about Djokovic too. Poor old Federer is having a hard time at the moment too, he was unstoppable for so long!!


WTF is McEnroe scolding Kyrgios for acting the spoilt bastard??? kettle black or whattttt???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> WTF is McEnroe scolding Kyrgios for acting the spoilt bastard??? kettle black or whattttt???


I know, pretty funny shit hey. The only difference between them both is that McEnroe could actually play tennis ha ha ha.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I know, pretty funny shit hey. The only difference between them both is that McEnroe could actually play tennis ha ha ha.


hehehe...Kyrgios is gonna do a Philippoussis & throw away what could have been a top career being a clown!...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hehehe...Kyrgios is gonna do a Philippoussis & throw away what could have been a top career being a clown!...


Yeah man, I reckon you're right hey! Him and Tomic can go live on an island together somewhere ha ha


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, I reckon you're right hey! Him and Tomic can go live on an island together somewhere ha ha


just clowns brother...they dont realize what they are throwing away ha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

I cant believe Djokovic actually lost, I hope this opens a door for Nadal!

That was a crazy match!

Monfils is another player that doesnt take it seriously, but he has lately been less of a showboat.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I cant believe Djokovic actually lost, I hope this opens a door for Nadal!
> 
> That was a crazy match!
> 
> Monfils is another player that doesnt take it seriously, but he has lately been less of a showboat.


Yeah man, Djokovic looked off his game, he got rattled something shocking ha ha. Hopefully Rafa can smash it now!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, Djokovic looked off his game, he got rattled something shocking ha ha. Hopefully Rafa can smash it now!!


Was Novak off, or was Istomin ON?
Either way I really hope Rafa can get his confidence and take advantage.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's that Larry. I will show the finish product later.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Was Novak off, or was Istomin ON?
> Either way I really hope Rafa can get his confidence and take advantage.


Good point, I think Istomin was ON, he played a great game! 
I hope so too man, I want Rafa to go through!! 



v.s one said:


> View attachment 3879979 Here's that Larry. I will show the finish product later.


Holy crap man, she is a BEAST! You've got her on point as always and thank you for posting it up! Feel free anytime mate!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

Couple shots of the clone tent at 40 days flowering


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3885331 View attachment 3885332 View attachment 3885333 View attachment 3885334 View attachment 3885335 View attachment 3885337 Couple shots of the clone tent at 40 days flowering


Oh shit yes!! That is a beautiful site my man, cheers for posting the pics. Post up as often as you like mate


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

Heres some shots of Dog 1 and 2 then


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Heres some shots of Dog 1 and 2 then
> View attachment 3885348 View attachment 3885349 View attachment 3885350 View attachment 3885351 View attachment 3885352 View attachment 3885354


That looks awesome mate! Fair bit of frost too hey


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That looks awesome mate! Fair bit of frost too hey


Thanks, you can see the leaves telling me my soil mixture was off, but its likely more of a visual thing and wont change bud quality much (I hope)

Bu the Dog was affected much more than the other strains likely because she is so vigorous and grows so fast and big


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks, you can see the leaves telling me my soil mixture was off, but its likely more of a visual thing and wont change bud quality much (I hope)
> 
> Bu the Dog was affected much more than the other strains likely because she is so vigorous and grows so fast and big


Yeah, it doesn't look like it will affect the quality, still a heap of resin on those buds!!
Sounds like the dog might have been calcium hungry and it's put out the other elements a bit, doesn't take much at all hey!! They look awesome though mate!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like it will affect the quality, still a heap of resin on those buds!!
> Sounds like the dog might have been calcium hungry and it's put out the other elements a bit, doesn't take much at all hey!! They look awesome though mate!!


I added some amendments on top to help, but not sure if it did. The Dog#1 s already yellowing so maybe she will be done soon anyway.
I unplugged my outdoor security camera to see if the Pshcho Killer out thee can flower now. Ill know in 10 days or so if it makes a difference


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I added some amendments on top to help, but not sure if it did. The Dog#1 s already yellowing so maybe she will be done soon anyway.
> I unplugged my outdoor security camera to see if the Pshcho Killer out thee can flower now. Ill know in 10 days or so if it makes a difference


I reckon it's nearly done just by looking at it mate, I wouldnt worry about the fade on the Dog #1 hey. 
Hopefully taking the light away will help man, do security lights usually stuff up flowering plants do they? I hadnt realised that!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I reckon it's nearly done just by looking at it mate, I wouldnt worry about the fade on the Dog #1 hey.
> Hopefully taking the light away will help man, do security lights usually stuff up flowering plants do they? I hadnt realised that!


Its IR leds rom night vision cameras.

They are only 6 weeks, but could be close


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks like maybe some hermie issues with clone tent with stress from heater turned on and not knowing it till I got home.

What do you think?   

I know pics suck so might not be able to tell


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Heres some shots of Dog 1 and 2 then
> View attachment 3885348 View attachment 3885349 View attachment 3885350 View attachment 3885351 View attachment 3885352 View attachment 3885354


Came here expecting sad looking P300 led buds. Saw cob buds. Awesome.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like maybe some hermie issues with clone tent with stress from heater turned on and not knowing it till I got home.
> 
> What do you think?View attachment 3885870 View attachment 3885871 View attachment 3885873 View attachment 3885874
> 
> I know pics suck so might not be able to tell


Ehhhhhh uhhhh think I saw one. Thought I saw some PPFD bleaching.......or maybe nanners.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

BM9AGS said:


> Ehhhhhh uhhhh think I saw one. Thought I saw some PPFD bleaching.......or maybe nanners.


I think Ill get my camera out tomorrow and take some real pictures


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like maybe some hermie issues with clone tent with stress from heater turned on and not knowing it till I got home.
> 
> What do you think?View attachment 3885870 View attachment 3885871 View attachment 3885873 View attachment 3885874
> 
> I know pics suck so might not be able to tell


I can't see any nanners mate, they look like new pistills!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I can't see any nanners mate, they look like new pistills!!


Ok I hope thats all it is.
I have bad eyes and used a phone camera so hope its a good representation

Could new pistils come at 6 weeks from stress like heat?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I can't see any nanners mate, they look like new pistills!!


Yep I think the same. I dont see any said nanners...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I think the same. I dont see any said nanners...


I will keep an eye.
Just seems some of the pistils that showed up overnight are thicker and curly.
Ill take better pics tomorrow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I will keep an eye.
> Just seems some of the pistils that showed up overnight are thicker and curly.
> Ill take better pics tomorrow


Pretty sure you'll be sweet mate!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Well, organic gardens can be fun at times, but so can any gardens . Currently have some fucking whiteflies, I think it came in on the newest promix (or lavamix) and since I forgot the neem those fucks are starting early. I washed everything down this morning and will hit the whole lot with a bit of soapy peppery water this evening since the fucking garden store closed for the next 5 days during the CNY celebrations...Need those neem pellets lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, organic gardens can be fun at times, but so can any gardens . Currently have some fucking whiteflies, I think it came in on the newest promix (or lavamix) and since I forgot the neem those fucks are starting early. I washed everything down this morning and will hit the whole lot with a bit of soapy peppery water this evening since the fucking garden store closed for the next 5 days during the CNY celebrations...Need those neem pellets lol


Whiteflies always attack my tomatoes, I will try neem meal outdoor next year If I grow veggies at home. I seem more likely to get mites indoors when veg outdoor though.

Hopefully the soapy pepper water does the business


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

They (mites) seem to always be close by but they are easily handled here with some "chili water", neem works well for deterrent, really well, and the micros...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Pretty sure you'll be sweet mate!!


Prolly just worried of the potential reactions from that heater incident


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> They (mites) seem to always be close by but they are easily handled here with some "chili water", neem works well for deterrent, really well, and the micros...


micros?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

micronutrients


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> micronutrients


Meaning if plants are healthier less at risk?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Well in general thats the case. Bugs are attracted to plants exhibiting "sick" traits because they are weak


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

I need to get a better regime going myself, but if you have a good integrated pest management program going consistently bugs wont be a worry


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I need to get a better regime going myself, but if you have a good integrated pest management program going consistently bugs wont be a worry


What about during flowering though, hope that the IPM was good enough?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> What about during flowering though, hope that the IPM was good enough?


It continues through flowering, just different levels...its an ongoing process all the time...if you do that though, it will be good enough, no just hoping...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

This is for Hops...should be just fine for Ms. Mary


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> This is for Hops...should be just fine for Ms. Mary


Ill give that a read tomorrow after breakfast


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2017)

I use a spray that my local hydro guy gave me, its a 'plant conditioner' as opposed to a pesticide but it's organic and you only spray it once.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I use a spray that my local hydro guy gave me, its a 'plant conditioner' as opposed to a pesticide but it's organic and you only spray it once.
> View attachment 3886016


Interesting stuff!
I will look it up.

Nadal will be challenging Dimitrov for the right to face Fed-man in the final.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

One day I'm going to fly out of here and go somewhere where I can buy a cheap 40' container and fill with everything I want and cannot buy here (just everything for growing). Then eat the tax once when it comes here  and pay the little suited guys the cash required. lol, dreams are nice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Interesting stuff!
> I will look it up.
> 
> Nadal will be challenging Dimitrov for the right to face Fed-man in the final.


Hell yeah, hope Nadal gets through hey, will be a great match between him and Fed!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I use a spray that my local hydro guy gave me, its a 'plant conditioner' as opposed to a pesticide but it's organic and you only spray it once.
> View attachment 3886016


i like this stuff too, it attracts predator insects like mantis etc, works well, been using it for a few yrs now, i spray it on already healthy plants to bring the predators so the plants will be protected before any mass offence can be launched by the baddies


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, organic gardens can be fun at times, but so can any gardens . Currently have some fucking whiteflies, I think it came in on the newest promix (or lavamix) and since I forgot the neem those fucks are starting early. I washed everything down this morning and will hit the whole lot with a bit of soapy peppery water this evening since the fucking garden store closed for the next 5 days during the CNY celebrations...Need those neem pellets lol


have you tried those yellow sticky strips around your plants man? they work well for whitefiles, i get em bad here too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> have you tried those yellow sticky strips around your plants man? they work well for whitefiles, i get em bad here too


I've not yet, trying to find something that works with what I have on hand. Just gave everything a bath in water + tspn of LAB + drop of dish soap + small bit of fresh aloe. Will hit them every few days see how that works. Should take care of them until things open back up again. CNY here, everything closed already, and really no money to be spending on anything.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah, hope Nadal gets through hey, will be a great match between him and Fed!


Couldnt stay up for the match, but in 90 minutes the replay is on.
Classic rivalry that with Nadal and Federrer, I have watched many of those over the years.
I do hope Nadal won against Gregor last night


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i like this stuff too, it attracts predator insects like mantis etc, works well, been using it for a few yrs now, i spray it on already healthy plants to bring the predators so the plants will be protected before any mass offence can be launched by the baddies
> View attachment 3886064


Awesome idea to call the troops in


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> have you tried those yellow sticky strips around your plants man? they work well for whitefiles, i get em bad here too


I didnt know they would work, so Ill get some for the future


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt know they would work, so Ill get some for the future


those strips really do work well, place them as near to your plants as possible, i like to shake my plants when the whiteflies are on them then watch as they fly from the plant to the yellow sticky strips...they do not go anywhere after landing on those strips ha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Couldnt stay up for the match, but in 90 minutes the replay is on.
> Classic rivalry that with Nadal and Federrer, I have watched many of those over the years.
> I do hope Nadal won against Gregor last night


Did you watch the game mate???


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> those strips really do work well, place them as near to your plants as possible, i like to shake my plants when the whiteflies are on them then watch as they fly from the plant to the yellow sticky strips...they do not go anywhere after landing on those strips ha!


Ill put some outdoor and indoor.
I stopped using them because I always got them stuck to leaves


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Ill put some outdoor and indoor.
> I stopped using them because I always got them stuck to leaves


i know what you mean, i put them just out of reach of the naughty plants hands!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did you watch the game mate???


on right now, the eplay they are skipping sets...pissed! I shoulda stayed awake last night...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i know what you mean, i put them just out of reach of the naughty plants hands!


I forget about them and always end up with them on my arms or the leaves.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> on right now, the eplay they are skipping sets...pissed! I shoulda stayed awake last night...


Lol, that's shit! I wont spoil it for you


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, that's shit! I wont spoil it for you


Deep 4th set now


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

[email protected] Sunday!
or Saturday down under.

Any bets?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> [email protected] Sunday!
> or Saturday down under.
> 
> Any bets?


Yes, yes, yes!! So stoked, going to be such an awesome final hey! Think it's Sunday here. I have absolutely no idea who will win but I have a slight hunch that Rafa will come out on top. Federer does look good though and this might be his last Open!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yes, yes, yes!! So stoked, going to be such an awesome final hey! Think it's Sunday here. I have absolutely no idea who will win but I have a slight hunch that Rafa will come out on top. Federer does look good though and this might be his last Open!!


I am so torn as to whom to cheer on?!
Federrer has lots of kids as a distraction and had and injury timeout in Semi-final so not sure where that will go.
Nadal needs to win a final again to get his confidence up again.
Not sure if you noticed, but he looks fit as ever, but he doessnt seem to have the speed around court he used to


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I am so torn as to whom to cheer on?!
> Federrer has lots of kids as a distraction and had and injury timeout in Semi-final so not sure where that will go.
> Nadal needs to win a final again to get his confidence up again.
> Not sure if you noticed, but he looks fit as ever, but he doessnt seem to have the speed around court he used to


Yeah I'm torn as well man, I like them both and would love to see Fed get a other title but on the other hand, Rafa is a cool guy and has played well so also deserves it. Either way, it's going to be the best final in years!! 
Fed is looking unbelievable hey, if he still had the speed, he'd be dangerous!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I'm torn as well man, I like them both and would love to see Fed get a other title but on the other hand, Rafa is a cool guy and has played well so also deserves it. Either way, it's going to be the best final in years!!
> Fed is looking unbelievable hey, if he still had the speed, he'd be dangerous!!


On another note we have Serina vs Venus
I am hoping Venus wins shes more deserving IMO.
She was the big sister and shower Serina what to do. She got sick, and finally made her way back overcoming somewhat but still battling her Sjogren' Syndrome.
I saw her win the semi and realized she loves tennis and wants this sooo much more that her sister.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> On another note we have Serina vs Venus
> I am hoping Venus wins shes more deserving IMO.
> She was the big sister and shower Serina what to do. She got sick, and finally made her way back overcoming somewhat but still battling her Sjogren' Syndrome.
> I saw her win the semi and realized she loves tennis and wants this sooo much more that her sister.


Yeah I just saw that, I havent been following the womens as I've been caught up on the mens ha ha. I hope Venus wins too hey, I think she deserves it more. Imagine the psyching going on in the background ha ha.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I just saw that, I havent been following the womens as I've been caught up on the mens ha ha. I hope Venus wins too hey, I think she deserves it more. Imagine the psyching going on in the background ha ha.


Over the years the Williams sisters played doubles also. Venus always played with Serina because Serina needed her, but to Venus detriment and she with her condition wouldnt have enough left in her tank for her own singles matches.
My question is who does their family root for when they play each other?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 28, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Over the years the Williams sisters played doubles also. Venus always played with Serina because Serina needed her, but to Venus detriment and she with her condition wouldnt have enough left in her tank for her own singles matches.
> My question is who does their family root for when they play each other?


Yeah that's so true, I have a feeling Venus would've been forced to do it for Serena so she could win! I'd love to be a fly on the wall during the game hey ha h


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's so true, I have a feeling Venus would've been forced to do it for Serena so she could win! I'd love to be a fly on the wall during the game hey ha h


Ive seen Serinas anger and attitude sometimes and its not attractive, and thats why I dont care for her anymore, that and taking steroids.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 28, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Ive seen Serinas anger and attitude sometimes and its not attractive, and thats why I dont care for her anymore, that and taking steroids.


Yeah same here man. She showed her temper in the first set, not good at all. Really dont like people using roids to get better either, ruins the game!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah same here man. She showed her temper in the first set, not good at all. Really dont like people using roids to get better either, ruins the game!


She refused drug tests, she was never "officially" caught, but they let her get away with it.
The police here often use roids also and thats illegal, and they are cops FFS, but its allowed.

I still havent watched the Womens final, but it comes on again tonight


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> She refused drug tests, she was never "officially" caught, but they let her get away with it.
> The police here often use roids also and thats illegal, and they are cops FFS, but its allowed.
> 
> I still havent watched the Womens final, but it comes on again tonight


Yeah I know, she's a drug cheat though, just have to look at how quickly she got BIG! That's crazy about the cops there though, stuff coming up against them! 

Was a good game man, you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

Here are a few pics of what I've got going at the moment. Not the best pics but you can see what I'm working with. 

Bubba kush
 

Tahoe og kush
 

NL 5 x Blueberry
 

Sunset sherbert
 

And another tahoe og kush
 

So, I've got 3 NL 5 x Blueberry males as well to make f2's and also to cross to the tahoe, bubba kush and sunset sherbert. Hope the Skunk x Blueberry is a female too so I can hit her, I'll put pics of that and the other tahoe og up once I know sex


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Outdoor fun in the sun!
Heres hoping for a lass Skunk-Berry!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Outdoor fun in the sun!
> Heres hoping for a lass Skunk-Berry!!


Hell yeah man, out in the hot Aussie sun!! 
Thanks man, it would be awesome to get a girl skunkberry, I can imagine the terp profile now...yummo!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

@greencropper did you get some of the Inhouse Platinum Buffalo?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some clones @50 days
Dream Queen
 

Tangie


Purple cadillac


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Some clones @50 days
> Dream Queen
> View attachment 3893721
> 
> ...


Wow man, they look fire!! Cheers for posting mate


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, they look fire!! Cheers for posting mate


Thanks dude
It's still winter here so nights get chilly.
I dont use a heater in my house at all, my tents are the heat haha.
So I can get to 57*F in tent (14*C) at night


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks dude
> It's still winter here so nights get chilly.
> I dont use a heater in my house at all, my tents are the heat haha.
> So I can get to 57*F in tent (14*C) at night


Oh wow man, I couldn't live without a heater hey, we get -10 celcius regularly here in winter, freezes bloody everything lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh wow man, I couldn't live without a heater hey, we get -10 celcius regularly here in winter, freezes bloody everything lol.


It gets to -2*C here sometimes in the winter, but I have heavy blankets


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> @greencropper did you get some of the Inhouse Platinum Buffalo?


& its a sad tale of woe & destruction bro, aftermath of heatwave...thats still firing on all eights!
Im not sure if any Plat Buffs have survived...too depressed to take a tally at the moment!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Some clones @50 days
> Dream Queen
> View attachment 3893721
> 
> ...


love to take a ride on that Purple Caddy!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

greencropper said:


> love to take a ride on that Purple Caddy!


She has a nice smell and dense buds. 
I cant ever describe the purple indica smell, but wouldnt really say grape.

Sorry to see the injured plants, hope they pull through!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> She has a nice smell and dense buds.
> I cant ever describe the purple indica smell, but wouldnt really say grape.
> 
> Sorry to see the injured plants, hope they pull through!


thanks man, those Purp Caddies look great, where did you score those from?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thanks man, those Purp Caddies look great, where did you score those from?


RCP Dispensary in Sacramento, its a clone by Dark Heart Nursery (DHN)
The one in picture is the runt compared to other one but it was in front.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> RCP Dispensary in Sacramento, its a clone by Dark Heart Nursery (DHN)
> The one in picture is the runt compared to other one but it was in front.


nice colors there, hope its quality smoko for you


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice colors there, hope its quality smoko for you


I prefer sativas, but trying this for back pain and to sleep


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> & its a sad tale of woe & destruction bro, aftermath of heatwave...thats still firing on all eights!
> Im not sure if any Plat Buffs have survived...too depressed to take a tally at the moment!
> View attachment 3893772


Oh fuck man, that's heartbreaking hey! So sorry to see that man! Was hoping you were going to do some chucking with them and hope to get a couple beans off you!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh fuck man, that's heartbreaking hey! So sorry to see that man! Was hoping you were going to do some chucking with them and hope to get a couple beans off you!


yes its a killer summer(literally), havent seen this heat here like that since 2004, anyways bro they are still selling the Plat Buffs so in a few mths the piggy bank maybe fat enough to steal some change out of it for another bean buy up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yes its a killer summer(literally), havent seen this heat here like that since 2004, anyways bro they are still selling the Plat Buffs so in a few mths the piggy bank maybe fat enough to steal some change out of it for another bean buy up


Yeah I admit, some of my veges havent enjoyed the heat either, my chillis love it as have my ganja but the tomatos arent coping at all. 
Lol, if you do end up doing some chucking with them, let me know


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I admit, some of my veges havent enjoyed the heat either, my chillis love it as have my ganja but the tomatos arent coping at all.
> Lol, if you do end up doing some chucking with them, let me know


no sign of letup with the heat, so i do not even know if anything will survive with the intended pollen chucks, time will tell, glad your canna are going ok


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> no sign of letup with the heat, so i do not even know if anything will survive with the intended pollen chucks, time will tell, glad your canna are going ok


Yeah I saw tonight that we go back to 44 next saturday/sunday, you must be going close to bloody 50! I just hope you can survive ok mate, fuck the plants! Yeah I'm stoked my pollen chuck might work out well!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I saw tonight that we go back to 44 next saturday/sunday, you must be going close to bloody 50! I just hope you can survive ok mate, fuck the plants! Yeah I'm stoked my pollen chuck might work out well!!


thanks man, i may just have to go to a local dam & sit in the water up to my neck like the kangaroos do hehehe, shit yeah bro you have heaps of chucks happening so chances are at least 1 will be gold!, truly the best plants ive ever had were from homemade pollen chucks & not just plants grown out of packet seed!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thanks man, i may just have to go to a local dam & sit in the water up to my neck like the kangaroos do hehehe, shit yeah bro you have heaps of chucks happening so chances are at least 1 will be gold!, truly the best plants ive ever had were from homemade pollen chucks & not just plants grown out of packet seed!


Ha ha yeah man, may be the only way to stay cool lol. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high hey, as long as I can get my F2's I'll be stoked. The bubba and the tahoe's though...wow, they will make great mums! Even the sherbert has surprised me, they should be interesting too!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I saw tonight that we go back to 44 next saturday/sunday, you must be going close to bloody 50! I just hope you can survive ok mate, fuck the plants! Yeah I'm stoked my pollen chuck might work out well!!


46*C is about as high as I have felt here


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> 46*C is about as high as I have felt here


Sounds like we have fairly similar climates mate! We get over 40 fairly often but 46 is the highest we've had too. Ridiculous temperature lol, cant do anything in it!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like we have fairly similar climates mate! We get over 40 fairly often but 46 is the highest we've had too. Ridiculous temperature lol, cant do anything in it!


Not every year with that temp, but 43*C is hit several times here every summer.
It seems crazy to live in an area cold enough to freeze and hot enough to fry in the same place though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not every year with that temp, but 43*C is hit several times here every summer.
> It seems crazy to live in an area cold enough to freeze and hot enough to fry in the same place though


I know what you mean hey, we can have a 25 degree difference in temps in winter, goes from -10 to 15 sometimes 18 lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not every year with that temp, but 43*C is hit several times here every summer.
> It seems crazy to live in an area cold enough to freeze and hot enough to fry in the same place though


Death Valley in Cali gets to 129F (54C) sometimes and a record 134F (56.67C)
I cant imagine that!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Death Valley in Cali gets to 129F (54C) sometimes and a record 134F (56.67C)
> I cant imagine that!


Holy shit, that's just stupid ha ha ha


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

156F = 68C...aptly named badlands, sorta same type of country where i am
i remember the 2003/04 summer here, impossible to raise seedlings & nearly every mature plant had its leaves cooked off, wicked times!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice colors there, hope its quality smoko for you


Heres a better picture of the Caddy


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> 156F = 68C...aptly named badlands, sorta same type of country where i am
> View attachment 3894381 View attachment 3894382


Dude thats insane!
I cant believe anything lives there!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Dude thats insane!
> I cant believe anything lives there!!


its very scary the future predictions for global warming in the next 50yrs, they reckon in this country 65C will be an every summer occurrence in very large inland areas of this country, in essence every inlander will have to move to live near the coastal areas
the 156F/68C temp was picked up at ground level from a satellite so im guessing it wasnt actual air temp at 6'/2m


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> its very scary the future predictions for global warming in the next 50yrs, they reckon in this country 65C will be an every summer occurrence in very large inland areas of this country, in essence every inlander will have to move to live near the coastal areas


Do you think its global warming or just natural environmental cycles?
Either way its coming and will be hard with increased popultion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Natural environmental cycles which are being sped up by 1000 with all the shit we are putting into the air and water.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> 156F = 68C...aptly named badlands, sorta same type of country where i am
> i remember the 2003/04 summer here, impossible to raise seedlings & nearly every mature plant had its leaves cooked off, wicked times!
> View attachment 3894381 View attachment 3894382


Fuckin wow, I couldn't imagine that hey! My relos out at Nyngan have recorded 52 a few times but fuck that! 



bassman999 said:


> Heres a better picture of the Caddy
> View attachment 3894383


Bloody beautiful mate  



bassman999 said:


> Do you think its global warming or just natural environmental cycles?
> Either way its coming and will be hard with increased popultion


Exactly what @Vnsmkr said, natural processes being accelerated x1000. New science out today are predicting a mini ice age in the next 15 years with a 97% accuracy! One area heats up too much, Earth tries to cool it, overdoes it and BAM, ice age!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds pretty fucked brother.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds pretty fucked brother.....


Yeah it's not looking good man. If the mini ice age happens pretty much the only place without snow will be the tropics and even then they'll be hitting low 10's! 
All the gases in the atmosphere are starting to react in a way that hasn't been seen before, one thing I do know though, we will have no coral reefs soon enough as the ocean is acidifiying at a rate of knots, once the pH gets below 8, corals disintegrate  that will have dire consequences for everything in the ocean and on land as our weather relies on the ocean!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuckin wow, I couldn't imagine that hey! My relos out at Nyngan have recorded 52 a few times but fuck that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Ice Age doesnt sound very fun.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's not looking good man. If the mini ice age happens pretty much the only place without snow will be the tropics and even then they'll be hitting low 10's!
> All the gases in the atmosphere are starting to react in a way that hasn't been seen before, one thing I do know though, we will have no coral reefs soon enough as the ocean is acidifiying at a rate of knots, once the pH gets below 8, corals disintegrate  that will have dire consequences for everything in the ocean and on land as our weather relies on the ocean!


Seems like Big Oil and Govt greed is the main culprit. Electric and solar cars etc are simple solutions that dont make enough money to be implemented fully


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> An Ice Age doesnt sound very fun.


Not fun at all, major food shortages, electricity failure etc etc! Scary shit! 



bassman999 said:


> Seems like Big Oil and Govt greed is the main culprit. Electric and solar cars etc are simple solutions that dont make enough money to be implemented fully


Spot on man! Even if we stopped out CO2 emissions today, it would still take 10000 years to bring it back to preindustrial days


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Not fun at all, major food shortages, electricity failure etc etc! Scary shit!
> 
> 
> Spot on man! Even if we stopped out CO2 emissions today, it would still take 10000 years to bring it back to preindustrial days


All the while GM is pumping out 600 hp gas guzzlers like theres no worries


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> All the while GM is pumping out 600 hp gas guzzlers like theres no worries


Yeah man, bloody sad hey! 
I'll be stocking up on as much solar powered shit as possible in the next few years hey, if we lose power, at least we can still grow veges under lights!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, bloody sad hey!
> I'll be stocking up on as much solar powered shit as possible in the next few years hey, if we lose power, at least we can still grow veges under lights!!


That sounds like a plan. Commercial on here every day for solar panels.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Do you think its global warming or just natural environmental cycles?
> Either way its coming and will be hard with increased popultion


its looking like it is certainly a strong trend towards big weather changes


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not every year with that temp, but 43*C is hit several times here every summer.
> It seems crazy to live in an area cold enough to freeze and hot enough to fry in the same place though


are you in the northern states of US?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> are you in the northern states of US?


Yes California


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yes California


wow didnt know that state had such extreme temp range!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> its looking like it is certainly a strong trend towards big weather changes


We were in drought then had the most rain we have had in like 10-20 yrs this winter I think


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow didnt know that state had such extreme temp range!


Yeah but the coast areas in southern cali have nice weather thats marginally variale


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2017)

i can understand your interest in the Plat Buff eastcoast!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah but the coast areas in southern cali have nice weatherthats marginally variale


yes its usually more stable weather on/near the coast, every time i see anything on tv about Cali its always blue sky & sun sun sun, bit like scenes from the middle east lol, never see cloudy weather, not like the UK, always grey & gloomy poor bastards!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i can understand your interest in the Plat Buff eastcoast!View attachment 3894593


Damn those buds are all frost!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yes its usually more stable weather on/near the coast, every time i see anything on tv about Cali its always blue sky & sun sun sun, bit like scenes from the middle east lol, never see cloudy weather, not like the UK, always grey & gloomy poor bastards!


The weather is past the cold nights now, and spring will be coming soon.
Raining again here.

UK is gloomy smoggy looking from what I have seen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

lol, UK is known for gray and gloomy weather....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> That sounds like a plan. Commercial on here every day for solar panels.


For sure man, stock up on batteries and shit now too!! 



greencropper said:


> i can understand your interest in the Plat Buff eastcoast!View attachment 3894593


Ohhh stop it man, I want that so bad...must......not.....give.....in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

Get off that website easty!! I see you lol


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> For sure man, stock up on batteries and shit now too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh stop it man, I want that so bad...must......not.....give.....in


lol...hey im thinking people are sleeping on this Platinum S1 used in the Plat Buff cross, hardly any info out there on it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

Think you may have made the hook @greencropper lmao


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think you may have made the hook @greencropper lmao


hehehe...i know eastcoast cant refuse a pretty bud!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lol...hey im thinking people are sleeping on this Platinum S1 used in the Plat Buff cross, hardly any info out there on it
> View attachment 3894603


Yeah totally man, I'm surprised there are any left at all!! 



Vnsmkr said:


> Think you may have made the hook @greencropper lmao


Nooooooooooo lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hehehe...i know eastcoast cant refuse a pretty bud!


You're just a meany poo


----------



## greencropper (Feb 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The weather is past the cold nights now, and spring will be coming soon.
> Raining again here.
> 
> UK is gloomy smoggy looking from what I have seen


UK is a gloomy place alright, amazes me how they have such great comedy come out of the place, love their bizarre comedy shows like Little Brittain & Ricky Gervais etc


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> UK is a gloomy place alright, amazes me how they have such great comedy come out of the place, love their bizarre comedy shows like Little Brittain & Ricky Gervais etc


Same here hey, Ricky Gervais especially! Also love their black humour, death at a funeral has me in bloody stitches hey!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 6, 2017)

Hahaha. .................it's because of the gloom that we have the comedy, if we didn't make each other laugh throughout these dreary winters, we'd all be topping ourselves, lmfao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Hahaha. .................it's because of the gloom that we have the comedy, if we didn't make each other laugh throughout these dreary winters, we'd all be topping ourselves, lmfao


Ha ha ha England is the only other country I'd live in hey, love it and its gloomy weather.....oh and football


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd live in Denmark any day of the week...England too gloomy for me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'd live in Denmark any day of the week...England too gloomy for me.


Actually, yep, Sweeden and Denmark I'd live in for sure, maybe Austria to do some skiing ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

I quite like Scandinavia after spending a bunch of time between Dk and Norway. Sweden is cool too but prefer Dk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd setup the squatter hut right inside Christiania lol. Goals


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

I could also go for an Earth home up in the Himalayas somewhere near Malana


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> UK is a gloomy place alright, amazes me how they have such great comedy come out of the place, love their bizarre comedy shows like Little Brittain & Ricky Gervais etc


Always great comedy and music!
I feel like we are lucky to have a sense of humor in the US since this place sucks so bad


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

HEYYYY all welcome back after the DDoS attack! wonder which group of 'tards were responsible?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

lol DEA, everyone thinks because some notice wasnt posted up by the gov't shutting the site down 100% means that its just an attack....maybe thats true, but who the fuck really knows....security is weak here


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol DEA, everyone thinks because some notice wasnt posted up by the gov't shutting the site down 100% means that its just an attack....maybe thats true, but who the fuck really knows....security is weak here


mmmm...im no tech whiz but apparently any turk can perform a DDoS, maybe some bored 14yr old?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> mmmm...im no tech whiz but apparently any turk can perform a DDoS, maybe some bored 14yr old?


its especially easy when the server is in Arizona for ease of access for all agencies (or 14 year olds).....


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> its especially easy when the server is in Arizona for ease of access for all agencies (or 14 year olds).....


damn my paranoia was on holiday...


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

wonder if the pics will reappear at some stage?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wonder if the pics will reappear at some stage?


Doubtful I think. Funny how our icons are here but no pics. Im not a computer geek so I wont claim to know how that works but all the pics have probably been gotten or they figure they are virus laden? Who knows, but I do know this...with all my pics gone, my time be short, thats the main reason I was here to keep track of things....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doubtful I think. Funny how our icons are here but no pics. Im not a computer geek so I wont claim to know how that works but all the pics have probably been gotten or they figure they are virus laden? Who knows, but I do know this...with all my pics gone, my time be short, thats the main reason I was here to keep track of things....


I was thinking the same about avatars and no pics


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doubtful I think. Funny how our icons are here but no pics. Im not a computer geek so I wont claim to know how that works but all the pics have probably been gotten or they figure they are virus laden? Who knows, but I do know this...with all my pics gone, my time be short, thats the main reason I was here to keep track of things....


I for one love to see the pretty pics. I like reading, but sometimes I need a picture book


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doubtful I think. Funny how our icons are here but no pics. Im not a computer geek so I wont claim to know how that works but all the pics have probably been gotten or they figure they are virus laden? Who knows, but I do know this...with all my pics gone, my time be short, thats the main reason I was here to keep track of things....


what do you mean your time be short? you will quit RIU? the suits are coming to get you/us?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> what do you mean your time be short? you will quit RIU? the suits are coming to get you/us?


No suits coming to get me lol, not that I know of anyway. If the pictures are gone, I am too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

@greencropper IG is connected_eternally


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh man, I see Doc is having a presale on his beans with 2 free packs as well! I just cant justify $25US for postage though hey, bugger. $60 for a pack of his rum bayou x dr who would be good!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

looks like no need to jump ship bro...powers that be says pics are to be coming back soon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks like no need to jump ship bro...powers that be says pics are to be coming back soon!


Someone just commented they are back, but I was more referring to the 1000's of them they have lost....I doubt they will come back


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Someone just commented they are back, but I was more referring to the 1000's of them they have lost....I doubt they will come back


mmmm im not seeing my pics back yet? be interesting to see how things pan out in the next week!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2017)

Can't upload any pics either it seems


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah I dont know if @Jubilant thought they were back or? I cant upload anything still, not even a measly pdf


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

No uploads, no copy/paste, no drag-n-drop yet for me.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah pics on my Joyful Jungle thread started showing in the first post but that's all I have seen so far. Better than yesterday though when those werent there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Yeah pics on my Joyful Jungle thread started showing in the first post but that's all I have seen so far. Better than yesterday though when those werent there!


yep none of mine are showing


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 10, 2017)

As two of my pictures actually came back I am very hopeful in getting them all, we will get through these hard time together


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

Purple Dream x Night Cap (r) I absolutely love this smoke , great yielder and easy to grow . Smells range from fresh grapes to transmission fluid which then cures to an old grape moscato wine flavor .


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

Purple Dream x Night Cap (r)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> View attachment 3897429 View attachment 3897430 Purple Dream x Night Cap (r) I absolutely love this smoke , great yielder and easy to grow . Smells range from fresh grapes to transmission fluid which then cures to an old grape moscato wine flavor .


Thank you so much for posting the pics mate, I really appreciate it. I'm very happy to hear you like it brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, I see Doc is having a presale on his beans with 2 free packs as well! I just cant justify $25US for postage though hey, bugger. $60 for a pack of his rum bayou x dr who would be good!


We have ways around that brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> We have ways around that brother


Yeah I'm only just starting to realise this


----------



## Chipper Pig (Apr 30, 2018)

G’day Easty, it’s been a long time since I’ve being on here! How you been? 
I’ve had a bit of a break growing, but feel the time is close to power up again!!! Still got some of your beans, so there going in very soon..


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2018)

Chipper Pig said:


> G’day Easty, it’s been a long time since I’ve being on here! How you been?
> I’ve had a bit of a break growing, but feel the time is close to power up again!!! Still got some of your beans, so there going in very soon..


Chips mate, how the fuck are ya? So good to hear from you bud!! 
Glad to hear you are getting back into it mate, keep me posted hey! If you still have my email addy, hit me up so we can chat  great to hear from you mate!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2018)

Long time reader first time commenter
I have a long list of seeds and wondering if you have had any experience with them
Gorilla glue 4
Bruce banner
Purple haze
Pineapple Express
Blue iguana
Ghost train haze
707 headband
Girl Scout cookies
Dark star

Am also currently flowering 4 nl x and 1 money maker and pineapple chunk vegging bubble kush and white widow.... first flower looks promising that’s day 21 pic taken with shit iPhone but what seeds do you think I should pop next??


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 1, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Chips mate, how the fuck are ya? So good to hear from you bud!!
> Glad to hear you are getting back into it mate, keep me posted hey! If you still have my email addy, hit me up so we can chat  great to hear from you mate!!


Yeah mate I’ve been good aye. Had nearly a years break from growing anything, and realised my shed just isn’t the same with out the constant humming of fans! Only getting the 1m x1m tent going though. Threw the big tent away. Will concentrate my time on the outdoor girls when the time comes. 
Lost your email address to mate.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Long time reader first time commenter
> I have a long list of seeds and wondering if you have had any experience with them
> Gorilla glue 4
> Bruce banner
> ...


Hey mate, sorry the only strain in that list that I've grown was the gorilla glue. Wasnt my cup of tea terp wise but was a good stone. Grew big and was very frosty. Bruce banner and 707 Headband would be my choices for next pop.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2018)

Chipper Pig said:


> Yeah mate I’ve been good aye. Had nearly a years break from growing anything, and realised my shed just isn’t the same with out the constant humming of fans! Only getting the 1m x1m tent going though. Threw the big tent away. Will concentrate my time on the outdoor girls when the time comes.
> Lost your email address to mate.


Good to hear you've been well mate! I've missed you round here, all the old crew have left hey! Sent you a pm brother


----------



## bobqp (May 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Long time reader first time commenter
> I have a long list of seeds and wondering if you have had any experience with them
> Gorilla glue 4
> Bruce banner
> ...


Ghost train is very potent. But sometimes has vine like branches. Need to be staked up. I have another 12 reg pack on the way to breed with biker kush . pineapple express is a great outdoor plant. Big buds nice potency.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Ghost train is very potent. But sometimes has vine like branches. Need to be staked up. I have another 12 reg pack on the way to breed with biker kush . pineapple express is a great outdoor plant. Big buds nice potency.


Yeah awesome I herd ghost train is abit of weird one to grow got heaps going on atm have a look on the Aussie growers thread


----------



## bobqp (May 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Yeah awesome I herd ghost train is abit of weird one to grow got heaps going on atm have a look on the Aussie growers thread


Yeah I seen your growroom pics. Looks like your going to have your hands full for a while. Nice plant btw


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Ghost train is very potent. But sometimes has vine like branches. Need to be staked up. I have another 12 reg pack on the way to breed with biker kush . pineapple express is a great outdoor plant. Big buds nice potency.


i have found 2 pheno's of GTH so far. one is more vine like than the other. with that said, they both grow kind of lanky with long nodes and staking is required. worth the extra effort if you ask me...


----------



## bobqp (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have found 2 pheno's of GTH so far. one is more vine like than the other. with that said, they both grow kind of lanky with long nodes and staking is required. worth the extra effort if you ask me...


I want to cross biker kush over it to give the stems more strength and shorter internodes


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I want to cross biker kush over it to give the stems more strength and shorter internodes


i'm gonna try something similar. 

i had an exceptional male bogglegum plant that would go a long way in helping that. will give him a shot.

i will also hit mine up with some nice sour diesel pollen i have.


----------



## bobqp (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm gonna try something similar.
> 
> i had an exceptional male bogglegum plant that would go a long way in helping that. will give him a shot.
> 
> i will also hit mine up with some nice sour diesel pollen i have.


Sounds like great crosses. Look forward to seeing your crosses next season


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Sounds like great crosses. Look forward to seeing your crosses next season


me too...


----------



## bobqp (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> me too...


The last couple of weeks I've been reading upnon bodhi strains. I'd like to get a few of them to breed with. I think I'll stick to
rare dankness
Karma genetics
And hopefully a few bodhi strains.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

i'm gonna get some bohdi gear in the future for sure.


----------

